# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ինչի՞ համար է կաթողիկոսը

## Լեռնցի

Վերջերս շատ է հետաքրքրել, որն է դերը Կաթողիկոսի..., հռոմի Պապի, և ընդհանրապես հոգևոր առաջնորդի դերը, և որքանով են նրանք ստանձնում այդ դերին...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինչի համար է Կաթողիկոսին անհրաժեշտ թիկնապահ

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչի համար է Կաթողիկոսին անհրաժեշտ թիկնապահ


Որտև ամենամեծ մաֆիան իրանք են, քաղաքականությունից էլ պակաս հետ չեն մնում :Wink:

----------


## Quadro

Որպեսզի ցմահ ձրիակերություն անեն

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին...  :Angry2: 

Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 

Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը  :Sad: 

..............

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


Ձնծաղիկ ջան, բայց չարժե նաև ժխտել, որ Վազգեն Ա–ից հետո մենք քո նշած արժանիքներն ու դերն ունեցող կաթողիկոս չենք ունեցել։ Մեր վերջին  կաթողիկոսները ոչ միայն չեն կատարում/կատարել այն դերը, որ, ըստ կոչման, պետք է կատարեին, այլև, ցավոք, կիլոմետրերով հեռու են քո նշած՝ բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի կերպարից...  :Sad:

----------


## Quadro

> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


էտ քո նշած կաթողիկոսները ուղակի լավ մարդիք են եղել, կաթողիկոսությունը ըտեղ կապ չունի: Իսկ կաթողիկոսությունը վաղուց արդեն անիմաստ պաշտոն ա, մանավանդ երբ կաթողիկոսը երկու հատ սոտվի տռուպկով ա ման գալիս, որոնցից մեկը պարտադիռ վոսկեջրած վերտու յա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


Իրոք որ քո նշած կաթողիկոսները Մեծատառով մարդիկ են եղել:Իրենց ժամանակին նրանք ջանք չեն խնայել ժողովրդի համար:Թող աստված իրենց հոգին լուսավորի:  :Angel: 
Կաթողիկոսի դերը հենց հիմա պիտի այն լիներ,որ նա առաջնորդեր այն մարդկանց մեծ բազմությունը,որ հիմա "խաղաղության" հորդոր է անում:Իսկ նա ուր է?  :Angry2:  Կներեք իհարկե,եթե ես ձեզանից ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորեմ,բայց պիտի ասեմ,որ մեր հիմիկվա կաթողիկոսը իրավունք չունի անգամ մարդ կոչվելու,ուր մնաց Մեծն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս:  :Bad:

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ են անում, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ` ինչ է անում հայոց կաթողիկոսը: Ես կաթողիկոսին մենակ սուգ օրերին ու նոր տարուն եմ տեսնում:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> էտ քո նշած կաթողիկոսները ուղակի լավ մարդիք են եղել, կաթողիկոսությունը ըտեղ կապ չունի:


 :LOL:  ... լավ էլի, մի հատ էլ ասեք, որ լավ մարդիկ թափած էին, էն էլ բախտը իրանց ժպտաց, իրանք մնացին պատմության մեջ...  :Sad:  տխուր ա...




> Իսկ կաթողիկոսությունը վաղուց արդեն անիմաստ պաշտոն ա


կամ "վաղուց" բառը ձեզ մոտ շատ նեղ ժամանակաշրջան է ընդգրկում, կամ մոռացել եք, որ իմ նշած Երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսը ապրել ու իր պաշտոնը վարել է բոլորովին ոչ վաղուց` դառնալով Ղաաշրաբաղյան հերոսամարտի (կամ շարժման կամ պարզապես պետության) Ազգային Հերոս! 

էլի եմ ասում, էսօրվա մեր կաթողիկոսի մասին դատողություններն ուրիշ են, մի շփոթեք ընդհանուր հասկացության հետ, քանի որ (թե ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն անհավատ է համարում, թող չվիճի էս փաստի հետ) մենք իսկապես Սուրբ Կաթողիկոսներ ենք ունեցել!!! 

Հ.Գ. *Ուլուանա* ջան, ճիշտ ես, Գարեգին Ա-ն նույնպես հրաշալի կաթողիկոս էր... ափսոս ես միայն վերջին տարիների նրա ծանր վիճակն եմ հիշում...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Համենայն դեպս, այլ ձևով ասում են հոգևոր առաջնորդ: Այսինքն ժողովրդին ինքը հոգևոր ուժ պիտի տա: Համամիտ եմ բոլորիդ հետ: Ահավոր է:
Ես գիդեմ նույնիսկ անհավատ մարդկանց, որ Վազգեն Աի նկարն է տունը դրած...
Իսկ կասեք ինձ ով է Հռոմի Պապը: Մի մեծագույն մաֆիոզ էլ նա է?

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


Սև լինի այն օրը, որ հայկական հարցը դառավ միջազգային հարց:
Այդ կաթողիկոսները եղել հիանալի հայրենասեր մարդիկ: Ես նրանց շատ եմ հարգում:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


Ես մի բան եմ խնդրում քեզանից. Վազգեն Ա. Կաթողիկոսի անունը տալուց հետո, Գարեգին Բ-ին կաթողիկոս մի անվանի: Իսկ ընդհանուր գաղափարի մասին կասեմ հետևյալը այո Կաթողիկոսի դերը շատ կարևոր է ժողովրդի կրոնական համախմբման մեջ, իսկ մեր ներկայիս «հայրապետը» անգամ պատարագներին չի գալիս: :Bad: 
Իսկ ինճպես կբացատրես այն հանգամանքը, որ Վազգեն Ա-ին օրհնում էին/են և Աստծուց նրա համար երկնային խաղաղություն էին/են խնդրում, իսկ սրան անիծում են:
Մեկ է ընդլայնվածը ընդլայնված, բայց իրականությունը ավելի կարևոր է:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, Եկեղեցուն էլ է անհրաժեշտ ընդիմություն գաղափարը: Չէ որ աստծո պատգամներով մարդիկ, չպետք է վախենան մահանալուց, ուստի նաև նրանց ինչին է պետք թիկնապահը:
Պարզապես կարելի է մի բողոքի ցուցյ էլ կազմակերպել Էջմիածնում :Sad:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Վերջերս շատ է հետաքրքրել, որն է դերը Կաթողիկոսի..., հռոմի Պապի, և ընդհանրապես հոգևոր առաջնորդի դերը, և որքանով են նրանք ստանձնում այդ դերին...


Ողջունում եմ բոլորիդ, Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ բոլորիդ , սիրելի ակումբցիներ.
Բավականին երկար ժամանակ բացակայեցի այս հրաշալի ֆոռումից, հրաշալի այն առումով որ հնարավորություն է տալիս հազարավոր հայորդիների հետ զրուցել և ամենակարևորը, ԻՐԵՐԻ , ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄԸ ՓՈԽԱՆՑԵԼ. Հարգանքներիս հավաստիացումը Նաև Ձեզ Աստղ ջան:
Գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր, սիրելի ակումբցիներ, որ մեր ազգին յուրահատուկ և բնորոշող գիծը երբեք չի դադարում իրեն ցայտուն կերպով ցույց տալ: Խոսքս վերաբերում մեկս մյուսին քննադատելը, խոսելով այնպիսի բաների մասին, որոնց միայն հեռվից են շատ անգամ ցանոթ: Ախր սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինչպես դուք կարող եք Ձեզ քրիստոնյա համարել, եթե դուք այպանում եք երկու հազարամյա եկեղեցու առաջնորդին: Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը միշտ եղել է և կլինի ոչ միայն եկեղեցու հովվապետ և Պատրիարք, այլև հայ ազգի սիմվոլը: Հասկացեք, հերյուրելով Վեհափառ Հայրապետին, դուք առաջին հերթին Ձեզ վրա եք ցեխ լցնում: Հիշում եք ինչ է գրված Ավետարանում,- Չդատե'ս, կամ,- ինչ չափով որ չափեք, նույնով Ձեզ կչափվի: Ասում եք մաֆիա: Ի?նչ գաղափար դուք ունեք մաֆիայի մասին, և եթե եկեղեցին անվանում եք մաֆիա, որը նշանակում է մեղմ ասած հանցախումբ, ապա մի մոռացեք որ դուք էլ եք դառնում այդ հանցախմբի անդամներ, որովհետև եկեղեցին հավատացյալների հանրագումարն է , դուք եք եկեղեցին, ով հայեր, հոգևորականներս միայն սպասավորում ենք այդ եկեղեցում: 
Թիկնապահի հարցով էլ իրազեկեմ ձեզ ակումբցիներ ջան. Այդ Թիկնապահը պետության կողմից է տրված Վեհափառին: Ոչ մի եկեղեցական հատուկ թիկնապահ չի վարձակալում, դա պետությունն է իր հոգատարությունը նման կերպով արտահայտում, և ասեմ  թիկնապահի գործառույթն էլ մեծավ մասամբ պայմանական է: Ի դեպ, ասեմ որ բոլորիս կողմից սիրված և հարգված Լուսահոգի Վազգեն վեհափառն էլ ուներ թիկնապահէ պետության կողմից տրամադրված:
Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, պետք է հստակ զատորոշել, թե ինչ է նշանակում քաղաքանությամբ զբաղվել և հետաքրքրվել երկրի քաղաքական վիճակից: Մենք հոգևորականներս երբեևէ քաղաքական խաղերի մեջ մեզ չենք ընդգրկում : Բայց անտարբեր էլ չենք այն ամենով, որ կատարվում է երկրում: Վեհափառը նույն ահջողությամբ կգնար  կշնորհավորեր նաև մեկ այլ մարդու , որը կլիներ երկրի նախագահ: Դա տարրական կուլտուրայի արտահաըտումէ: Գիտեք ինչ պետք է անել, պետք է միշտ բարցր մնալ ամեն տեսակ մանր-մունր մարդկային ճղճիմ մտացելակերպից: Դիմացինի մեջ սխալ գտնելը այնքան հեշտ է, որ ասելու չէ: Մեկ բան էլ պետք  նշեմ , որ եթե Որևէ հոգևորական ընտրվում է կաթողիկոսության, եպիսկոպոսության կամ քահանայագործության համար, ուրեմն այստեղ Աստծո կամքը կա, և արդեն սխալ է և նաև մեղք, այդ մարդուն չընդունել իր կարգի մեջ: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, ով մարգարեին ընդունի որպես մարգարե, մարգարեի վարձ կստանան, որ առաքյալի, կամ քահանային ընդունի որպես այդպիսին համարժեք վարձ պիտի ստանա Աստծուց: 
Հիշեք , քանի դեռ դուք ձեր աչքի միջի գերանը չեք տեսել, մի հավակնեք ուրիշի աչքի միջի փուշը տեսնելու և այն հեռացնելու առաքելությունը Ձեր ուսերին վերցնել:
_Սթափվեք_, Դուք Աստծո Օծյալի մասին այնպես եք խոսում, կարծես ազգի թշնամին լինի կամ աշխարհի ամենամեղավոր մարդը: Անմեղ մարդ չկա,բոլորը մեղք են գործում այս աշխարհում:Եւ եթե  ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն անմեղ է համարում, նշանակում է հենց նա է որ մեղքերով ծանրաբեռնված է:
Եվ որպես վերջաբան մի հորդոր տամ բոլորիդ: Այս ամենը գրեցի Ձեզ , որպեսզի դուք կարողանաք զանազանել այն գեղեցիկն ուր իրականը , որ կա մեր կյանքում: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք, մենք ունենք Աստծո շնորհները, մենք ապրում ենք մեր հավատով, որը հայ ազգին առաջնորդել է բազում բազում տարիներ: Եկեք այդ հավատքը չաղտոտենք անվայել կեցվացքով, թեկուզ և միայն խոսքի ձևով: Եկեք մեր ունեցածը ամուր պահենք և պաշտպանենք այն ուրիշների հարձակումներից, այլ ոչ թե ինքներս հարձակուներ և ավերածություններ գործենք:
Հուսով եմ, որ կարողացա պարզաբանել Ձեզ խնդրո առարկայի շուրջ ծագած վեճում:

_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ambrosine

Ողջույն բոլորին :Smile:  Իմ խորին հարգանքի հավաստիքներն էլ ես եմ հղում ձեզ, հարգարժան *Տեր Հայր*: Անկեղծ եմ ասում` կարոտել էի ձեր գրառումներին: Էլի դուք պարզեք մեր եկեղեցու երեսը:
Անցնեմ թեմային.....Կարելի է ասել, որ իրականությանը մոտ բաներ են ասում ակումբցիները: Մի փաստ ես բերեմ. դուք ձեր թանկագին ժամանակից կարողանում եք մեզ ժամանակ հատկացնել, պատասխանել մեր բազում հարցերին, մեզ խորհուրդներ տալ, ինչը վկայում է, որ դուք իրոք Աստծու նվիրյալն եք: Դուք բարձրացնում եք մեր եկեղեցին նույնիսկ նրանց աչքերում, ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծուն: Որովհետև մեր եկեղեցին ոչ միայն հոգևոր կառույց է, այլև ազգապահպան: Իսկ մեր կաթողիկողը ոչ մի նման բան չի անում, միայն թե չասեք, որ գերծանրաբեռնված է: Իմ հասկանալով իր գերագույն հոգսը պետք է լինի ժողովուրդը: Մենք մեր ներկայիս  կաթողիկոսին, կարծում եմ, ունենք իրավունք տալու այս հարցը, թե որն է իր դերը: Դրված է մեր երկրի լինել-չլինելու հարցը: Մարդիկ կռվում են, իրար սպանում, իսկ ինքը մի հատ ստից պատարագ արեց ու վերջ: Նույնիսկ մեզ չհայտնեցին զոհերի հասցեները, որ գնանք հարազատներին մեր ցավակցությունը հայտնենք: Մի խոսքով, եթե եկեղեցին ժողովրդի հետ չէ, այլ իշխանության հետ, նշանակում է, որ այն վերածվել է քաղաքական կառույցի, բայց չէ որ մեր եկեղեցին պետք է վեր լինի ամեն ինչից:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Շնորհակալ եմ Տեր Հայր պատասխանիդ համար: Շատ հարցերիս պատասխան տվեցիր: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ մեր Կաթողիկոսի մասին վատ լուրեր շատ են պտտվում, ինչը մտահոգիչ է: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ նրանք սխալ են, ավելին ես շատ կուզեի, որ դրանք սխալ լինեն:

----------


## Dragon

Հարց բոլորիտ, 
Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչու՞ «Կիլիկիո տունը» ունի առանձին իր կաթողիկոսը:

Ինձ համար մեր ներկայիս կաթողիկոսը ոչ թե հոգեվոր հայր է, այլ հոգեվորական մաֆիոզ: Ներողամիտ եղեկ եթե ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորեցի իմ կարծիքով: Անձն է զարդարում կոչումը, այլ  ոչ թե հակառակը: Ինձ մոտ նրա անձը ոչ մի ակնածանք չի առաջացնում: 
Իսկ Կաթողիկոս Վազգեն Ա-ն ու Արամ Ա-ն են:

----------


## սիսար

> Շնորհակալ եմ Տեր Հայր պատասխանիդ համար: Շատ հարցերիս պատասխան տվեցիր: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ մեր Կաթողիկոսի մասին վատ լուրեր շատ են պտտվում, ինչը մտահոգիչ է: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ նրանք սխալ են, ավելին ես շատ կուզեի, որ դրանք սխալ լինեն:


  Հարգելի   հայրենակից,   հասկանալի   է   Ձեր   մտահոգությունը,   սակայն    շատ   մոտ   ապագաում    բազմաթիվ    հայ   մարդիք՛   կըհամոզվեն   որ    իրոք   սխալ    կարծիք   են   ունեցել   Ամենայն   Հայոց   Կաթողիկոսի    անձի    հանդեպ:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ողջույն բոլորին Իմ խորին հարգանքի հավաստիքներն էլ ես եմ հղում ձեզ, հարգարժան *Տեր Հայր*: Անկեղծ եմ ասում` կարոտել էի ձեր գրառումներին: Էլի դուք պարզեք մեր եկեղեցու երեսը:
> Անցնեմ թեմային.....Կարելի է ասել, որ իրականությանը մոտ բաներ են ասում ակումբցիները: Մի փաստ ես բերեմ. դուք ձեր թանկագին ժամանակից կարողանում եք մեզ ժամանակ հատկացնել, պատասխանել մեր բազում հարցերին, մեզ խորհուրդներ տալ, ինչը վկայում է, որ դուք իրոք Աստծու նվիրյալն եք: Դուք բարձրացնում եք մեր եկեղեցին նույնիսկ նրանց աչքերում, ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծուն: Որովհետև մեր եկեղեցին ոչ միայն հոգևոր կառույց է, այլև ազգապահպան: Իսկ մեր կաթողիկողը ոչ մի նման բան չի անում, միայն թե չասեք, որ գերծանրաբեռնված է: Իմ հասկանալով իր գերագույն հոգսը պետք է լինի ժողովուրդը: Մենք մեր ներկայիս  կաթողիկոսին, կարծում եմ, ունենք իրավունք տալու այս հարցը, թե որն է իր դերը: Դրված է մեր երկրի լինել-չլինելու հարցը: Մարդիկ կռվում են, իրար սպանում, իսկ ինքը մի հատ ստից պատարագ արեց ու վերջ: Նույնիսկ մեզ չհայտնեցին զոհերի հասցեները, որ գնանք հարազատներին մեր ցավակցությունը հայտնենք: Մի խոսքով, եթե եկեղեցին ժողովրդի հետ չէ, այլ իշխանության հետ, նշանակում է, որ այն վերածվել է քաղաքական կառույցի, բայց չէ որ մեր եկեղեցին պետք է վեր լինի ամեն ինչից:


  Դուք    դեռ   շատ   փոքր   եք,   հայ   եկեղեցու    եւ   Ամենայն   հայոց    կաթողիկոսի    վերաբերյալ    դատողություններ    անելու    համար:    Կարդալով    կարմիր   տառերով   ձեր   լոզունգը,   դժվար    թե,   օրերից    մի   օր   հասունանաք:

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ, նման վիրավորանքներ նման երևույթի` Կաթողիկոսի (հարցը ընհանրացրած է, ոչ թե մասնավորեցրած) հասցեին ուղղելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտամ գոնե մի փոքր մտածեք... պետք չի մարդկանց ստիպել կասկածել ձեր _գիտելիքների պակասի_ մասին... 
> 
> Առհասարակ կաթողիկոսի դերը բացատրել անիմաստ է. շատ լավ գիտեք, թե որքան մեծ դեր են խաղացել Մեծ Կաթողիկոսները մեր պատմության զարգացման մեջ... Բավական է հիշել Խրիմյան Հայրիկին ու Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսին!!! Նրանք ժոովրդի ճակատագիրը որոշելու ամբողջ բեռն ու պատասխանատվությունը իրենց ուսերին են վերցրել, մինչ քաղաքական ուժերը ցրված են եղել ու չեն կարողացել որոշակիացնել իրենց գործողությունները... Կաթողիկոսը հոգևոր Հայրն է ողջ ժողովրդի, նա է Մեծագույն օրինակը բարեպաշտ վարքի, մտավորականի, իսկական Քրիստոնյայի... 
> Թե որքանով է այսօրվա կաթողիկոսը համապատասխանում իր կոչմանը, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար դատի... հենց այն փաստը, որ ինքն է գնում ՍՍ-ին շնորհավորելու ու ոչ թե սպասում, որ վերջինս գնա ստանալու իր օրհնությունը, ամեն բանի մասին խոսում է... 
> 
> Մի շփոթեք Կաթողիկոսի դերն ընդհանրապես ու կոնկրետ Կաթողիկոսի վարքն ու բարքը 
> 
> ..............


   Ձեր   ասածից,   կարելի   է   ենթադրել... Եթե   Կաթողիկոսը    շնորհավորեր   լ.տ.պ-ին,  այդ   դեպքում    կաթողիկոսը՛   կըհամարվեր,   իսկական    կաթողիկոս:

----------


## dvgray

> սակայն    շատ   մոտ   ապագաում    բազմաթիվ    հայ   մարդիք՛   կըհամոզվեն   որ    իրոք   սխալ    կարծիք   են   ունեցել   Ամենայն   Հայոց   Կաթողիկոսի    անձի    հանդեպ:


Ինչ առումով սխալ: Կարող է ՀՀԿ-ն որոշել է մի քսան տարի հետո նրան առաջադրել  պրեզիդե՞նտի պաշտոնում:
Իմիջիայլոց նա էլ Վազգենի զոռբայության արդյունքում դարձվեց մեծ ֆռուկտ, ու շատ արագ մոռացավ իր սպոնսերին էլ, նրա ընտանիքին էլ:
Շատ լավ էլ արեց: Տեղն էր դավաճան Վազգենին:
 :Cool:

----------


## Զինվոր

> Որպեսզի ցմահ ձրիակերություն անեն


Սրբություն չմնաց էլ??? Գոնե կաթողիկոսին մի քֆրտեք: Ամեն ինչ սահման ունի:
Լևոնն ել եր եդ խելքի որ չընդունեց կաթողիկոսին: Դե ինքը եվրեյ ա, հասկացանք, դուք ախր հայ քրիստոնյա եք; Թե արդեն չէ??

----------


## keyboard

Համաձայն եմ առաջին գրառմանս մեջ կոպտւթյան առկայության մեջ հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, բայց նաև կիսում եմ մեր հայրենակիցների մտահոգությունն ու վրդովմունքը՝ Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի ներկայիս պահվածքի վերաբերյալ: Այո բոլորիս պարտքն է համախմբվել Եկեղացու և Աստծո հանդեպ տածած հավատքի շուրջ սակայն այսօր կրոնական համախմբումն ու քարոզը հետին պլան են մղված, քանի որ մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում խաբվել և մտածում են, որ եկեղեցին նույնպես շահ է հետապնդում:
Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք առաջադրված հարցին.
*Ինչու չի վերակառուցվում պատմական արժեք ներկայացնող՝ եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ գտնվող կիսաքանդ  շենքը, այլ կառուցվում է նոր ճեմարանի շենք, նոոր «եկեղեցի» Մայր աթոռի կողքին և մի շարք ըստ իս անիմաստ կառույցներ դեպի Սբ. Գայանե եկեղեցի տանող ճանապարհի շուրջբոլորը, հուսով եմ հասկանալի է թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում և ևս մի հարց, ի՞նչ սկսզբունքով են կառուցվում եկեղեցիները, Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Մայր Աթոռը կառուցվել է Քրիստոսի պատվերով, այսինքն տեսիլքի հիման վրա, Հռիպսիմեն կառուցվել է կույսի հետ կապված... իսկ ինչ կապ ուներ Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի հետ ներկայիս Երևանի կենտրոնում գտնվող եկեղեցին, մինչև այսօր փորձում եմ հասկանալ չի ստացվում կամ ինչում է իմաստը, նոր եկեղեցի կառուցելու եկեղեցու կողքին, եթե ժողովրդի մեջ հավատքը առ Աստված աստիճանաբար մահանում է:*
Համաձայն եմ շատ դաժան է իրականությունը, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ աչքերներս փակելով ու դրանից փախնելով չենք հաղթելու: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ հարցերիս պատասխանները լսելու և մտերիմներիս ու շրջաբատիս մեկնելու հնարավորության համար:Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի   հայրենակից,   հասկանալի   է   Ձեր   մտահոգությունը,   սակայն    շատ   մոտ   ապագաում    բազմաթիվ    հայ   մարդիք՛   կըհամոզվեն   որ    իրոք   սխալ    կարծիք   են   ունեցել   Ամենայն   Հայոց   Կաթողիկոսի    անձի    հանդեպ:


Իսկ դուք չեք կիսվի ձեր գիտելիքներով? Ինչ չգիտենք նրա մասին? Ասեք իմանանք




> Դուք    դեռ   շատ   փոքր   եք,   հայ   եկեղեցու    եւ   Ամենայն   հայոց    կաթողիկոսի    վերաբերյալ    դատողություններ    անելու    համար:    Կարդալով    կարմիր   տառերով   ձեր   լոզունգը,   դժվար    թե,   օրերից    մի   օր   հասունանաք:


Իսկ կարմիր տառերով լոզունգի տակ գրվածի մասին ինչ կասեք? Իսկ երբ արդեն մեծ կլինեմ? Կամ երբ իրավունք կունենամ խոսել կաթողիկոսի մասին? Ծիծաղելի բաներ եք ասում




> Ձեր   ասածից,   կարելի   է   ենթադրել... Եթե   Կաթողիկոսը    շնորհավորեր   *Լ.Տ.Պ*-ին,  այդ   դեպքում    կաթողիկոսը՛   կըհամարվեր,   իսկական    կաթողիկոս:


Երբ որ կաթողիկոսը սկսի զբաղվել բացառապես ազգի հոգսերով, լսի ժողովրդին, հավաքի հոտը /ինքը հովվապետ ա համարվում/, այ այդ ժամանակ կհամարվի իսկական կաթողիկոս, իսկական հովվապետ

----------


## Մտահոգ

Տեր Հայր,շատ կուզենայի որ դուք ճիշտ լինեիք,բայց ցավոք պիտի նշեմ որ հայ հոգեվորականի կոչումը արդեն չի համապատասխանում այսօրվա հոգեվորականների էությանը,
հերիք է զբաղվենք ուղղակի մարդկանց աչքերին թոզ փչելով,դրանիվ մեր հավատքը չի զորանա,դրանից մեր եկեղեցին չի օգտվի,եկեք սա չհամարենք վիրավորանք,այս սրտի կսկիծով ասված խոսքեր,,Տեր Հայր իջեք ժողովրդի մեջ,լսեք նրանց կարծիքը ձեր մասին, 5 րոպեանոց թաղման կարգ կատարող հետո անամոթաբար փող պահանջող տերտերների մասին,, տանը երեխա կնքողների մասին, 10 րոպեանոց մկրտություն կատարող հետո 5 ժամ սեղանի շուրջ ուտող ու քեֆ անող վարդապետների մասին,,,
մոլորյալ զավակներին գազանների դեմ մենակ թողնող հովվի մասին,ուր եիք երբ կոտորում էին ձեր հոտը մարտի 1-ին,որտեղ էիք՞ եթե նրանք մոլորյալ գառներն էին,միթե ասված չե քաջ հովվի մասին,որ թողում է հոտը ու գնում փնտրելու կորածին,,այցելել էք արդյոք զոհվածներից մեկի տուն՞ ՈՉ չեք այցելել
տեսել եք արդյոք ջախջախված վիրավորներին հիվանդանոցում՞ՈՉ չեք տեսել
ուրեմն ում հովիվն եք դուք,այդ որ հոտին եք հովվում՞,միայն ջիպազգիների հոտին՞
կանգնել եք մի օր արդարության ծարավ մարդկանց կողքին,ՈՉ
փորձել եք մոլորյալներին դարձի բերել ՈՉ
գիտեմ հիմա շատ գեղեցիկ պատասխաններ կգրեք Ավետարանշունչ քարոզ,բայց հասկացեք վերջապես մարդիկ քարոզի կարիք չե որ ունեն նրանք արդարության ծարավ ունեն, նայեք ձեր շուրջը ու բացեք ձեր աչքերը,տեսեք ինչ է կատարվում ,եվ գոնե մի փորձեք արդարացումներով մեղմել դա,ի վերջո ամեն մեկը մի հօգի է տալու,դուք պատասխան եք տալու հոտի համար,,,,

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Սրբություն չմնաց էլ??? Գոնե կաթողիկոսին մի քֆրտեք: Ամեն ինչ սահման ունի:
> Լևոնն ել եր եդ խելքի որ չընդունեց կաթողիկոսին: Դե ինքը եվրեյ ա, հասկացանք, դուք ախր հայ քրիստոնյա եք; Թե արդեն չէ??


Կաթողիկոսը սրբություն չէ,զինվոր,մանավանս այս կաթողիկոսը ու այս օրերին, նա մարդ է բոլորիս նման նույնիսկ ավելի մեղավոր,քանի որ հավատացյալ հոտի ցանկացած մոլորյալ գառնուկի համար,նաեվ նա ունի մեղքի իր բաժինը,,,միայն չասես մի դատիր որ չդատվես--այսինքն վստահ եմ որ չես ասի,դու նույնիսկ դա կարդացած չես լինի,,վկա հայերենի ուղագրության իմացությունդ ու Գյուլնազ տատիկի հայլուրական հեքիաթները -  "հրեա-մասոննական-թուրք Լեվոնի" մասին որին արդեն 12 տարեկանից բարձրնեն էլ չեն նայում--ամոթ,ամոթ,,,ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ...

----------


## Զինվոր

> Կաթողիկոսը սրբություն չէ,զինվոր,մանավանս այս կաթողիկոսը ու այս օրերին, նա մարդ է բոլորիս նման նույնիսկ ավելի մեղավոր,քանի որ հավատացյալ հոտի ցանկացած մոլորյալ գառնուկի համար,նաեվ նա ունի մեղքի իր բաժինը,,,միայն չասես մի դատիր որ չդատվես--այսինքն վստահ եմ որ չես ասի,դու նույնիսկ դա կարդացած չես լինի,,վկա հայերենի ուղագրության իմացությունդ ու Գյուլնազ տատիկի հայլուրական հեքիաթները -  "հրեա-մասոննական-թուրք Լեվոնի" մասին որին արդեն 12 տարեկանից բարձրնեն էլ չեն նայում--ամոթ,ամոթ,,,ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ...


Ես մի բան կարող եմ ասել, հայերենի հարգելի ուսուցիչ: Դու իսկական Լևոնական ես, դատելով նրանից, որ վայրկյանի տասներորդական մասում ինձ հասցրիր լիակատար կատաղության: Եթե հայ մարդը կաթողիկոսին համարում է ամեն ինչ սրբությունից բացի, ես ուղղակի չունեմ էդ մարդուն ասելու: Չնայած չեմ ուզում ավելին ասել, որ հանկարծ ԵՎՐԵՅՆԵՐԻ Աստվածը երկնքից գլխիս կրակ չթափի: Ու մի բան ել: Եթե ստիպված լինես իմ հետ ուղղագրությամբ մրցել, հաստատ իմացի պիտի լավ քրտնես, որովհետև դատելով քո դիշովի ռեպլիկներից, մակարդակդ էդքան բուքսավատ չի անի: Կարող ես սխալս ուղղել:Թույլ եմ տալիս:

----------


## keyboard

> Կաթողիկոսը սրբություն չէ,զինվոր,մանավանս այս կաթողիկոսը ու այս օրերին, նա մարդ է բոլորիս նման նույնիսկ ավելի մեղավոր,քանի որ հավատացյալ հոտի ցանկացած մոլորյալ գառնուկի համար,նաեվ նա ունի մեղքի իր բաժինը,,,միայն չասես մի դատիր որ չդատվես--այսինքն վստահ եմ որ չես ասի,դու նույնիսկ դա կարդացած չես լինի,,վկա հայերենի ուղագրության իմացությունդ ու Գյուլնազ տատիկի հայլուրական հեքիաթները -  "հրեա-մասոննական-թուրք Լեվոնի" մասին որին արդեն 12 տարեկանից բարձրնեն էլ չեն նայում--ամոթ,ամոթ,,,ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ...


Հարգելի բարեկամ, կողմ եմ գրառմանդ կաթողիկոսի մասով, բայց որ դրանով քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում վիրավորել երրորդին դա չեմ ընդունում և ոչ միայն ես այլ բոլորը:
Թեման բացված է կարծիքների արտահայտման և քննարկան համար այն *ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ* խնդիրներ պարզելու և ուղղագրության մասին նկրտումներ ուղղելու գոտու մի վերածեք խնդրում եմ :Angry2:  կատարյալ, հայոց լեզվին անգամ լեզվի տեսչությունում չեն տիրապետում ուր մնաց մենք:



> Ես մի բան կարող եմ ասել, հայերենի հարգելի ուսուցիչ: Դու իսկական Լևոնական ես, դատելով նրանից, որ վայրկյանի տասներորդական մասում ինձ հասցրիր լիակատար կատաղության: Եթե հայ մարդը կաթողիկոսին համարում է ամեն ինչ սրբությունից բացի, ես ուղղակի չունեմ էդ մարդուն ասելու: Չնայած չեմ ուզում ավելին ասել, որ հանկարծ ԵՎՐԵՅՆԵՐԻ Աստվածը երկնքից գլխիս կրակ չթափի: Ու մի բան ել: Եթե ստիպված լինես իմ հետ ուղղագրությամբ մրցել, հաստատ իմացի պիտի լավ քրտնես, որովհետև դատելով քո դիշովի ռեպլիկներից, մակարդակդ էդքան բուքսավատ չի անի: Կարող ես սխալս ուղղել:Թույլ եմ տալիս:


Հարգելի ընկեր, կարծում եմ չկա անհրաժեշտություն վիճելու, հասկանում եմ, որ պիտի լինի հոգևոր առաջնորդ, բայց ոչ այնպիսին ինչպիսին այսօր: Հավատով կսպասենք մինչև ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կնկնի, առաջ Աստված, թող բոլորս Աստծո կամոք լուսավորենք մեր ճանապարհը և մաքրենք մեր հոգիները կեղտից, Աստված բոլորիս պահապան:

----------


## Ambrosine

Պետք չէ իրար հետ կռվել: Այստեղ հարցը լևոնական լինել-չլինելը չէ: Ուղղակի բոլորս էլ կատաղած ենք մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի կապակցությամբ: Պահանջում ենք արդարություն: Սակայն այստեղ հարցը այն է, որ ժողովուրդը անպաշտպան է մնացել: Իր առաջնորդին` Լ.Տ.Պ.-ին թույլ չեն տալիս տանից դուրս գալ, հանգստացնել ժողովրդին, իսկ մյուս կողմից` մեր կաթողիկոսը գոնե չդատապարտեց տեղի ունեցածը: Այնպես որ, իզուր մի կռվեք, բոլորս էլ հայ ենք, իրար քույր ու եղբայր :Smile: 
*Հուսով եմ` այլևս իրար չեք վիրավորի* :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ձեր   ասածից,   կարելի   է   ենթադրել... Եթե   Կաթողիկոսը    շնորհավորեր   լ.տ.պ-ին,  այդ   դեպքում    կաթողիկոսը՛   կըհամարվեր,   իսկական    կաթողիկոս:


ինչ ասեմ, ով ոնց ուզում է` հասկանում է: ես լտպ-ի անուն տվել ե՞մ:  :Nono: 
ուղղակի կաթողիկոսը միշտ ավելի բարձր է նման բաներից ու նորընտիր նախագահն ինքը պիտի էդ պատասխանատվությունը զգա` այցելել կաթողիկոսին ու ստանալ նրա օրհնությունը, իսկ մեր կաթողիկոսը, իմանալով, որ իրեն այցելող չի լինի, բայց ինքը պետք է ինչ-որ բան անի նոր նախագահի ընտրությունից հետո, ինքն է այցելում ՍՍ-ին: սա պարզապես հերթական ապացույցն է, որ կաթողիկոսի վեհ, օրինակելի դերն այսօր ընկել է... 
Տեր Հայր, օրհնեցեք և ընդունեք հարգանքներս, բայց փաստ է այն, որ այսօր կաթողիկոսը այն ազդեցիկ անձը չէ, ով կարող է իր խոսքով ժողովրդին ետ պահել որևէ քայլից կամ դրդել որևէ քայլի: Ժողովրդի մեծ մասի համար այսօր կաթողիկոսի միակ դերակատարումը մնում է Ամանորի գիշերը 12-ը զարկելուց տասը րոպե առաջ էկրանից շնորհավորանքներ ու օրհնություն հղելը: Իհարկե կա նաև մարդկանց մի սահմանափակ ու ոչ մեծ խումբ, որոնց մի մասը կազմում է Էջմիածնի Մայր Աթոռի համայնքը, ովքեր կիրակի օրերը այցելում են այդ եկեղեցին` ստանալու կաթողիկոսի օրհնությունը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Տեր Հայր, օրհնեցեք և ընդունեք հարգանքներս, բայց փաստ է այն, որ այսօր կաթողիկոսը այն ազդեցիկ անձը չէ, ով կարող է իր խոսքով ժողովրդին ետ պահել որևէ քայլից կամ դրդել որևէ քայլի: Ժողովրդի մեծ մասի համար այսօր կաթողիկոսի միակ դերակատարումը մնում է Ամանորի գիշերը 12-ը զարկելուց տասը րոպե առաջ էկրանից շնորհավորանքներ ու օրհնություն հղելը: Իհարկե կա նաև մարդկանց մի սահմանափակ ու ոչ մեծ խումբ, որոնց մի մասը կազմում է Էջմիածնի Մայր Աթոռի համայնքը, ովքեր կիրակի օրերը այցելում են այդ եկեղեցին` ստանալու կաթողիկոսի օրհնությունը:


Ձնծաղիկի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ, ու մի բան էլ, դրա միակ մեղավորը հենց եկեղեցինա, որը գնալով ավելի պասիվ դերա սկսում տանել

----------


## Ծով

> _Սթափվեք_, Դուք Աստծո Օծյալի մասին այնպես եք խոսում, կարծես ազգի թշնամին լինի կամ աշխարհի ամենամեղավոր մարդը: Անմեղ մարդ չկա,բոլորը մեղք են գործում այս աշխարհում:Եւ եթե  ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն անմեղ է համարում, նշանակում է հենց նա է որ մեղքերով ծանրաբեռնված է:
> Եվ որպես վերջաբան մի հորդոր տամ բոլորիդ: Այս ամենը գրեցի Ձեզ , որպեսզի դուք կարողանաք զանազանել այն գեղեցիկն ուր իրականը , որ կա մեր կյանքում: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք, մենք ունենք Աստծո շնորհները, մենք ապրում ենք մեր հավատով, որը հայ ազգին առաջնորդել է բազում բազում տարիներ: Եկեք այդ հավատքը չաղտոտենք անվայել կեցվացքով, թեկուզ և միայն խոսքի ձևով: Եկեք մեր ունեցածը ամուր պահենք և պաշտպանենք այն ուրիշների հարձակումներից, այլ ոչ թե ինքներս հարձակուներ և ավերածություններ գործենք:
> Հուսով եմ, որ կարողացա պարզաբանել Ձեզ խնդրո առարկայի շուրջ ծագած վեճում:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Գիտե՞ք, վերջին իրադարձություններից հետո սթափվելը դեռևս անհնար է…
Մեր պատմության ընթացքում Եկեղեցու դերը միշտ էլ առաջնային ու խիստ կարևոր և ճակատագրական է եղել պետականություն չունեցող ազգի համար…
Այժմ, սակայն, պետականությունը քանդող ու ոտնահարող օղակներից մեկը հանդիսացավ…
Եթե ասեմ, որ այսօրվա կաթողիկոսին համարում եմ անաստված, գուցե ասածս համարե՛ք մեծագույն մեղք, բայց այդպես կասեմ սոսկ նրա համար, որ չեմ կարող դավաճանել իմ մեջ ապրող մաքուր հավատքին առ Աստված…

----------


## Marduk

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր

Աչքիս Հակաքրիստոսը արդեն վաղուց եկել է:  Ում հետ խոսում եմ, ասում է պատրաստ եմ սատանայի հետ էլ դաշինք կնքել, էս անելու համար կամ անելու համար: Համատարած է ...
Այնպես որ կարծում եմ քրիստոնությունը որպես կրոնղ ձախողվել է, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Հայաստանում այլ նաև Եվրոպայում ու Ամերիկայում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր
> 
> Աչքիս Հակաքրիստոսը արդեն վաղուց եկել է:  Ում հետ խոսում եմ, ասում է պատրաստ եմ սատանայի հետ էլ դաշինք կնքել, էս անելու համար կամ անելու համար: Համատարած է ...
> Այնպես որ կարծում եմ քրիստոնությունը որպես կրոնղ ձախողվել է, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Հայաստանում այլ նաև Եվրոպայում ու Ամերիկայում:


Միանգամից նշեմ, որ ասածդ սխալ է: Սատանայից խնդրողներ, աստծուն չհավատացողներ միշտ էլ եղել են, ու հարաբերական տեսանկյունից, դրանց քանակը նույնն է եղել: Ասյօր մարդկությունն ավելի շատ է, ու բնականաբար ավելի բազմազան: Բայց հավատքը մի բան է, որից ոչ մի մարդ չի կարող փախչել: Իհարկե, խոսքս միայն Քրիստոսի հավատքը չէ: Բայց շատ հաճախ մոլորվածներն իրենց հարցերը փնտրում են հենց աստվածաշնչի մեջ: 
Նկատի ունեմ, որ քրիստոնեությունը, դեռ այսպես շատ երկար կմնա որպես հավատքի ձև: 
Իսկ մի հարց Տեր Հայր:
Ինչու մեր Կաթողիկոսի համբավն այսքան ընկած է: Դա չի մտահոգում եկեղեցուն. և ինչ "միջոցներ" է ձեռնարկվում

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր
> 
> Աչքիս Հակաքրիստոսը արդեն վաղուց եկել է:  Ում հետ խոսում եմ, ասում է պատրաստ եմ սատանայի հետ էլ դաշինք կնքել, էս անելու համար կամ անելու համար: Համատարած է ...
> Այնպես որ կարծում եմ քրիստոնությունը որպես կրոնղ ձախողվել է, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Հայաստանում այլ նաև Եվրոպայում ու Ամերիկայում:


Հակաքրիստոս չկա, այդ չարի և բարու կռիվը այսօր ցանկացածի մեջ է. Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է այդ կռվի մասին, բայց շատ քչերն են հասկանում, որ այդ կռիվը, պայքարը ոչ թե տեսանելի է, այլ հենց մեր մեջ է գնում, իսկ ով պատրաստ է սատանայի հետ դաշինք կնքել, նա արդեն իսկ պարտված է: Սակայն հավատացած եղիր և հավատա, որ Աստված կա և հավատքը առ Աստված փրկելու է մեզ: Մի մտածեք, որ այսքանով վերջանում է կյանքը, ոչ կա հավիտենական կյանք, որի տանջանքների դեմ ասօրվա իմ կյանքը դրախտ եմ համարում: Մի թույլ տվեք Ձեզ խաբեն, բայց մի էլ կորցրեք Ձեր հավատքը, այո որ այսօր հավատքնել է օգտագործվում, որպես փողեր լվանալու միջոց՝ այո դա փաստ է, բայց դա միշտ էլ եղել է՝ ինկվիզիցիա և այլնի արտահայտմամբ: Միշտ շահը եղել է, բայց մեր շահը մեկն է հարգելի բարեկամներ՝ արժանանալ երկնքի արքայությանը և վերջ: Ապրեք հավատացեք և կփրկվենք:
Այս բառերց չենթադրեք, որ կրոնական ինչ որ աղանդի եմ պատկանում, ոչ քրիստոնեա եմ և պատրաստ եմ իմ կրոնը քարոզելու յուրաքանչյուրին:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Հեղինակ

*Կարծում եմ շատ հրատապ քննարկում է... Իհարկե, հարցերի պատասխանները գտնվում են շատ խորքերում, բայց դրանք կան:* Մի քանի աղբյուրներ ի մի կբերեմ և կներկայացնեմ ֆորումում: Նշեմ, որ մի հեղինակային խումբ Հայաստանում իր աշխատանքներում արդեն քննարկում է քրիստոնեության և, մասնավորապես, հայ եկեղեցու  ճգնաժամի խնդիրները: Առայժմ` մի հատված  "1700-ամյակի հանգրվանով դեպի Նոր Հայաստան" հոդվածից , լույս տեսած 2001թ, "Դարձ" հանդես: Լրիվ տեքստը`http://www.dnforum.am/blog.php?b=637

*Բ. - Հայ եկեղեցին եղավ լուռ ականատեսը և ակամա մասնակիցը Երրորդ հանրապետության ողբերգության.- այն եկեղեցին, որը երբևէ արծվի պես ելնում էր թշնամու դեմ՝ իր թևերի տակ առնելով ու պաշտպանելով ազգային հավաքականությունը՝ ավա՜ղ, ընկրկեց սեփական պետականության ապազգային ընթացքի առջև և տաս տարիների ընթացքում տերունական կշտամբանքի մի խոսք անգամ չուղղեց բարոյական ուղենիշները կորցրած պետականությանը։ Գուցե պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ պետականության մի շարք կրողներ և արտաքին ուժեր, եսաշահ նպատակներով և անօրինաբար խառնվեցին վերջին երկու կաթողիկոսական ընտրություններին, որ Մայր Աթոռ Ս. էջմիածինը դարձնեն իրենց քաղաքականության կցորդը, ինչը, կարծես, հաջողվել է նրանց։ Այլապես՝ ինչու՛ Հայոց վերջին Հայրապետերը հովվական գավազանով չփշրեցին իշխանական դռները, չմտան մութ պալատներ, և ի լուր ժողովրդի չորոտաց հայրապետական ձայնը.– Այս ի՞նչ եք անում, անիրավնե՜ր։

Արտագաղթի քարավանները շարունակում են լքել երկիրը, իսկ օդակայանից ընդամենը մի քանի քայլի վրա՝ լռում է Ս. էջմիածինը, լու՜ռ է Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը։ Ինչու՞ հայոց բզկտված լեռնաշխարհի վրա, մեր վշտի հովիտներում, մեր դատարկվող քաղաքներում ու գյուղերում չի հնչում հայրապետական ահեղ ու սաստող խոսքը` հայորդինե՜ր, այդ ու՞ր եք գնում։ Այնպիսին է դառը տպավորությունը, թե Հայ Եկեղեցին, հանրապետության իշխանությունների նման, հայոց արտագաղթի պարտադրված ծրագրի մեջ նույնքան ողբերգական դերակատարում ունի, որը լռեցնում է նրան և ստիպում՝ չանել որևէ բարոյական, կազմակերպական կամ նյութական զորակցության ծանրակշիռ քայլ՝ արտագաղթը դադարեցնելու համար։
Հայ եկեղեցին, պետականության հանգույն, իր հայացքն ուղղել է դեպի Արևմուտք ու Վատիկան, դեպի նրանց նյութապաշտ և բարոյապես սպառված ակունքները, մինչդեռ հայ ազգի կյանքն ու անբիծ հավատն են եկեղեցու հոգևոր կենսունակության միակ անսպառ Ակունքը։

Պետականությունը և Եկեղեցին, ենթարկվելով ազգերի իրավունքները ոտնահարող միջազգային կեղծ-արժեքային համակարգերի և իրավական դաշտի պարտադրանքներին, անպաշտպան թողեցին երկրի, ամեն հայ ընտանիքի ու համայնքի մշակութային սահմանները, ազգային մշակութային դաշտը քայքայվեց և փոխարինվեց հակամշակույթով, ինչը գոյության հոգևոր խարիսխներից զրկեց հայ մարդկանց և դարձավ աղանդների ներխուժման հիմնական պատճառը։

Ինքնաճանաչման հունով վերոհիշյալ ծանր մեղքերի մարումը անհրաժեշտ պայման է հայոց նոր վերածնության, ինչի համար հզոր խթան կարող է հանդիսանալ քրիստոնեության ընդունման մեծ տարելիցը։
Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին դարերով եղել է զոհ-եկեղեցի և հերոս-եկեղեցի միաժամանակ, կրել է անլուր տառապանքներ և կատարել անուրանալի սխրանքներ։ Արդ, եկել է նոր սխրանքի ժամը՝ քրիստոնեության 1700-ամյակը նշել Ոգու մեջ, ինքնամաքրվել, նորոգել կապը Աստվածորդու հետ, նոր շունչ տալ Ազգային Հավատին և այդ հունի մեջ օգնել հայ ազգին` վերընձյուղվել ու զորանալ, աշխարհաշեն դեր ստանձնել և դառնալ նոր ու բարոյական աշխարհակարգի հիմնողներից մեկը։ Միաժամանակ, ինքնանորոգվելով՝ Հայ եկեղեցին կարող է մոլորակի վերածնության և հավատի ընդհանուր առողջացման գործում վճռական դեր ստանձնել։ Եվ թող մեկ անգամ էլ Արարատի սուրբ փեշերից սկսվի Մարդկության Նոր սկիզբն ու կյանքը։
Արդ, այս կարևոր տարեդարձը կենսատու շրջադարձի վերածելու համար, հարկ է իրականացնել հետևյալ անհետաձգելի, պատմականորեն հասունացած նորոգչական ձեռնարկումները և քայլերը.

1. Հայ եկեղեցին պետք է ինքնամաքրվի ու ինքնանորոգվի, ազատվի նյութապաշտության վարակից, ազգային հավատի, ազգային մշակույթի ու զուսպ ապրելակերպի լույսով նորոգի եկեղեցու ներքին կյանքը, տոգորվի Հայ Ազգի և Եկեղեցու համամարդկային առաքելությամբ և որպես հայ մշակույթի շնորհակիր ամրոց՝ շարունակի դարերի մշակութաստեղծ աշխատանքը։ Հայ եկեղեցին պետք է վկայի ու հայտարարի հայության սրբազան նպատակը՝ միավորվելու և ապրելու հայոց բնօրրանում, որն է Հայկական բարձրավանդակը, մաքրել, նորոգել ու լուսավորել նրա սրբատեղիները և վերականգնել նրա կենսամշակութային ամբողջականությանը։

2. Սակայն, Հայ եկեղեցին չի կարող նորոգվել և ապաքինվել, եթե չնորոգվի ամբողջ քրիստոնեական շարժումը։ Հայ եկեղեցու պետերը հարկ է, որ դիմեն աշխարհի բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներին՝ խզել կապերը համաշխարհային նյութապաշտության հետ և ազատվել նրա դիվային պարտադրանքներից, տեր կանգնել ամեն էթնոսի ազգային հավատին և դառնալ ազգային մշակույթների անսասան սյուներ, օգնել ազգերին՝ գնալ հոգևոր-մշակութային վերածնության սեփական ճանապարհով, համատեղ ջանքով ու աղոթքով ճանաչել Աստվածորդու Ուսմունքի բուն էությունը, դադարեցնել Չարի կողմից հրահրվող դավանաբանական անպտուղ վեճերը, այլ կրոնների հետ համատեղ մշակել մեկ ընդհանուր հոգևոր-գիտական հայացք Տիեզերակառույցի մասին և ճշմարիտ գիտելիքի համապարփակ լույսով կրթել և ճշմարտությամբ մերձեցնել ազգերն ու ժողովուրդները։

3. Վերջին տարիներին հայոց բնիկ (արիական) հավատի ջատագովները ձգտում են մերժել ամենայն քրիստոնեականը և վերադառնալ հնին, մյուս կողմից՝ որոշ եկեղեցական գործիչներ մերժում են հայոց հին հավատի ու մշակույթի հետ կապված արժեքները, ինչը լուրջ պառակտիչ գործոն է դարձել և խորացման միտում ստացել։ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին մի հայաշունչ կոնդակով կարող է վերջնական լուծում տալ այդ խնդրին եւ հաստատել, որ Հայոց բնիկ Հավատը և Աստվածորդու Ավետարանը բխում են նույն Ակունքից, կազմում են հայոց էության միաձույլ և անբաժանելի լույսը, որն իսկ հայոց Ազգային Հավատն է, և այդ միասնական ճառագայթը բեկող-բաժանողները՝ լինի դա հայոց հին դիցարանի ոգեկոչումով, թե Աստվածորդու անվան զուտ կրոնական, անկյանք վերացարկումով` մեղք են գործում ինչպես ազգային հավաքական Ոգու, այնպես էլ բոլոր ժամանակների շնորհատու Արարչի հանդեպ։

4. Հանրապետության իշխանությունները պետք է հանդես գան ժողովրդի ներումն հայցող հայտարարություններով, ընդունեն իրենց թույլ տված ծանր սխալներն ու մեղքերը Ազգի հանդեպ, որոնք են՝ համաշխարհային նյութապաշտության և նրա բերած՝ ժողովրդավարություն, ազատ շուկա, մարդու իրավունքներ, անձի ազատություն, խոսքի ազատություն կոչվող կուռքերի առջև ծնրադրությունը, ինչը բերել է երկրի փաստացի գաղութացման, պետականության բոլոր օղակների բարոյազրկման, հայ ազգի ապագայի հիմնաքարերի քայքայման։

5. Հայաստանի մտավորականությունն ու քաղաքական ուժերը պետք է ազատվեն համաշխարհային նյութապաշտության պարտադրած պատրանքներից ու կարծրատիպերից, ճանաչեն Ազգային Մշակույթում և Ավետարանում գաղտնագրված Տիեզերական Օրենքները, գիտակցեն դրանց հիմքի վրա կեցության բոլոր ասպարեզները վերակերտելու պատմական անհրաժեշտությունը, աշակերտեն ազգային հավաքական Ոգուն՝ այդ Բարձր Օրենքները ճանաչելու ու կիրառելու համար։

Հայության հոգևոր, մտավոր եւ քաղաքական իրական ընտրանին, հայրենազգաց և ազգահոգ բոլոր ուժերը պետք է օժանդակեն և մասնակցեն անկասելի Գիտելիքով ու Սիրով զինված ազգային նոր ուժի ձևավորմանը, որը ծնրադրելով Ազգի էության ու ճակատագրի առջև, ինքնամաքրված ու նորոգված՝ կստեղծի ազգային մշակույթի և արարչական օրենքների վրա հենված նոր պետականություն, մեզ հոգեհարազատ ազգերի հետ կմաքառի հանուն Նոր Աշխարհակարգի։*

----------


## keyboard

*Հեղինակ* ինչ հրաշալի է, որ դուք կաք, ես ողջունում եմ Ձեզ Ակումբում: Ողջունում եմ Ձեր անաչառ գրառումներն ու դրանցում թափանցիկությունը:
Հասկանում եմ Տեր Հոր մտահոգությունը և եկեղեցու պատիվը բարձր պահելու մեծ ցանկությունը, բայց Ձեր գռառումները իրականություն են և երբ բոլորը կմտածեն իմ, Ձեր, Տեր Հոր և մնացածի նման՝ ով այսօր քննադատում է ու չի ընդունում այս ամենը, այդ ժամանակ մենք կունենանք իրական պետություն, հավատք, կրոն և եկեղեցի սուրբ իրապես սուրբ Հայրապետով, որպիսին էր երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա. Հայրապետը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը միշտ եղել է և կլինի ոչ միայն եկեղեցու հովվապետ և Պատրիարք, այլև հայ ազգի սիմվոլը:


Հարգարժան տեր հայր.
Այսօրվա իմ, և ըստ ինձ նաև շատերի մտահոգությունն էլ հենց այդ է: Այսինքն,որ
Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը միշտ ՊԵՏՔ Է լինի ոչ միայն եկեղեցու հովվապետ և Պատրիարք, այլև հայ ազգի սիմվոլը: Իսկ սիմվոլներ, առաջնորդներ, լիդերներ… (այս շարքը կարելի է երկար շարունակել...) ազգն ինքն է ընտրում... Իզուր չէ, որ չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ Վազգեն Ա-ի օրոք մեր ներկայիս սերունդը դեռ այնքան մեծ չէր, որ դատեր այնպես ինչես հիմա, որ այդ տարիներին կրոն հասկացողությունն ընդհանրապես հալածվում եր Խորհրդային իշխանությունների կողմից, բայց այդուհանդերձ Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսը դեռ Սիմվոլ է մնում և օրինակ բերվում մինչև օրս: Դատողությունները թողնում եմ Ձեզ...
Ես չեմ մեղադրում մարդկանց, ովքեր նման կարծիք են կազմել: Ոչնչից ոչինչ չի ստեղծվում: Ցավով պետք է նշեմ, որ այսօր քահանաներից ոմանք`  ում աջը վաղը պետք է համբուրի հավատացյալը և հաղորդություն ստանա, նույն աջով թուղթ(Карт) է խաղում և այլն...և իզուր չէ, որ նման պարագայում օրինակ ծառայելու,սիմվոլ լինելու իրավունքներն ու պարտականություններն իրենց վրա են վերցնում աղանդները, հանցագործները և այլոք...Որովհետև օրենք պահողն օրենքին է հակասում, հավատք պահողն` հավատքին,ազատություն պահողն ազատությանը և այլն...
Ես ուրախ եմ, որ կան Ձեր պես քահանաներ, որոնք հոք են տանում եկեղեցու, նրա անվան, հոգևոր առաջնորդի պատվի համար...
Ես առավել ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե Դուք նման խնդրի առաջ կանգնած չլինեիք, իսկ դա հնարավոր է, երբ ամեն ոք գիտակցի իր դերն ու անելիքը... և չզլանա դրանք իկատար ածել...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Մեկ բան էլ պետք  նշեմ , որ եթե Որևէ հոգևորական ընտրվում է կաթողիկոսության, եպիսկոպոսության կամ քահանայագործության համար, ուրեմն այստեղ Աստծո կամքը կա, և արդեն սխալ է և նաև մեղք, այդ մարդուն չընդունել իր կարգի մեջ:


Ես այսպես կասեմ.
Մենք չենք, որոշում երբ ծնվենք, ինչ ազգությամբ, որ երկրում, ովքեր լինեն մեր ծնողները, հարազատները...
Բայց մեզ տրվում է հնարավորություն ընտրելու մեր անցնելիք ուղին և թե ում հետ պետք է այն անցնենք.
Ինձ թվում է այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ Ձեր կողմից մեղադրել մարդկանց այն բանում, որ չեն հարգում իրենց հոգևոր առաջնորդին, որովհետև հարգանքը ձեռք են բերում... և, իմ կարծիքով, առաջին հերթին գործով...
Ավելին կասեմ.
Այսօր օրենքի ուժ են տալիս Եհովայի վկաներին...
Երեկ (Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք) օրենքի ուժ տրվեց ավետարանչական եկեղեցուն.
Ինզնից էլ լավ գիտեք, որ ավետարանչական եկեղեցին,հակառակ ձևավորված կարծիքին, հակասում է մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցուն... դրա փայլուն օրինակն այն է,որ առաքելական եկեղեցում կնքված մարդուն իրենց շարքերն ընդունելիս` ավետարանչական եկեղեցին, նորից կնքում է այդ մարդուն.
Բայց չէ որ մենք գիտենք, որ կնունքը մարդու հոգևոր ծնունդն է,արդ ինչ կասեիք , եթե մարդուն հետ դնեին արգանդի մեջ և նորից ծնունդ ընդունեին...
Ինձ թվում է, որ նման հարցերով պետք է զբաղվի եկեղեցին, և ոչ թե մի քանի ամիս կառավարությունից Խռովելով, այլ շատ ավելի կոշտ դիրքորոշմամբ և առավել սկզբունքային...
Ինչևէ... վերջնական արդյունքում ամենքս պատասխան պետք է տանք մեր արարքների համար, և եթե ոչ Տեր Աստծո, թող, թեկուզ, հենց մեր Խղճի առաջ...

----------


## dvgray

Իմիջիայլոց տերտերների որոշ մասը մեծ հաջողությամբ զբաղվում է նարկոբիզնեսով: Օգտվելով այն բանից, որ նրանց սահմանի վրա ձեռք չեն հիմնականում, ինչ ասես տանում բերում են հետները:
Ձեզ  չի՞ հետաքրքրել երբևէ, թե ինչու են էտքան հաճախ տերտերները գնում գալիս արտասահման:
 :Cool:

----------


## սիսար

> Իմիջիայլոց տերտերների որոշ մասը մեծ հաջողությամբ զբաղվում է նարկոբիզնեսով: Օգտվելով այն բանից, որ նրանց սահմանի վրա ձեռք չեն հիմնականում, ինչ ասես տանում բերում են հետները:
> Ձեզ  չի՞ հետաքրքրել երբևէ, թե ինչու են էտքան հաճախ տերտերները գնում գալիս արտասահման:


Ուղղակի    ամոթ   է    վերջապես,   վերջ   տվեք   անհիմն   զրպարտանքներին:  եթե   չունես   որեվե  փաստ,  այդ   Ձեր   զրպարտանքի   համար,   օտար   երկրներում   կարող   են   ձեզ   դատի   տալ,   թե   չէ   ինչ   անցնում   է   մտքներովտ,   դուրս   եք   տալիս:

----------


## Զինվոր

> Ուղղակի    ամոթ   է    վերջապես,   վերջ   տվեք   անհիմն   զրպարտանքներին:  եթե   չունես   որեվե  փաստ,  այդ   Ձեր   զրպարտանքի   համար,   օտար   երկրներում   կարող   են   ձեզ   դատի   տալ,   թե   չէ   ինչ   անցնում   է   մտքներովտ,   դուրս   եք   տալիս:


Բա որ ասում էի սրբություն չի մնացել, չէիք հավատում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուղղակի    ամոթ   է    վերջապես,   վերջ   տվեք   անհիմն   զրպարտանքներին:  եթե   չունես   որեվե  փաստ,  այդ   Ձեր   զրպարտանքի   համար,   օտար   երկրներում   կարող   են   ձեզ   դատի   տալ,   թե   չէ   ինչ   անցնում   է   մտքներովտ,   դուրս   եք   տալիս:


Փաստը որն ա? Եթե խոսում ենք անձեռնմխելիությունից, մեզ միշտ օրինակ են բերում հենց տերտերների` նարկոբիզնեսով զբաղվելը: Ու հաստատում են, որ մի հայ տերտերի բռնել են: Չգիտեմ` քանի հոգի են զբաղված այդ գործով, բայց փաստ է, որ գցում են մեր եկեղեցու, ինչպես նաև արժանապատիվ, հարգարժան հոգևորականների հեղինակությունն ու պատիվը: Ցավալի է......

----------


## Ananoun

Դա, երևի նախկին տեր հուսիկի մասին է խոսքը :Think: 
Իսկ թե , ով ինչ է ասում , դա միայն ձեզ է հետաքրքրում, քանի ,որ շատ ընդունված տեխնոլոգիա կա ՊՍԵՎԴՈ լուրեր տարածելու...ԱՍՈՒՄ ԵՆ... ՈՐ.....և այլն և այսպես ինչ ուզես կարող ես տարածել...  դրան մենակ դուք չեք ծանոթ :Wink: 

Կարող եք նույնիսկ հայհոյել, անպատկառ խոսքեր ասել,բայց   ինչպես ասում են, ձեր ասածը կարող  է կիրառվել ձեր դեմ.... :Wink: 

իսկ "ինչի համար է կաթողիկոսը"  ենթավերնակիրը, շատ բան է ասում...
*ձեզ մաղթում եմ դարձ* :Smile:  , 
եթե հրեա չեք, կամ էլ հայատյաց...
Կաթողիկոսը ինչի համար չի լինում, միգուցե ում համար...

----------


## սիսար

> Դա, երևի նախկին տեր հուսիկի մասին է խոսքը
> Իսկ թե , ով ինչ է ասում , դա միայն ձեզ է հետաքրքրում, քանի ,որ շատ ընդունված տեխնոլոգիա կա ՊՍԵՎԴՈ լուրեր տարածելու...ԱՍՈՒՄ ԵՆ... ՈՐ.....և այլն և այսպես ինչ ուզես կարող ես տարածել...  դրան մենակ դուք չեք ծանոթ
> 
> Կարող եք նույնիսկ հայհոյել, անպատկառ խոսքեր ասել,բայց   ինչպես ասում են, ձեր ասածը կարող  է կիրառվել ձեր դեմ....
> 
> իսկ "ինչի համար է կաթողիկոսը"  ենթավերնակիրը, շատ բան է ասում...
> *ձեզ մաղթում եմ դարձ* , 
> եթե հրեա չեք, կամ էլ հայատյաց...
> Կաթողիկոսը ինչի համար չի լինում, միգուցե ում համար...


  Կեցցցցես,  սիրելի   հայրենակից:
Ընդհանրապես,   սուտ   ինֆորմացիան    եւ   կեղծիքը,   դա   մի   հզոր   զենք   է,  որից   միայն    օգտվում   են    թույլերը    եւ   պարտվածները,   նրանք   չեն    տիրապետում    այլ   ավելի    ազնիվ    հնարքների:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Փաստը որն ա? Եթե խոսում ենք անձեռնմխելիությունից, մեզ միշտ օրինակ են բերում հենց տերտերների` նարկոբիզնեսով զբաղվելը: Ու հաստատում են, որ մի հայ տերտերի բռնել են: Չգիտեմ` քանի հոգի են զբաղված այդ գործով, բայց փաստ է, որ գցում են մեր եկեղեցու, ինչպես նաև արժանապատիվ, հարգարժան հոգևորականների հեղինակությունն ու պատիվը: Ցավալի է......


   Հերթական   ստահոտ.      անհիմն,  փաստազուրկ,    կարծիք:  Եթե    ձեր   ընտանիքի   անդամներից   մեկը՛   հանցագործություն   է   կատարել,   դա    չի   նշանակում   որ    ձեր    ընտանիքի   բոլոր  անդամները՛   հանցագործներ   են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերթական   ստահոտ.      անհիմն,  փաստազուրկ,    կարծիք:  Եթե    ձեր   ընտանիքի   անդամներից   մեկը՛   հանցագործություն   է   կատարել,   դա    չի   նշանակում   որ    ձեր    ընտանիքի   բոլոր  անդամները՛   հանցագործներ   են:


Ամենևին էլ ստահոտ չէ: Ու բնավ էլ կարծիք չէ, այլ իրողության արտահայտում:
Ընտանիքը կապ չունի: Իրար հետ համեմատելի չեն

----------


## Արիս

Ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ քահանայի,որ карт ա խաղում,պոռնօգռաֆիկ ֆիլմեր նայում, ձեռքին ել թզբեխ ֆռցնում...
ուրիշ քահանայի էլ եմ ճանաչում, որ աղանդ տարածող տականքիա բռնել անձամբ դրան քոթակելու հարցով զբաղվել ու սաղ գրքերն էլ վառել,չնայած էն հանգամանքին որ էդ ախմախի մոտ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի  ստորագրությամբ փաստաթուղթա եղել, որ ինքն իրավունք ունի էդ գրեքերը տարածել ու նման ապուշություններով  զբաղվել...(էդ դեպքը Լևոնի օրոքա եղել)...
դե սա ել Ձեզ փաստեր, նույն <մասնագիտությամբ> երկու ՏԱՐԲԵՐ անհատների վերաբերյալ...

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
<Գյուղ չկա,որ շուն չունենա...>
ցավալի է, որ որոշ անուն խայտառակ անողների պատճառով , անմեղ մարդիկ էլ են եդ նույն պիտակը ստանում ...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> իսկ "ինչի համար է կաթողիկոսը"  ենթավերնակիրը, շատ բան է ասում...
> *ձեզ մաղթում եմ դարձ* , 
> եթե հրեա չեք, կամ էլ հայատյաց...
> Կաթողիկոսը ինչի համար չի լինում, միգուցե ում համար...


Այսպես, եթե հարցնեինք ում համար է կաթողիկոսը, ապա կհնչեր պատասխան, նրա, ով վստահում է կաթողիկոսի ու հավատում, հարգում, ինչու չէ պաշտում.... :Smile: 
իսկ ահա մի բան է, թե *ինչի համար է կաթողիկոսը*... ասյտեղ այլ մոտեցում է...այս հարցադրումն իր մեջ ներառում է ամենը, ինչ վերբերվում է կաթողիկոսին:
Իսկ այսօր իսկական հայի համար մտահոգիչ է աղանդների տարածումը, իսկական հայի համար մտահոգիչ է եկեղեցու անվան անկումը... իսկ այդ հարցերի գլխավոր պատասխանատուն հենց ինքը եկեղեցին է, իր վեհափառի գլխավորությամբ: Համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում, ու դրա համար էլ հարցադրում եմ...
*Ինչի համար է ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԸ*

----------


## Ananoun

> Այսպես, եթե հարցնեինք ում համար է կաթողիկոսը, ապա կհնչեր պատասխան, նրա, ով վստահում է կաթողիկոսի ու հավատում, հարգում, ինչու չէ պաշտում....
> իսկ ահա մի բան է, թե *ինչի համար է կաթողիկոսը*... ասյտեղ այլ մոտեցում է...այս հարցադրումն իր մեջ ներառում է ամենը, ինչ վերբերվում է կաթողիկոսին:
> Իսկ այսօր իսկական հայի համար մտահոգիչ է աղանդների տարածումը, իսկական հայի համար մտահոգիչ է եկեղեցու անվան անկումը... իսկ այդ հարցերի գլխավոր պատասխանատուն հենց ինքը եկեղեցին է, իր վեհափառի գլխավորությամբ: Համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում, ու դրա համար էլ հարցադրում եմ...
> *Ինչի համար է ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԸ*


Հարգելիս
Ամեն մարդ ազատ է, ամեն տեսակ կարծիք ունենալու, բայց ցանկալի է կարծիքը, առավել տրամաբանական լինի: 
Ձեր գրածի մեջ, անշուշտ երևում  է մտահոգություն, բայց, քանի որ հստակ չէ ընկալումը ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ,
ՈՐՊԵՍ ՀՈԳևՈՐ  ԿԱՌՈՒՅՑԻ, ձեր մեղանդրանքը կորեկտ չէ և ոչ էլ կառուցողական:
Եկեք, վատ վիրաբուժի պես, դեռ ախատորոշումը չպարզած, դեռ բուժում չառաջարկած,  ԻՆՔՆԵՐՍ ՄԵԶ չանդամահատենք: 
...ԼԱՎ ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐԸ ՔԻՉ ԵՆ...
Պարզաբանում1
ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻ
1.Եկեղեցու գլուխը` ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍՆ Է
2.Եկեղեցին ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ մարմինն է
3.Եկեղեցին մենք ենք` մկրտված քրիստոնյաները, որ մասնակից են 7 խորհուրդներներին և եկեղեցու սպասավորները`քահանաները,վարդապետները, ովքեր կոչված են ծառայելու, քարոզելու ու կատարելու, այդ 7 խորհուրդները:
Ցավոք նրանք, չափազանց քիչ են` նույնիսկ Երեվանի համար:

Կաթողիկոսը եպիսկոպոսապետն է: Այս իմանալով, մարդ չի կարող պաշտել կաթողիկոսին: 
Ուրիշ հարց, հարգել նվիրապետությունը, որը արդեն գրեթե 2000 տարի գործում է, 
որի հիմնադիրը Քրիստոսն է` Թադևոս և Բարդուղեմեոս առաքյալների միջոցով:
Հավատացյալները, քահանաները կամա, թե ակամա միմյանց դաստիարակում են, այպիսով ձևավորելով եկեղեցին:
Պարզաբանում2Աղանդները և այլ արատավոր երևույթները ընդունողները, տարածողները ոչ թե ինչերն են, այլ մարդիկ:
Եվ վերջապես, եթե մեղավոր ենք փնտրում ,ապա ԱՆԱՉԱՌ պետք է լինենք: Պետք է հասկանանք, որ եթե Հասարակությունը հիվանդ Է,
ապա Հասարակության մաս կազմող ամեն մարդ բուժվելու կարիք ունի:

----------


## keyboard

Ի՞նչ փաստեր եք ուզում լսել: Որ ասենք մեկի ձեռքը բռնեն նո՞ր կհավատաք: Միամիտ մի ձևացեք և մի միամտացրեք ոչ ոքի: Այն ինչի մասին խոսում են լրիվ իրականություն է, փաստն էլ մեր պետությունն է իր առօրյայով: Եթե եկեղեցու ներքին և արտաքին հարցերին խառնվում է պետությունը ուրեմն հավատացած եղեք, նարկոբիզնեսն էլ կա զենքի բիզնեսն էլ ամեն ինչն էլ: :Angry2:  Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այդ ամենը միանշանակ է և տարածվում է բոլորի վրա: Եթե հոգևորականը գնում է հասարակաց տուն կամ երեխա է ունենում և նրան քավոր կանգնում դա էլ կասեք սուտ է, դե ցանկացած հոգևորականից հարցրեք, ուզում եք խոսեք երուսաղեմ սովորոլու մեկնող, մեկնած տղաների հետ և տեսեք թե ինչեր կպատմեն, մի խոսքով չեմ ցանկանում շատ մանրամասնել, կարծում եմ հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտողն էլ է շատ լավ գիտակցում այս ամենը, բայց հայրենասիրությունը և հավատքը թույլ չեն տալիս այսպիսի գրառումներ անել: Մի բան գիտեմ, այս ամենը թաքցնելով և իրականությունից խուսափելով, այս ամենի համար լավ պարարտ հող ենք նախապատրաստում, հավատացած եղեք, եթե ժողովուրդը ըմբոստանա ՝եկեղեցին էլ կդառնա այնպիսին ,ինչպիսին եղել է երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա. Հայրապետի օրոք, պետությունն էլ կսկսի կամաց-կամաց հունի մեջ ընկնել: Մենք ենք անարդարության դեմ պայքարողները. և ոչ մի դեպքում թաքցնողները:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Աղանդները և այլ արատավոր երևույթները ընդունողները, տարածողները ոչ թե ինչերն են, այլ մարդիկ:
> Եվ վերջապես, եթե մեղավոր ենք փնտրում ,ապա ԱՆԱՉԱՌ պետք է լինենք: Պետք է հասկանանք, որ եթե Հասարակությունը հիվանդ Է,
> ապա Հասարակության մաս կազմող ամեն մարդ բուժվելու կարիք ունի:


 Երբ մենք բերում ենք նախկին կաթողիկոների օրինակներ, մենք կարծես թե հասկանում ենք, կաթողիկոսի դերը, որպես հոգևոր առաջնորդի, իսկ այսօր արդեն չենք տեսնում այն, ինչին սովոր էինք, և ավելին, նույնիսկ պատճառներ ենք տեսնում քննադատելու:
Յուրաքանչյուր անհատն է պատասխանատու, համամիտ եմ: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր անհատներիս մեջ կան շատերը, որոքն հեշտությամբ խաբվում են ու այսպես ասած աղանդավոր են դառնում: Դա պետք է մտահոգի բոլորիս, բայց առաջնային դա պետք է մտահոգի մեր հոգևոր իշխանությանը: Ինչ է քայլեր են ձեռնարկվում նրանց կողմից:

----------


## Kuk

> Երբ մենք բերում ենք նախկին կաթողիկոների օրինակներ, մենք կարծես թե հասկանում ենք, կաթողիկոսի դերը, որպես հոգևոր առաջնորդի, իսկ այսօր արդեն չենք տեսնում այն, ինչին սովոր էինք, և ավելին, նույնիսկ պատճառներ ենք տեսնում քննադատելու:
> Յուրաքանչյուր անհատն է պատասխանատու, համամիտ եմ: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր անհատներիս մեջ կան շատերը, որոքն հեշտությամբ խաբվում են ու այսպես ասած աղանդավոր են դառնում: Դա պետք է մտահոգի բոլորիս, բայց առաջնային դա պետք է մտահոգի մեր հոգևոր իշխանությանը: Ինչ է քայլեր են ձեռնարկվում նրանց կողմից:


Քայլեր են կատարվում սատարելու համար գործող իշխանությանը:

----------


## keyboard

> Պարզաբանում2Աղանդները և այլ արատավոր երևույթները ընդունողները, տարածողները ոչ թե ինչերն են, այլ մարդիկ:
> Եվ վերջապես, եթե մեղավոր ենք փնտրում ,ապա ԱՆԱՉԱՌ պետք է լինենք: Պետք է հասկանանք, որ եթե Հասարակությունը հիվանդ Է,
> ապա Հասարակության մաս կազմող ամեն մարդ բուժվելու կարիք ունի:


Հարգելի բարեկամ, մեր պետության նման պետության համար աղանդների և կրոնական դավանանքի նկատմամբ ազատություն տալը մեր օրենքներից ամենաահավորն է: Քանի որ միայն կրոնը կարող է ժողովրդին համախմբել, ինչպես ասենք իսլամը: Իսկ այսօր չհասկանալով կամ չուզենալ հասկանալով դավանաքնի ազատությու են սփռում մեր պետական այրերը և դրանով իսկ իրենց ձեռքով պառակտում ու քանդում մեր պետությունը, թող աղանդավորները ովքեր Քրիստոնեա չեն գնան Հայաստանից, այո կոպիտ է գրածս, բայց մեր երկիրը աղանդավորների համար չէ :Angry2:  Ինչ է նշանակում, Ա1+-ը փակել են,իսկ ավետարանչականներին հեռուստաալիք տրամադրել, դե իհարկե շատ փող են տալիս ձեռքի հետ էլ պետությունը քանդում են: :Angry2:  Չեմ կարծում, որ աղանդները արդարացում ունեն, չնայած Տերը արգելում է բռնությամբ քրիստոնեության քարոզումը, սակայն տվյալ դեպքում նախընտրում եմ բռնությամբ քրիստոնեություն ու համախմբում, քան աղանդավորություն:
Մի խոսքով, եթե մեզ թույլ տանք ավելի խորը նայել շատ ավելի տհաճ բաներ էլ կտեսնենք, սակայն մերն է այս ամենը եկեք շենացնենք: :Angry2:

----------


## գյուղացի

Կաթողիկոսը չնայած կոչվում է "Ամենայն Հայոց", սակայն պատք է մի պարզաբանում մտցնել, որ Կաթողիկոսը "Ամենայն հավատացյալ Հայոց" կաթողիկոս է /հավատացյալ նշանակում է մարդ, որը հավատում է Քրիստոսի հարությանը/, ուրեմն ոչ հավատացյալը ոչ մի բարոյական և իրավական իրավունք չունի ուրիշի /հավատացյալների/ կաթողիկոսից ինչ-որ բան պահանջի: 
Եւ վերջապես ինչ հոտն է, այն էլ նրա հովիվն է :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

> հավատացյալ նշանակում է մարդ, որը հավատում է Քրիստոսի հարությանը


մնացած աշխարհնել անհավատա հա :Shok:

----------


## գյուղացի

> մնացած աշխարհնել անհավատա հա


Ինչքան էլ դա տհաճ հնչի, բայց այդպես է, որովհետև հենց Քրիստոսը տվեց այդ սահմանումը, ասելով թերահավատ Թովմասին "մի եղիր անհավատ, այլ հավատացյալ", վկայակոչելով իր Հարության նշաններին:
Այլապես ինչ տարբերություն քրիստոնյայի, մուսուլմանի, հրեայի և հեթանոսի միջև. մի միայն հավատքը Քրիստոսի հարության նկատմամբ, այլապես "եթե չենք հավատում Քրիստոսի հարությանը, ուրեմն սուտ է մեր հավատը և մենք տակավին մեր մեղքերի մեջ ենք", սա ըստ Պողոս առաքյալի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այլապես ինչ տարբերություն քրիստոնյայի, մուսուլմանի, հրեայի և հեթանոսի միջև


արարչի առջև ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա քրիստոնյայի, մուսուլմանի, աթեիստի և մյուս կրոների ներկայացուցիչների միջև, բոլորնեն Աստծո առաջ հավասար

----------


## գյուղացի

> արարչի առջև ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա քրիստոնյայի, մուսուլմանի, աթեիստի և մյուս կրոների ներկայացուցիչների միջև, բոլորնեն Աստծո առաջ հավասար


Ես կուզենայի պարզել, թե որ աղբյուրից է Ձեզ հայտնի դարձել Արարչի նախասիրությունների շրջանակը :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ իմ խորին համոզմունքնա
պարզ օրինակ երեխան մնումա երեխա ուզումա մուսուլման լինի թե քրիստոնյա
Աստված մենակ Քրիստոնյաներինը չի, Աստված բոլորիննա
Աստված մի հատա, դեպի իրան տանող ճանապարհներնեն տարբեր

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կաթողիկոսը չնայած կոչվում է "Ամենայն Հայոց", սակայն պատք է մի պարզաբանում մտցնել, որ Կաթողիկոսը "Ամենայն հավատացյալ Հայոց" կաթողիկոս է /հավատացյալ նշանակում է մարդ, որը հավատում է Քրիստոսի հարությանը/, ուրեմն ոչ հավատացյալը ոչ մի բարոյական և իրավական իրավունք չունի ուրիշի /հավատացյալների/ կաթողիկոսից ինչ-որ բան պահանջի: 
> Եւ վերջապես ինչ հոտն է, այն էլ նրա հովիվն է


Հիմա որ մենակ քրիստոնյաներն /այն էլ ոչ բոլորը/ են հավատում Քրիստոսի հարությանը, ուրեմն մնացած բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդները անհավատներ են? :Shok:  Տենց բան մեկել 7-րդ դարում մահմեդականներն էին ասում իրանցից բացի բոլորի մասին:
Չէ, սխալ ես մտածում: Աստվածաշնչով կամ ուրիշ գրքերով մի ասա, դու մտածի, քո համոզմունքը ասա :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։* *Ժողովուրդ, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ այս թեման ոչ թե անհավատների ու հավատացյալների բնորոշմանն է վերաբերում, այլ Կաթողիկոսի դերին։ Թե չէ կրոնի մասին թեմաներ Ակումբում լիքն են, մտեք, այնտեղ քննարկեք նման հարցերը։*

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մի քանի օր առաջ մի Եհովայի վկայի հետ էի խոսում...ոնց էր քննադատում Կաթողիկոսին... խի պիտի թողնեք ծլեն մեծանան... որ մի հատ էլ քննադատեն...
Հետաքրքրում է.... որևէ քայլ կատարվում է?

----------


## Monk

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի Եհովայի վկայի հետ էի խոսում...ոնց էր քննադատում Կաթողիկոսին... խի պիտի թողնեք ծլեն մեծանան... որ մի հատ էլ քննադատեն...
> Հետաքրքրում է.... որևէ քայլ կատարվում է?


Դե եթե քննադատում են մարդիկ (քննադատելը` մեղմ ասած), ովքեր իրենց Հայ Եկեղեցու հետևորդ են համարում կամ գոնե այդպես ներկայացնում իրենց, ապա բնական է, որ աղանդավորներն առավել մեծ եռանդով պիտի քննադատեն, մանավանդ որ իրենց ջրաղացին լավ էլ ջուր է լցվում չորս կողմից:

----------


## Monk

Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ այս հրապարակումը, այն սերտ առնչություններ ունի այս թեմայի բովանդակության հետ.

ԱՍՈՂԻԿ ՔԱՀԱՆԱՅԻ ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿԸ ԸՆԴԴԻՄԱԴԻՐ ՄԱՄՈՒԼԻՆ ԵՎ ԸՆԹԵՐՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ  

ՙԵվ դո°ւ, Աստծո° ժողովուրդ, քո հոգևոր առաջնորդներին ու քահանաներին դատավոր ու քննիչ մի° եղիր, որովհետև դա քեզ բնավ չի պատշաճում և Աստծո կողմից էլ չպատվիրվեց, և Քրիստոսի դատաստանն ու դատավորական աթոռը մի հափշտակիր, որովհետև Նա է քահանաների քննիչն ու դատավորը՚ (Վարդան վարդապետ Այգեկցի)

Հարգելի լրագրողներ և ընթերցողներ,

Իբրև հոգուս խորագույն ցավի և արդար ցասումի արտահայտություն` այսու հրապարակային թղթովս դիմում եմ Ձեզ: Ձեզ եմ դիմում իմ աղերսով, իմ պատգամով, դիմում եմ ոչ թե լոկ դիմելու համար, այլ անվերապահորեն ընդունվելու վստահությամբ: Վերջապես, դիմում եմ առանց սեթևեթության, քանի որ դա տեղ չունի իմ խառնվածքում և հարիր չէ հոգևոր կոչմանս:

Ինչպես ամեն մի հայ քրիստոնյա, մենք նույնպես ծանրորեն մտահոգված ենք մեր Պետության` 17-ամյա Հանրապետության իրավիճակով: Այլև անհանգստացած ենք մեր հավատավոր ժողովրդի կրոնաբարոյական վիճակով:

Արդարև, կա°ն խնդիրներ, կան նաև կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող հարցեր, որոնք, հարկավ, սպասում են իրենց արդար և օրինական լուծումներին: Գիտակցում ենք, որ քաղաքական լուրջ պայքար է ընթանում, և ընդդիմությունն ու իշխանությունները քաղաքական կողմնորոշում ու վերաբերմունք են ակնկալում: Ակնկալություններ, որոնք, դժբախտաբար, չունեն և ոչ մի խտրություն: Թե ընդդիմությունը, թե իշխանությունը գործում են բացարձակապես սեփական`հատվածական ճշմարտությամբ և հաշվի չեն նստում գերագույնի, միակի ու անփոխարինելիի` պատմական ճշմարտության հետ, ինչը ձևավորվել ու բյուրեղացել է դարերի հոլովույթում:

Ահավասիկ, իմ այս սրտաբուխ խոսքը շարադրում եմ ունկնդրելով այդ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ, ում անբարբառ պատգամը լսելի է միմիայն մեր սրբազնասուրբ եկեղեցիներում, մեր հավատքի ամրոցներում:
Արդ, ինչ է կատարվում մեզ հետ: Ինչու ենք մոլորվել: Միթե չենք կարող ողջախոհաբար գործել ու խոսել, և մեր արդար գործին ու ասելիքին չարություն չխառնել: Սուրբգրային վկայություններ ենք կատարում, սակայն միաժամանակ մեղանչում Աստվածաշունչ մատյանի ոգու դեմ` ՙՊիտի սիրես քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով և քո ամբողջ հոգով և քո ամբողջ զորությամբ և քո ամբողջ մտքով, և պիտի սիրես քո ընկերոջը, ինչպես քո անձը՚ (Ղուկ. Ժ 27): Ահա կենդանարար ոգին, ահա մեծ պատվիրանը, ահա հավիտենական փրկության առհավատչյան: Բայց ավաղ, մեր անձերը պարպվել են այս ոգուց. ինքներս ենք վանել մեզանից այս մեծ պատվիրանը: Անզգամ ենք դարձել և Սուրբ Ավետարանի աստվածաբարբառ խոսքերի վաճառական: Եվ այսպես ո±ւր ենք գնում. ով ժողովուրդ հայոց, կանգ առ մի պահ, կանգ առ և ականջ դիր սուրբ առաքյալի պատգամին. ՙՍերը համբերող է, քաղցրաբարո է. սերը չի նախանձում, չի ամբարտավանանում, չի գոռոզանում, անվայել վարմունք չի ունենում, իրենը չի փնտրում, բարկությամբ չի գրգռվում, չար բան չի խորհում, անիրավության վրա չի ուրախանում, այլ ուրախանում է ճշմարտության վրա. ամեն բանի դիմանում է, ամեն բանի հավատում է, մշտապես հույս է տածում, ամեն բանի համբերում՚ (Ա Կորնթ. ԺԳ 4-7): Տեսնում եք, թե որն է իրական, աստվածային սերը: Տեսնո±ւմ եք, թե որքա¯ն ենք հեռացել այդ առաքինությունից: Այլևս հարել ենք ամբարտավանությանը և հանդուգն կերպով արտահայտվում: Մոռացել ենք բնական պատկառանքն ու որդիական ակնածանքը: Ինչպես կարող է ողջախոհ և հարազատ զավակն անվայել ու անպարկեշտ խոսք ասել իր ծնողի հասցեին: Ինչու ենք մեղանչում Աստծո առջև` բամբասելով ու հայհոյելով Քրիստոսահիմն մեր Եկեղեցուն և աստվածարյալ Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետին: Ինչո±ւ ենք Եկեղեցին շփոթում քաղաքական կուսակցության, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետին` կուսակցական գործչի հետ: Մի±թե չենք հասկանում, որ Հայոց Եկեղեցին հայ ժողովուրդն է, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը` Հոգևոր Հայրն աշխարհասփյուռ հայության: Արդ, ինչպես կարող է Վեհափառ Հայրապետը խտրականություն դնել իր հարազատ զավակների մեջ. Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի հոգեզավակներն են և ընդդիմության, և իշխանության անխտիր բոլոր ներկայացուցիչները: Սակայն այս երկուսի միջև կան գերագույն արժեքներ` մեր Սուրբ Հայրենիքը և մեր Պետականությունը: Եվ այս արժեքները վեր են ամենքից և ամեն ինչից: Հետևաբար, Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը` Ով մարմնավորում է մերազնյա բոլոր Կաթողիկոսներին, չի° կարող, պարզապես իրավո°ւնք չունի թիկունք դարձնելու Հայրենիքի և Պետականության կոչին: Կոչ, որը լսելի է միայն աստվածակառույց Սուրբ Էջմիածնում` հանուր հայության սրտում: Կոչ, որը երբևէ անձնավորված և ժամանակի մեջ պարփակված չէ:

Քաղաքական ասպարեզում պայքար է գնում: Միևնույն ազգի տարբեր զավակներ վիճում են, գաղափարական սաստիկ կռիվ տալիս: Վիճաբանության ու կռվի մեջ են ներքաշվում, կամա թե ակամա, շատ շատեր: Չենք առարկում և բնական ենք դիտում այս երևույթը: Միանշանակ դատապարտում ենք այն բոլոր անօրինականությունները և բռնությունները, որոնք կատարվում են այդ ասպարեզում: Դատապարտում ենք նաև, այն բոլոր անպատկառ արտահայտությունները, որոնք հնչում են Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի հասցեին:

Վեհափառ Հայրապետը կրողն ու արտահայտողն է համազգային շահերի և իղձերի: Ուրեմն, իրավունք չունենք Հայոց Հայրապետից քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ակնկալելու. Հայոց Հայրապետը քաղաքական կողմնորոշում կարող է արտահայտել լոկ արտաքին հարաբերություններում, օտարի` թշնամու դեմ կենաց ու մահվան պատերազմի ժամանակ:

Ծանրագույն օրեր ապրեցինք: Մտահոգ էինք ամենքս: Բայց մեր մտահոգությունը բնավ չի° կարող համեմատվել Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի հոգու տագնապին: Լուռ էր Հայոց Հայրապետը: Բայց այդ լռությունն իբրև անմռունչ հեծություն Երկնի դռներն էր բախում և իմաստություն հայցում Հայրենի իշխանություններին ու հարազատ ժողովրդին: Աղոթում էր Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը Հայաստանի և հայության անվտանգության համար: Աղոթում էր և վստահ էր, որ իր զավակները ողջախոհ են, խաղաղարար և հավատավոր: Սակայն կատարվեց անկանխատեսելին... Հավիտենական հանգիստ և օրհնություն ողբերգական իրադարձությանց բոլոր զոհերի հոգիներին:

Սգում էր Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը կորուստն իր զավակների: Եվ ինձ` անարժան ծառայիս շնորհվեց դառնալու թարգմանը Ն. Ս. Օ. Տ. Տ. Գարեգին Բ սգակիր Հայրապետի և Հայրապետական վշտակիր օրհնությունն ու Հայրական մխիթարությունը փոխանցելու զոհյալ հայորդիների ընտանիքներին ու մերձավորներին: Եվ ահա, ականատես լինելով ազգիս Վեհափառ Հայրապետի հառաչանքին, այլև քաջալերված Վեհիս եկեղեցաշեն ու ազգանվեր գործունեությամբ, ինչպես լռեմ և հանդուրժեմ:

Ես մեկն եմ այն բյուրավոր հայերից, ովքեր սիրում են իրենց Հոգևոր Ծնողին և որդիական ակնածանք տածում առ Սրբազնագույն Հայրապետն Ամենայն Հայոց: Արդ, ինչու եք վիրավորում իմ, հոգևորական իմ եղբայրների և բյուրավոր հավատացյալների որդիական զգացմունքները: Ինչո°ւ եք ձեր անձի վրա կուտակում Աստծո արդար ու սաստիկ բարկությունը. միթե չգիտեք և կամ գիտենալով անգետ եք մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի պատգամին` ուղղված Իր առաքյալներին. ՙՈվ որ ձեզ լսում է, Ինձ է լսում, և ով որ ձեզ է անարգում, Ինձ է անարգում՚ (Ղուկ. Ժ 16):
Պայքարե°ք անարդարությունների ու ապօրինությունների դեմ, մատնացո°ւյց արեք հասարակական կյանքի ներդաշնակությունը խաթարող երևույթները, բայց առանց նենգության, չարամտության ու ատելության, առանց բամբասանքի ու հայհոյության: Հարկ կա ի վերա մեր հնազանդվելու Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի փրկարար պատգամին. ՙԲայց ասում եմ ձեզ, որ, եթե ձեր արդարությունն ավելի չլինի, քան օրենսգետներինը և փարիսեցիներինը, Երկնքի արքայություն չեք մտնի՚ (Մատթ. Ե 20):

Ցանկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր մեկը կարող է ամեն կերպ, հանիրավի, վատաբանել ու հայհոյել, սակայն ողջախոհ բանականությո°ւնը պետք է ուղղորդի զգացմունքները, այլապես կվերանա տարբերությունը բանական և անբան արարածների:

Մենք, որ վերստին ծնվել ենք մեր սուրբ տաճարների մկրտության լույս ավազաններից և սրբալույս Մյուռոնի դրոշմամբ մեր ճակատներին առել Տերունական Սբ Նշանը` հարազատ որդիներն ենք դարձել Առաքելական մեր Սուրբ Եկեղեցու և Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի. ուրեմն մնանք որդիական սիրո և ակնածանքի առաքինության մեջ և չօտարանանք մեր հավատքի կյանքից: Անհամաձայնությունները պարկեշտությամբ հայտնենք և մեր անպատկառ խոսքերով բարեմիտ հայորդիների գայթակղության պատճառ չդառնանք. ՙՎայ աշխարհին` գայթակղությունների պատճառով. գայթակղություններ պետք է որ գան, բայց վայ այն մարդուն, որի միջոցով կգա գայթակղությունը՚ (Մատթ ԺԸ 7): 
Մնում ենք աղոթող մեր ազգի ու Հայրենիքի խաղաղության, մեր Սուրբ Եկեղեցու անսասանության ու պայծառության և Ամենայն Հայոց Սրբազնագույն Հայրապետի կենաց արևշատության համար:

ՙԻմ սիրելի եղբայրներ, իմացեք այս բանը, թող ամեն մարդ արագ լինի լսելու մէջ, ծանրª խոսելու մեջ և ծանրª բարկանալու մեջ, որովհետև մարդու բարկությունն Աստծո արդարությունը չի կատարում: Ահա թե ինչու, դե°ն գցելով ամենայն աղտեղություն և չարիքի ավելցուկ, հեզությամբ ընդունեցեք ձեր մեջ սերմանված խոսքը, որ կարող է փրկել ձեր հոգիները՚ (Հակոբ. Ա 19-21). ամեն:

ԱՍՈՂԻԿ քահանա ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ 

http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի Եհովայի վկայի հետ էի խոսում...ոնց էր քննադատում Կաթողիկոսին... խի պիտի թողնեք ծլեն մեծանան... որ մի հատ էլ քննադատեն...
> Հետաքրքրում է.... որևէ քայլ կատարվում է?


Հարգելի TuroJan, աղանդները ծլում–ծաղկում են էն դեպքում, երբ հասարակութան մեջ հոգևոր սով է լինում, երբ պետության հովանավորյալ եկեղեցին չի տալիս անհրաժեշտ հոգևոր սնունդը, երբ կաթողիկոսի բարոյական կերպարը սկսում է ժողովրդի մեջ պատկառանք չհարուցել։ Սա լուրջ պրոբլեմ է ու այդ պրոբլեմը հնարավոր չի լուծել բռի մեթոդներով։
Աղանդավորներին հալածելը, եկեղեցին աղանդավոր որսացող մաֆիոզ կազմակերպության վերածելը ոչ մի արդյունք չի տա։ Մեր եկեղեցին բարոյապես առողջացման կարիք ունի։ Եթե եկեղեցին բարոյապես, հոգևոր այլ ոչ թե զուտ ֆիզիկական առումով ուժեղ լինի, աղանդները չեն կարող ծլել–մեծանալ։ Աղանդների համար պարարտ հող հենց եկեղեցին է ստեղծում իր բարոյական անկումով։




> Դե եթե քննադատում են մարդիկ (քննադատելը` մեղմ ասած), ովքեր իրենց Հայ Եկեղեցու հետևորդ են համարում կամ գոնե այդպես ներկայացնում իրենց, ապա բնական է, որ աղանդավորներն առավել մեծ եռանդով պիտի քննադատեն, մանավանդ որ իրենց ջրաղացին լավ էլ ջուր է լցվում չորս կողմից:


Ցավալի է, որ մեր կաթողիկոսին կարծես առանձնապես չի մտահոգում իր եկեղեցու հետևորդների քննադատությունը։ Գոնե նրանց քննադատությունը պիտի որ մտահոգեր, պիտի սեփական բարոյական, հոգևոր կերպարի մասին մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ լիներ։
Համենայն դեպս ես այդպիսի մտահոգություն չեմ նկատում։ Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալվում եմ։

----------


## Monk

> Ցավալի է, որ մեր կաթողիկոսին կարծես առանձնապես չի մտահոգում իր եկեղեցու հետևորդների քննադատությունը։ Գոնե նրանց քննադատությունը պիտի որ մտահոգեր, պիտի սեփական բարոյական, հոգևոր կերպարի մասին մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ լիներ։
> Համենայն դեպս ես այդպիսի մտահոգություն չեմ նկատում։ Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալվում եմ։


Արշակ ջան, խնդիրն այն է, որ այն «քննադատությունները», որ այսօր հասկացող-չհասկացող հնչեցնում են չորս կողմից, մտահոգիչ են ոչ թե Կաթողիկոսի, այլ այդ «քննադատություններին» տոն տվողների հոգևոր-բարոյական կերպարի առումով: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, սար ու ձորի տարբերություն կա առողջ քննադատության և հայհոյանքների, բամբասանքների, պիտակավորումների և նմանատիպ այլ, մեղմ ասած, ցածրարժեք երևույթների  միջև:
Իսկ սխալվելն անշուշտ սխալվում եք. Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի մտահոգությունն առավել մեծ է, քան պատկերացնում են շատեր:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի TuroJan, աղանդները ծլում–ծաղկում են էն դեպքում, երբ հասարակութան մեջ հոգևոր սով է լինում, երբ պետության հովանավորյալ եկեղեցին չի տալիս անհրաժեշտ հոգևոր սնունդը, երբ կաթողիկոսի բարոյական կերպարը սկսում է ժողովրդի մեջ պատկառանք չհարուցել։ Սա լուրջ պրոբլեմ է ու այդ պրոբլեմը հնարավոր չի լուծել բռի մեթոդներով։
> Աղանդավորներին հալածելը, եկեղեցին աղանդավոր որսացող մաֆիոզ կազմակերպության վերածելը ոչ մի արդյունք չի տա։ Մեր եկեղեցին բարոյապես առողջացման կարիք ունի։ Եթե եկեղեցին բարոյապես, հոգևոր այլ ոչ թե զուտ ֆիզիկական առումով ուժեղ լինի, աղանդները չեն կարող ծլել–մեծանալ։ Աղանդների համար պարարտ հող հենց եկեղեցին է ստեղծում իր բարոյական անկումով։
> 
> 
> Ցավալի է, որ մեր կաթողիկոսին կարծես առանձնապես չի մտահոգում իր եկեղեցու հետևորդների քննադատությունը։ Գոնե նրանց քննադատությունը պիտի որ մտահոգեր, պիտի սեփական բարոյական, հոգևոր կերպարի մասին մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ լիներ։
> Համենայն դեպս ես այդպիսի մտահոգություն չեմ նկատում։ Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե սխալվում եմ։


Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին և առանձնահատուկ քեզ միաբան սարկավագ եղբաըր, վստահ եմ իմ բացակայության ժամանակ ակումբցիները կարողացել են քո հոգևոր պաշարից օգտվել: Սիրելի բարեկամներ, ահավասիկ, ընթերցեցի բոլոր այն նմակները , որոնք զետեղվել էին բացակայությանս ըթացքում, և ինչը ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց. թե որքան ատելություն, չկամություն, անհանդուրժողականություն կա մեր հայորդիների մեջ սեփական եկեղեցու, նրա հովվապետի և սպասավորների նկատմամբ: Սիրելիներս, որտեղից այդ ամենը,?Չէ որ մենք այդպիսի երևույթներ չենք ծնել մեր ազգում: Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ և հիմա ել կկրկնեմ. եթե դուք այպանում եք Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին, ապա թող ձեզ չթվա թե նրա սպասավորներին եք այպանում. ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ԱՅՊԱՆՈՒՄ և ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՈՒՄ ԿԱՄ, ՈՐՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՍԱՐՍԱՓԵԼԻ Է ,ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ՀԱՅՀՈՅՈՒՄ: Եկեղեցին ժողովուրդն է մենք հոգևորականներով միայն այդ ժողովրդի սպասավորներն ենք:  Մի պարզ ժշմարտություն կա, որ ժողովուրդը արժանի է դառնում այն ղեկավարին կամ առաջնորդին որին արժանի է: Եթե հոգևոր կամ աշխարհիկ առաջնորդները վատն են ապա նրանք ձեզ նման են, քանի որ նույն ժողովրդի ծնունդ են: Պետք չէ, սիրելիներս, չի կարելի հայհոյել և այպանել և զանազան պիտակներ կպցնել դարավոր ժողովրդի եկեղեցու և նրա սպասավորներին: Դա մեզ պատիվ չի բերում:

_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Monk

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին և առանձնահատուկ քեզ միաբան սարկավագ եղբաըր, վստահ եմ իմ բացակայության ժամանակ ակումբցիները կարողացել են քո հոգևոր պաշարից օգտվել: 
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր: Շնորհակալ եմ, նմանապես հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ցանկացած քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու, մենք արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը եթե դա էտքան վիրավորականա ուրեմն ձեզ հոգևորականներիդ մտածելու առիթ պետքա տա, և ոչ թե հակառակ ռեակցիա առաջացնի:

----------


## Monk

> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ցանկացած քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու, մենք արտահայտում ենք մեր կարծիքը եթե դա էտքան վիրավորականա ուրեմն ձեզ հոգևորականներիդ մտածելու առիթ պետքա տա, և ոչ թե հակառակ ռեակցիա առաջացնի:


Հակառակ ռեակցիան ենթադրում է չմտածել կամ չմտահոգվել. եթե նման ռեակցիա լիներ, մենք այստեղ չէինք լինի, Երվանդ ջան  :Smile:  
Իսկ ազատ կամքը և ազատ խոսքի իրավունքն աստվածատուր սրբազան իրավունք և արժեք է և չի կարող մեզ համար անընդունելի լինել. ընդհակառակը: Բայց միթե Դուք ընդունելի կհամարեք, եթե մեկը Ձեզ համար սրբազան արժեքների, ասենք Ձեր ծնողների նկատմամբ վիրավորական կարծիք արտահայտի?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հակառակ ռեակցիան ենթադրում է չմտածել կամ չմտահոգվել. եթե նման ռեակցիա լիներ, մենք այստեղ չէինք լինի, Երվանդ ջան  
> Իսկ ազատ կամքը և ազատ խոսքի իրավունքն աստվածատուր սրբազան իրավունք և արժեք է և չի կարող մեզ համար անընդունելի լինել. ընդհակառակը: Բայց միթե Դուք ընդունելի կհամարեք, եթե մեկը Ձեզ համար սրբազան արժեքների, ասենք Ձեր ծնողների նկատմամբ վիրավորական կարծիք արտահայտի?


Ներկայիս կաթողիկոսի ԱՆՁ-ը իմ համար սրբազան չէ, համենայն դեպս այնքան, որ ես իրավունք չունենամ քննադատել, ու խնդրում եմ՝ աշխատեք թեկուզ և որպես համեմատություն, իմ հարազատներին չմեջբերել:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին և առանձնահատուկ քեզ միաբան սարկավագ եղբաըր, վստահ եմ իմ բացակայության ժամանակ ակումբցիները կարողացել են քո հոգևոր պաշարից օգտվել: Սիրելի բարեկամներ, ահավասիկ, ընթերցեցի բոլոր այն նմակները , որոնք զետեղվել էին բացակայությանս ըթացքում, և ինչը ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց. թե որքան ատելություն, չկամություն, անհանդուրժողականություն կա մեր հայորդիների մեջ սեփական եկեղեցու, նրա հովվապետի և սպասավորների նկատմամբ: Սիրելիներս, որտեղից այդ ամենը,?Չէ որ մենք այդպիսի երևույթներ չենք ծնել մեր ազգում: Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ և հիմա ել կկրկնեմ. եթե դուք այպանում եք Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին, ապա թող ձեզ չթվա թե նրա սպասավորներին եք այպանում. ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ԱՅՊԱՆՈՒՄ և ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՈՒՄ ԿԱՄ, ՈՐՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՍԱՐՍԱՓԵԼԻ Է ,ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ՀԱՅՀՈՅՈՒՄ: Եկեղեցին ժողովուրդն է մենք հոգևորականներով միայն այդ ժողովրդի սպասավորներն ենք:  Մի պարզ ժշմարտություն կա, որ ժողովուրդը արժանի է դառնում այն ղեկավարին կամ առաջնորդին որին արժանի է: Եթե հոգևոր կամ աշխարհիկ առաջնորդները վատն են ապա նրանք ձեզ նման են, քանի որ նույն ժողովրդի ծնունդ են: Պետք չէ, սիրելիներս, չի կարելի հայհոյել և այպանել և զանազան պիտակներ կպցնել դարավոր ժողովրդի եկեղեցու և նրա սպասավորներին: Դա մեզ պատիվ չի բերում:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


խնդրում եմ չնույնացնել ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ նրա այժմյան սպասավորների կամ Հովվապետի հետ, դա ինձ համար որպես այս Սրբազան Եկեղեցու անդամ վիրավորական է, քանի որ այսօր մենք ունենք շատ եկեղեցական սպասավորներ որոնց վարք ու բարքը ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն մեր առաքելահիմք Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հետ, իսկ եթե ակամայից ընդունում եք որ մեր ժողովուրդը արժանի է նման հոգեվոր առաջնորդներ ունենալուն, ապա կասեմ որ միգուցե արժանի էր, բայց հիմա փորձում է ունենալ ավելի լավը: Պետք չէ Կաթողիկոսի անձը համարել ամեն մի քննադատությունից վեր, նա ընդամենը Մարդ է, որին տրված է շատ ու պահանջվում է շատ: Հայաստանը փոքր երկիր է, ու մեզանից շատ շատերը, դուք էլ մեզանից լավ գիտեք մեր որոշ բարձրաստիճան հոգեվորականների վարք ու բարքը, եվ այդքանից հետո հորդորել մեզ չքննադատել նրանց առնվազն ազնիվ չէ, չխոսելով հիվանդության մասին դրանով չես բուժի հիվանդությունը, մենք այդ եկեղեցու անդամներն ենք ու մեզ համար ցավալի է տեսնել այդ եկեղեցու օլիգարխիկ հոգեվորականներին վարք ու բարքը, 37-րդ օրը Քառասունքի հոգեհանգիստ կատարող, Մեծ Պահքին Պսակ կատարող, 5 րոպեում Թաղում ու Մկրտություն կատարող, Երախայի տանը Մկրտություն անող, եկեեցու բակում սիգար ծխող հոգեվորականներին  ոչ միայն արժե քննադատել, այլեվ նմաններին հոգեվորական օծողներին արժե կարգալույծ անել: Նրանք են որ պիտակավորում ու վնասում են Եկեղեցին, նրանք են գայթակղում հավատացյալ հոտին, իսկ չէ որ ասված է, եթե աչքդ գայթակղում է քեզ, հանիր ու նետիր այն, քանի որ ավելի լավ է մեկ աչքով մտնես արքայություն քան երկուսով գեհենոմ, ուրեմն ուղղեք ձեր հորդորները ձեր միաբան եղբայրներին բացատրեք նրանց որ նրանց վարքը գայթակղում է հավատացեալների, հենց նրանց պարճառով է որ մարդիկ վանվում են Եկեղեցուց, այդ նրանք են մեղավոր ոչ թե սեփական կարծիք հայտնող սրտացավ հավատացյալը:

----------


## dvgray

> ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ԱՅՊԱՆՈՒՄ և ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՈՒՄ ԿԱՄ, ՈՐՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՍԱՐՍԱՓԵԼԻ Է ,ԻՆՔՆԵՐԴ ՁԵԶ ԵՔ ՀԱՅՀՈՅՈՒՄ: [/I][/COLOR]


Սպասելի էր  :Smile: 
...........
Երբ սարսափելի սխալներ ես կատարում /չասեմ ավելի խիստ ՝ ՀԱՆՑԱՆՔՆԵՐ/ ապա 
*խելոք մարդը ինքն է հայոյում իրեն, հիմարին հայոյում են ուրիշները:*
........
Եկեք վերջ տանք դեմագոգիկ արդարացումներին, թե "սուրբ է", "մեղք է", ".... է " և այլն այս ոճով

Հ.Գ. "Ակումբ"-ը բավականին խելոք-խելամիտ մարդկանց հավաքատեղի է: Երջանիկ կլինեինք, եթե հարցերին պատասխանեիք ըստ բովանդակության  /"պօ սուտի"/: 
 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. 1 Կա հայտնի մի պատում եկեղեցու սպասավորի մասին, որը պասի ժամանակ ճղելով հավի բուդերը, իրեն բռնացնողներին ասում է, թե *նայեք ինչ է բերանիցս դուրս գալիս, այլ ոչ թե նրան, թե ինչ է բերանս մտնում* :  :LOL:

----------


## Monk

> Ներկայիս կաթողիկոսի ԱՆՁ-ը իմ համար սրբազան չէ, համենայն դեպս այնքան, որ ես իրավունք չունենամ քննադատել, ու խնդրում եմ՝ աշխատեք թեկուզ և որպես համեմատություն, իմ հարազատներին չմեջբերել:


Նախ հստակեցնենք, որ երկրորդ դեմքով խոսելով կոնկրետ Ձեզ կամ այլ կոնկրետ անձի ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել (ես ինձ նման բան երբեք թույլ չեմ տա), այլ օգտագործել եմ ոճական կիրառություն, որը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, նմանաբանություն է կոչվում: Կներեք, որ թյուրըմբռնումի տեղիք եմ տվել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ԱՆՁ-ի սրբազան լինել կամ չլինելուն, ես դատելու իրավունք չունեմ, Աստված է Դատավորը, Ով էլ պատգամում է. «Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես»: Կա հարցի մեկ այլ կողմը` ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔԸ կամ ԿԱՐԳԱՎԻՃԱԿԸ: Եթե նույնիսկ Կաթողիկոսի անձը սրբազան չլինի, սրբազան է նրա ՕԾՈՒՄԸ, որով  նա կարգվում է Եկեղեցու գլուխ: Ինչպես Եկեղեցին է Քրիստոսի մարմնի խորհրդանիշը, այնպես էլ Հովվապետն է խորհրդանիշը Նրա, Ով այդ մարմնի Գլուխն է, այսինքն` Քրիստոսի: 
Զուտ քննադատության հետ կապված ես վերևում արդեն նշել եմ. 


> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, սար ու ձորի տարբերություն կա առողջ քննադատության և հայհոյանքների, բամբասանքների, պիտակավորումների և նմանատիպ այլ, մեղմ ասած, ցածրարժեք երևույթների միջև:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Նախ հստակեցնենք, որ երկրորդ դեմքով խոսելով կոնկրետ Ձեզ կամ այլ կոնկրետ անձի ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել (ես ինձ նման բան երբեք թույլ չեմ տա), այլ օգտագործել եմ ոճական կիրառություն, որը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, նմանաբանություն է կոչվում: Կներեք, որ թյուրըմբռնումի տեղիք եմ տվել:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԱՆՁ-ի սրբազան լինել կամ չլինելուն, ես դատելու իրավունք չունեմ, Աստված է Դատավորը, Ով էլ պատգամում է. «Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես»: Կա հարցի մեկ այլ կողմը` ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔԸ կամ ԿԱՐԳԱՎԻՃԱԿԸ: Եթե նույնիսկ Կաթողիկոսի անձը սրբազան չլինի, սրբազան է նրա ՕԾՈՒՄԸ, որով  նա կարգվում է Եկեղեցու գլուխ: Ինչպես Եկեղեցին է Քրիստոսի մարմնի խորհրդանիշը, այնպես էլ Հովվապետն է խորհրդանիշը Նրա, Ով այդ մարմնի Գլուխն է, այսինքն` Քրիստոսի: 
> Զուտ քննադատության հետ կապված ես վերևում արդեն նշել եմ.


որն է տրամաբանությունը՞ արդյոք կոնկրետ անձի կարգավիճակը հանդիսանում է արդարացի խոչնդոտ սխալների դեպքում անձին չքննադատելու համար՞, վերջերս Կաթողիկոսին շատ են քննադատում, հետաքրքիրն այն է որ բոլոր քննադատությունների մեջ քննադատվում է նրա անձը որպես Օծմանը անհամապատասխան անձ, ոչ մի խոսք չկա Եկեղեցու մասին, Եկեղեցուն ոչ ոք չի քննադատում, ու իրավունք էլ չունի: Քննադատություններին ի պատասխան բոլոր հոդվածներում կամ հարցազրույցներում ըստ էության ոչ թե պատասխաններ է հնչեցվում, այլ շեշտվում է մի հիմնական սխալ մոտեցում, որ քննադատելով Կաթողիկոսին դուք դեմ եք գնում Եկեղեցուն, նա ով բառ իսկ կասի Կաթողիկոսի մասին, նա անարգում է մեր եկեղեցին, ՍԱ ԱԽԱԼ Է, ՍԱ ԷԺԱՆԱԳԻՆ ՏՐՅՈՒԿ Է, բայց հասկանալի, քանի որ ԿԱթողիկոսի անձի մասին հնչեցված քննադատություննորը այնքան անհերքելի են որ հնարավոր չէ դրանց ուղղակի պատասխանել, ուրեմն ընտրվել է հնարավորինս "արդյունավետ" տարբերակը, նա ով կասի Կաթողիկոսի հասցեին որովե քննադատական բառ, նա հայ չէ, քրիստոնեա չէ, ու նման անհեթեթություններ: Բայց չէ որ դրանով իսկ ավելի ծիծաղելի վիչակի մեջ են իրենց դնում նման մարդիկ,

----------


## Մտահոգ

ահավասիկ մի նոր զորակցման կոչ Հայ Եկեղեցուն " Վերջին ժամանակաշրջանում հաճախ են հանդիպում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հասցեին ուղղված մեղադրանքներ ու վարկաբեկող հայտարարություններ: Դրանք անշուշտ մտահոգում են մեր երիտասարդությանը, և մենք մեր անունից ներողամտություն ենք հայցում այդ ամենի համար: Մենք անկեղծորեն հավատում ենք մեր անկախ պետության զարգացմանն ու Եկեղեցուն և մեր պատրաստակամությունն ենք հայտնում զորավիգ լինել մեր հավատքի ու երկրի ամրապնդման գործընթացին:" սա ուսխորհուրդների նախագահների կոչն է, միթե սա ծիծաղելի չէ, ՈՎ Է ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՆ վարկաբեկել, ցույց տվեք ինձ մի հոդված որտեղ Եկեղեցուն վարկաբեկում են, չէ որ սա էժանագին փիառ է, մեր Եկեղեցին կարիք չունի նման զորակցության, Կաթողիկոսը ունի, ուրեմն բարի եղեք շեշտելու որ դուք զորակցում եք Կաթողիկոսին, այլ ոչ թե Եկեղեցուն, դրանք ՆՈՒՅՆԸ չեն, Աստծո սիրուն մի աղավաղեք Եկեղեցի հասկացողությունը մեր մեջ: նայեք թե ինչ է գրված "Մենք անկեղծորեն հավատում ենք մեր Եկեղեցուն" միթե չկար գրագետ մեկը այս կոչը գրողների մեջ, որ ասեր՝ հարգելիներս ախր հավատում են Աստծուն, ոչ Եկեղեցուն, Եկեղեցին դա ես եմ, դու ես, ու հավատացյալների բազմությունն է, դրանց մեջ են նաեվ ապօրինի ցույցին մասնակցողները, նույն Կաթողիկոսին քննադատողները, ախր ինչքան կարելի է լինել դիլետանտ, գոնե հայոց լեզվին խզճացեք կամ իմացեք Եկեղեցուն զորակցելոից առաջ, ՈՉ« ՈՉ ՈՉ դուք զորակցում եք Կաթողիկոսին, սա ձեր իրավունքն է, բայց հեռու տարեք ձեր կարիերիստ ձեռքերը իմ ՍՈՒՐԲ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՑ, իմ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ձեր զորակցության կարիքը չունի, ցավոք ԻՄ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ Հովվապետը ունի ձեր զորակցության կարիքը

----------


## Kuk

Եկեղեցին դա Աստծո տունն է, իսկ կաթողիկոսը՝ այդ տան բնակիչ: Եվ եթե որևէ շինության բնակիչ սխալ է գործում, դա ամենևին նախադրյալ չի՝ տվյալ շինությունը վարկաբեկելու համար: Պետք չէ «քանդել» տունը՝ այդ տան բնակչի կատարած սխալի համար, առավել ևս, երբ նա ժամանակավոր բնակիչ է: չէ՞ որ բոլորս էլ մահկանացու ենք:

----------


## Monk

> որն է տրամաբանությունը՞ արդյոք կոնկրետ անձի կարգավիճակը հանդիսանում է արդարացի խոչնդոտ սխալների դեպքում անձին չքննադատելու համար՞, վերջերս Կաթողիկոսին շատ են քննադատում, հետաքրքիրն այն է որ բոլոր քննադատությունների մեջ քննադատվում է նրա անձը որպես Օծմանը անհամապատասխան անձ, ոչ մի խոսք չկա Եկեղեցու մասին, Եկեղեցուն ոչ ոք չի քննադատում, ու իրավունք էլ չունի: Քննադատություններին ի պատասխան բոլոր հոդվածներում կամ հարցազրույցներում ըստ էության ոչ թե պատասխաններ է հնչեցվում, այլ շեշտվում է մի հիմնական սխալ մոտեցում, որ քննադատելով Կաթողիկոսին դուք դեմ եք գնում Եկեղեցուն, նա ով բառ իսկ կասի Կաթողիկոսի մասին, նա անարգում է մեր եկեղեցին, ՍԱ ԱԽԱԼ Է, ՍԱ ԷԺԱՆԱԳԻՆ ՏՐՅՈՒԿ Է, բայց հասկանալի, քանի որ ԿԱթողիկոսի անձի մասին հնչեցված քննադատություննորը այնքան անհերքելի են որ հնարավոր չէ դրանց ուղղակի պատասխանել, ուրեմն ընտրվել է հնարավորինս "արդյունավետ" տարբերակը, նա ով կասի Կաթողիկոսի հասցեին որովե քննադատական բառ, նա հայ չէ, քրիստոնեա չէ, ու նման անհեթեթություններ: Բայց չէ որ դրանով իսկ ավելի ծիծաղելի վիչակի մեջ են իրենց դնում նման մարդիկ,


Հարգելի mtahog, անկեղծորեն ուրախ եմ, որ Դուք Հայ Եկեղեցու զավակ եք և ուրախ եմ Ձեր նախանձախնդրության համար: Եթե դեմ չեք, ես կպատասխանեմ Սուրբ Գրքի միջոցով. «Պօղոսը հայեացքն ուղղելով ատեանին` ասաց. «Եղբայրնե’ր, ես ամենայն ուղղամտութեամբ եմ կեանք վարել Աստծու առաջ մինչև այսօր»:  Անանիա քահանայապետը հրամայեց սպասաւորներին, որ խփեն նրա բերանին:  Այն ժամանակ Պօղոսը նրան ասաց. «Աստուած է քեզ խփելու, սպիտակեցրա’ծ պատ. և դու նստում ես, որ օրէնքի համաձայն ինձ դատես, մինչդեռ հրամայում ես, որ օրէնքից դուրս ինձ հարուածեն»:  Շուրջը կանգնողներն ասացին. «Աստծու քահանայապետին ես հայհոյում?»:  Եւ Պօղոսն ասաց. «Չգիտէի, եղբայրնե’ր, որ քահանայապետ է, քանի որ գրուած է` քո ժողովրդի իշխանին չպիտի հայհոյես» (Գործք 23.1-5): Եթե Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու մեծագույն սրբերից ու առանցքային դեմքերից մեկը, որպիսին է Պողոս առաքյալը, զգուշանում է թեկուզ արդարացի կերպով խիստ խոսք ասել Հին Ուխտի քահանայապետի հասցեին, արդյոք մենք` Հայաստանյայց Եկեղեցու հետևորդներս պիտի հայհոյենք մեր Եկեղեցու քահանայապետին? Ես որևէ «էժանագին տրյուկի» չեմ դիմել երբեք և չեմ էլ դիմի, ուղղակի անկեղծ հարց եմ տալիս Ձեզ` իբրև երկուսիս ընդհանուր Եկեղեցու հավասար զավակի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Շուրջը կանգնողներն ասացին. «Աստծու քահանայապետին ես հայհոյում?»:  Եւ Պօղոսն ասաց. «Չգիտէի, եղբայրնե’ր, որ քահանայապետ է, քանի որ գրուած է` քո ժողովրդի իշխանին չպիտի հայհոյես» (Գործք 23.1-5):


հարգելի սարկավագ, խոսքս հայհոյանքների մասին չէ, քանի որ ոչ միայն Կաթողիկոսին հայհոյողներն են սխալ, այլ ընդհանրապես ՉՊԵՏՔ Է հայհոյել որեվէ մեկին, ինձ համար օրինակ տարբերություն չկա ում են հայհոյում Կաթողիկոսին թե սովորական մարդուն, դա միանշանակ ՍԽԱԼ Է: բայց եկեք տարբերակենք հայհոյանքը քննադատությունից, օրինակ երբ փողոցում կանգնած պոռնիկին ասում են  -պոռնիկ, արածդ սխալ է- սա հայհոյանք է թե քննադատություն՞, երբ Կաթողիկոսին հրապարակավ հավատացեալները կոչ են անում նկատողություն տալ մի ոմն քահանայի, այո ոմն ամբարիշտ քահանայի որը իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում մարտի 1-ի զոհերին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր", ինչ է սա հայհոյանք թե քննադատություն, ինչպես կարող է օծում ունեցող անձը զոհերին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր", լավ ասենք թե նրանք անմեղ զոհեր չեն, շատ մեղավոր են, միթե կարելի է Հայ Եկեղեցու քահանային նման կերպ արտահայտվել մեղավոր հավատացեալների մասին, ու սա կատարվում է Կաթողիկոսի լուռ համաձայնությամբ, այլապես այդ քահանան կպատժվեր, երբ անկեղծ զարմացած հավատացեալները հարց են ուղղում առ այն թե ինչպես եղավ որ Վեհափառի երկար տարիներ ընդամենը աբեղա եղած եղբայրը շատ կարճ ժամանակում դարձավ եպիսկոպոս ու ամենամեծ թեմերից մեկի առաջնորդը, իսկ նորաօծ քրոջ տղան Սեվանի վարժարանի տեսուչը, սրանք հայհոյանքներ են թե քննադատություն՞, երբ հարց է ուղղվում Վեհափառին առ այն թե որտեղ էր մինչեվ մարտի 1-ը, ինչու չեր գալիս ու հորդորում "մոլորյալ"  հոտին ճիշտ ուղղու վրա կանգնելու համար, դա հայհոյանք է թե քննադատություն՞, քանիսն են օծյալներիցդ գնացել ու մտել ժողովրդի մեջ, հորդորել նրանց, միայն չասես որ մամլո հաղորդագրություն եք հրապարակել, Եղիշեն, Խրիմյան Հայրիկը մամլո հաղորդագրություններ չեին հրապարակում, այլ գնում ու կանգնում էին ժողովրդի մեջ, ի վերջո արդեն 10 տարի տեվող անարդարությունների ժամանակ , մի օր կանգնել եք հավատացեալների կողքին՞, մի օր բռնել եք ամբարիշտ ձեռքը՞, մի օր արդարության կարոտներին սփոփել եք՞, փարիսեության ժամանակները ցավոք վերադարձել են, երբ Մատաղիսի գործով անմեղների էին դատում, ԴՈՒՔ Պիղատոսի պես լվացել էիք ձեր ձեռքերը, ասելով թե դա ձեր խնդիրը չէ, դուք դատարան չեք, իսկ մեկը ձեզանից գնաց արդյոք այդ մեղադրյալների մոտ, սփոփելու նրանց, եթե մարդասպան էին, նրանց դարձի կոչելու, չէ որ հոգիներ էին կորչում այնտեղ, չէ որ հենց սա է ձեր առաքելությունը ու կոչումը, կրկնում ու կրկնում եք թե չեք խառնվում քաղաքականությանը, երբ հայտնի սրբազաններից մեկը ՍՍ-ի հետ քարոզչություն եր անում, դա ինչ էր՞ երեվի ընկերական զբոսանք, հասկանում եմ ձեր մոտ էլ կա "համազգեստի պատիվ" կոչվածը, բայց մի պահ բացեք ձեր աչքերը, դուրս եկեք եկեղեցիներից դեպի մարդիկ, կյանքի կոչեք ձեր ՍԵՐՏԱԾ կենաց խոսքերից գոնե մի փոքր մասը, այլապես Կյանքի Խոսքը մնալու է որպես ՍԵՐՏԱԾ դաս, կամ անգիր արած պատմվածք ձեր համար:

----------


## Քամի

Ամենայն Հայոց Վեհափառ Հայրապետ 
Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ. Սրբազնագույն կաթողիկոսին 
Վեհափառ հայր, ես` հայոց եկեղեցու զավակս, իմ խորագույն զայրույթը եւ դժգոհությունն եմ հայտնում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից ապրիլի 6-ին մարտի 1-ի զոհերի քառասնօրյակի հոգեհանգստյան պատարագ մատուցելու համար: Իբրեւ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետեւորդ, ինձ հայտնի է, որ քառասուն օր հոգին շրջում է երկրի վրա եւ քառասուն օրը լրանալուց հետո նոր երկինք է վերանում: Սրան հավատում ենք առաջին օրինակը ունենալով մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի համբարձումը: Սակայն մեր եկեղեցին, ծառայելով նեղ խմբային շահերի, անմեղ նահատակների քառասունքը կատարեց շուտ` անտեսելով աստվածային ճշմարտությունը: 
Վեհափառ հայր, ուզում եմ հարց ուղղել Ձեզ, Դո՛ւք Ձեզ համարում եք Աստծո սպասավո՞րը, թե՞ իշխող վարչախմբի հլու-հնազանդ ծառան: Իրականում հոգեւոր հովիվ եք, սակայն Տեր չեք այս հոտին, եւ Դուք ինքներդ եք խախտում Աստվածայինը: Աստված կամեցավ, որ իր որդին խաչվելուց, թաղվելուց եւ երրորդ օրը հարություն առնելուց հետո քառասուն օր երեւա աշակերտներին: Դրանից հետո նոր միայն համբարձվեց եւ նստեց հոր աջում: Այս կանոնով էլ շարժվում է հայ ազգը: Սակայն դուք հոգեւոր կանոններից շեղվել եք` ընդունելով ամբողջ Քրիստոնեա հայության համար անընդունելի որոշում` հարուցելով մեր արդարացի դժգոհությունը: Վեհափառ հայր, ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, խորին հարգանք ունեմ հայոց կաթողիկոսության հանդեպ: Սակայն այն մարդը, որ կաթողիկոս է օծված, միայն վեղար կրող է, իր գործունեությամբ ավելի մոտ է աշխարհիկ կյանքով ապրող մի պարզունակ քծնողի, որ ցանկացած պահի պատրաստ է հոգեւոր օրենքները շրջանցել` միայն թե շրջապատից ետ չմնա: 
Քրիստոնեա հայությանը կթվար, որ Դուք ապրիլի 9-ին մայր տաճարում հոգեւոր դասի եւ ժողովրդի ներկայությամբ պետք է խնկարկեիք եւ աղոթք առաքեիք առ Աստված... 
Եթե քաղաքական վերնախավը գեթ մեկ անգամ ձեզանից լսեր, որ Դուք մտահոգ եք ժողովրդի համար, մտահոգ եք այն ամենով, ինչ կատարվում է Հայաստանում, ավելի զգաստ կլիներ: Սակայն Դուք թիկունք եք դարձրել ժողովրդին, հանուն իշխանական վերնախավի հետ մերձեցման ու սիրախաղի եւ էլի չգիտեմ հանուն ինչերի, որ միայն սրտերը քննողին է հայտնի: Այսպիսի պահերի համար է Զաքարիայի մարգարեությունը. 
«Վա՛յ քեզ, ով անարժան հովիվ, որ աչքաթող ես անում քո հոտը... 
Թող սուրը կտրի նրա բազուկը, 
Թող հանի նրա աջ աչքը: 
Թող անպատճառ չորանայ նրա բազուկը, 
Թող անպայման կուրանայ նրա աջ աչքը»(11:17) 
Մենք` Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու զավակներս, երկնքում ունենալով հաղթանակած սրբերի այդչափ բազմություն, կխնդրենք նրանց սուրբ բարեխոսությունները Քրիստոս Աստծո մոտ, որպեսզի այս չար ու խաբուսիկ ժամանակներում Քրիստոս Աստված լինի Տեր Քրիստոնեա հայությանը եւ մի բարի հովիվ ուղարկի, որ հովվի այս հոտը: 
Այս օրերի եւ այս անձանց մասին է ասված Տիմոթէոսի բ թղթում (3:1-5) 
«Չար ժամանակներ պիտի գան, քանի որ մարդիկ պետք է լինեն անձնասեր, փողասեր, անբարտավան, անսուրբ, ավել հեշտասեր, քան աստվածասեր, որոնք աստվածապաշտության կերպարանք ունեն, բայց նրա զորությունը ուրացել են»: 
Ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ իմ այս բաց նամակը կսթափեցնի մեր ոչ այնքան սթափ գործող կաթողիկոսին իր հետագա գործունեությունում: Այլապես հետագա տարիների ո՛չ զղջումը, ո՛չ ինքնաձաղկումը, ո՛չ էլ ապաշխարողի քուրձը չեն կարող փրկել ժողովրդին անտեսող կաթողիկոսին: 
*Այո՛, ժողովուրդը չի ներում դավաճանին ո՛չ հիմա, ո՛չ հազար դար հետո:*

----------


## Monk

> Monk-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
>  Շուրջը կանգնողներն ասացին. «Աստծու քահանայապետին ես հայհոյում?»:  Եւ Պօղոսն ասաց. «Չգիտէի, եղբայրնե’ր, որ քահանայապետ է, քանի որ գրուած է` քո ժողովրդի իշխանին չպիտի հայհոյես» (Գործք 23.1-5):
> 
> 
> հարգելի սարկավագ, խոսքս հայհոյանքների մասին չէ, քանի որ ոչ միայն Կաթողիկոսին հայհոյողներն են սխալ, այլ ընդհանրապես ՉՊԵՏՔ Է հայհոյել որեվէ մեկին, ինձ համար օրինակ տարբերություն չկա ում են հայհոյում Կաթողիկոսին թե սովորական մարդուն, դա միանշանակ ՍԽԱԼ Է: բայց եկեք տարբերակենք հայհոյանքը քննադատությունից, օրինակ երբ փողոցում կանգնած պոռնիկին ասում են  -պոռնիկ, արածդ սխալ է- սա հայհոյանք է թե քննադատություն՞, երբ Կաթողիկոսին հրապարակավ հավատացեալները կոչ են անում նկատողություն տալ մի ոմն քահանայի, այո ոմն ամբարիշտ քահանայի որը իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում մարտի 1-ի զոհերին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր", ինչ է սա հայհոյանք թե քննադատություն, ինչպես կարող է օծում ունեցող անձը զոհերին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր", լավ ասենք թե նրանք անմեղ զոհեր չեն, շատ մեղավոր են, միթե կարելի է Հայ Եկեղեցու քահանային նման կերպ արտահայտվել մեղավոր հավատացեալների մասին, ու սա կատարվում է Կաթողիկոսի լուռ համաձայնությամբ, այլապես այդ քահանան կպատժվեր, երբ անկեղծ զարմացած հավատացեալները հարց են ուղղում առ այն թե ինչպես եղավ որ Վեհափառի երկար տարիներ ընդամենը աբեղա եղած եղբայրը շատ կարճ ժամանակում դարձավ եպիսկոպոս ու ամենամեծ թեմերից մեկի առաջնորդը, իսկ նորաօծ քրոջ տղան Սեվանի վարժարանի տեսուչը, սրանք հայհոյանքներ են թե քննադատություն՞, երբ հարց է ուղղվում Վեհափառին առ այն թե որտեղ էր մինչեվ մարտի 1-ը, ինչու չեր գալիս ու հորդորում "մոլորյալ"  հոտին ճիշտ ուղղու վրա կանգնելու համար, դա հայհոյանք է թե քննադատություն՞, քանիսն են օծյալներիցդ գնացել ու մտել ժողովրդի մեջ, հորդորել նրանց, միայն չասես որ մամլո հաղորդագրություն եք հրապարակել, Եղիշեն, Խրիմյան Հայրիկը մամլո հաղորդագրություններ չեին հրապարակում, այլ գնում ու կանգնում էին ժողովրդի մեջ, ի վերջո արդեն 10 տարի տեվող անարդարությունների ժամանակ , մի օր կանգնել եք հավատացեալների կողքին՞, մի օր բռնել եք ամբարիշտ ձեռքը՞, մի օր արդարության կարոտներին սփոփել եք՞, փարիսեության ժամանակները ցավոք վերադարձել են, երբ Մատաղիսի գործով անմեղների էին դատում, ԴՈՒՔ Պիղատոսի պես լվացել էիք ձեր ձեռքերը, ասելով թե դա ձեր խնդիրը չէ, դուք դատարան չեք, իսկ մեկը ձեզանից գնաց արդյոք այդ մեղադրյալների մոտ, սփոփելու նրանց, եթե մարդասպան էին, նրանց դարձի կոչելու, չէ որ հոգիներ էին կորչում այնտեղ, չէ որ հենց սա է ձեր առաքելությունը ու կոչումը, կրկնում ու կրկնում եք թե չեք խառնվում քաղաքականությանը, երբ հայտնի սրբազաններից մեկը ՍՍ-ի հետ քարոզչություն եր անում, դա ինչ էր՞ երեվի ընկերական զբոսանք, հասկանում եմ ձեր մոտ էլ կա "համազգեստի պատիվ" կոչվածը, բայց մի պահ բացեք ձեր աչքերը, դուրս եկեք եկեղեցիներից դեպի մարդիկ, կյանքի կոչեք ձեր ՍԵՐՏԱԾ կենաց խոսքերից գոնե մի փոքր մասը, այլապես Կյանքի Խոսքը մնալու է որպես ՍԵՐՏԱԾ դաս, կամ անգիր արած պատմվածք ձեր համար:


Իսկ ես խոսում եմ հենց հայհոյանքների մասին, որոնք քննադատության անվան տակ շաղ են տրվում չորս կողմ: Այդ «քննադատություններն» այն աստիճանի են հասնում, որ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր թերթի խմբագիր Արամ Աբրահամյանը, ում դժվար է մեղադրել Վեհափառի նկատմամբ տածած հիացական զգացումների մեջ, ստիպված է լինում իր թերթի խմբագրականում չափավորության կոչել չափն անցած քննադատներին` նույնիսկ նշելով, որ չի կարող իր թերթի էջերում հրապարակել «քննադատական» այդ արտահայտությունները: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր առաջ քաշած հարցերին. այնքանով, ինչքանով որ դրանք կարող են վերաբերել կոնկրետ ինձ, թե ես ինչ եմ արել կամ ինչ չեմ արել, ինչքանով եմ ես փարիսեցի կամ պիղատոս, ինչքանով եմ բացում աչքերս և դուրս գալիս Եկեղեցուց, ինչքանով է Աստծո Խոսքն ինձ համար սերտած դաս կամ կյանքի ուղենիշ և այլն, ես որևէ պատասխան չեմ ցանկանում տալ, ուղղակի ինձ համար անընդունելի է ինքնարդարացման փորձեր կատարելը: Ես շատ ավելի վատ սպասավոր եմ Աստծո, քան Դուք կարող եք մեղադրել ինձ. ասում եմ անկեղծ ու առանց սեթևեթանքների: Կխնդրեի նաև Ձեր աղոթքը մեղավորիս համար, որ Տերն ուժ տա` գոնե մի փոքր արժանի լինելու այն առաքելությանը, որին համարձակվել եմ լծվել:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Իսկ ես խոսում եմ հենց հայհոյանքների մասին, որոնք քննադատության անվան տակ շաղ են տրվում չորս կողմ: Այդ «քննադատություններն» այն աստիճանի են հասնում, որ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր թերթի խմբագիր Արամ Աբրահամյանը, ում դժվար է մեղադրել Վեհափառի նկատմամբ տածած հիացական զգացումների մեջ, ստիպված է լինում իր թերթի խմբագրականում չափավորության կոչել չափն անցած քննադատներին` նույնիսկ նշելով, որ չի կարող իր թերթի էջերում հրապարակել «քննադատական» այդ արտահայտությունները: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր առաջ քաշած հարցերին. այնքանով, ինչքանով որ դրանք կարող են վերաբերել կոնկրետ ինձ, թե ես ինչ եմ արել կամ ինչ չեմ արել, ինչքանով եմ ես փարիսեցի կամ պիղատոս, ինչքանով եմ բացում աչքերս և դուրս գալիս Եկեղեցուց, ինչքանով է Աստծո Խոսքն ինձ համար սերտած դաս կամ կյանքի ուղենիշ և այլն, ես որևէ պատասխան չեմ ցանկանում տալ, ուղղակի ինձ համար անընդունելի է ինքնարդարացման փորձեր կատարելը: Ես շատ ավելի վատ սպասավոր եմ Աստծո, քան Դուք կարող եք մեղադրել ինձ. ասում եմ անկեղծ ու առանց սեթևեթանքների: Կխնդրեի նաև Ձեր աղոթքը մեղավորիս համար, որ Տերն ուժ տա` գոնե մի փոքր արժանի լինելու այն առաքելությանը, որին համարձակվել եմ լծվել:


բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, ցավալիորեն ապացուցվում է որ եկեղեցականների մոտ նույնպես կա "ՀԱՄԱԶԳԵՍՏԻ ՊԱՏԻՎ" կոչվածը, ասեմ ինչու, դուք ասեցիք որ հայհոյում են, ես մի քանի հարցեր տվեցի կոնկրետ մեր հոգեվորականների արարքների մասին, որին դուք չպատասխանեցիք, հասկանում եմ որ չհերքելով դրանք դուք լուռ համաձայնվում եք դրանց հետ, սակայն համազգեստի պատիվ կոչվածը ձեզ թույլ չտվեց ասելու որ՝ այո կան այսպիսի երեվույթներ եվ դրանք դատապարտելի են, գիտես ինչու չասեցիր՞ քանի որ հաջորդ օրն իսկ Վեհարանում կարժանանայիր հրապարակային պարսավանքի, հենց սա է որ ցավ է պատճառում մեզ որպես հասարակ հավատացյալներ, հենց սրա համար եմ ես պայքարում, որ դու, ես ու մեր պես 100 հազարավորներ կարողանան բարձրաձայնել իրենց կարծիքը ու հաշտ լինելով իրենց խղճի հետ հանգիստ քնել գիշերները: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ քո անձին, հուսով եմ որ ասելիքի բացակայությունն է քեզ ստիպել վերագրել գրածներս քո անձին, ու պատասխանել միայն քո անձի մասով, այլապես անհնար է ինձ համար ըմբռնել թե ինչպես կարող է խոսքս վերաբերվել քեզ, երբ մենք խոսում ենք երեվույթի մասին, այն երեվույթի որը ցավալիորեն կա ու ահագնանում է մեր հոգեվորականների մեջ: Նորից ավելացնեմ միթե հացադուլ անող "մոլորյալներ"-ը ձեր հավատավոր հոտից չեն՞, միթե ձեր կոչումն ու առաքելությունը չէ այցելել դանդաղ մահացող հացադուլավորին, չէ որ  հացադուլավորը ընտրել է դանդաղ ինքնասպանությունը, զուտ քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից  դա մեղք է, ուրեմն այցելեք մեղավորներին, հորդորեք, սփոփեք նրանց, հետ պահեք ինքնասպանությունից, եթե չեք կարող հագեցնել նրանց արդարության քաղցը, գոնե այցելեք նրանց ու աղոթեք նրանց համար, ձեր ներկայությամբ կյանքի կոչեք հուսահատվածներին, չէ որ նրանց վերջին հույսը ինքնասպանության միջոցով իրենց ձայնը լսելի դարձնելն է: Գիտեմ չեք այցելել ու չէք էլ այցելելու, քանի որ չունեք հրաման այցելելու, ցավով եմ նշում որ ձեր հրամանը այլ է, շատ երկրային, նրանցից մեկը նաեվ այս ու նմանատիպ ֆորումներում պաշտպանելը Վեհափառին տեղի-անտեղի: Կներես եթե սխալվում եմ, բայց ձեր ամբողջ գրառումները ինձ վրա թողնում են այդպիսի տպավորություն, հակառակ դեպքում կբանավիճեիք ու կասեիք որ ԱՅՈ կան այս ՀՈՌԻ երեվույթները, ու բոլորս միասին պիտի պայքարենք դրանց դեմ, ամեն մեկս մեր ուժերի ներածին չափով, Աստված օրհնի ձեզ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ում ինչ ուզում եք ասեք /ես էլ կասեմ/, բայց Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանը ապացուցել է, որ մեր հոգևորականության մեջ կան ՄԵԾ մարդիկ, իրոք ՍՈՒՐԲ մարդիկ, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց մեր Տեր Հայրն է: mtahog-ի հետ համաձայն եմ այն առումով, որ հոգևորականներն էլ զրկված են ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքից, եթե նման իրավունք ունենային, չեմ կարծում, որ մեր կաթողիկոսը այսքան երկար կմնար կաթողիկոսական աթոռին:

----------


## Norton

> Ում ինչ ուզում եք ասեք /ես էլ կասեմ/, բայց Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանը ապացուցել է, որ մեր հոգևորականության մեջ կան ՄԵԾ մարդիկ, իրոք ՍՈՒՐԲ մարդիկ, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց մեր Տեր Հայրն է: mtahog-ի հետ համաձայն եմ այն առումով, որ հոգևորականներն էլ զրկված են ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքից, եթե նման իրավունք ունենային, չեմ կարծում, որ մեր կաթողիկոսը այսքան երկար կմնար կաթողիկոսական աթոռին:


Աստղ ջան համաձայն եմ,որ կաթողիկոսը վատ քայ: է կատարել,ընդհանրապես եկեղեցին պետք է ապաքաղաքական կառույց լինի,բայց կարծեմ կաթողիկոսը ընտրվում է ցմահ,անկախ իր արտահայտած հայացքներից,նրան հնարավոր չէ հեռացնել պաշտոնից…

----------


## Kuk

> Աստղ ջան համաձայն եմ,որ կաթողիկոսը վատ քայ: է կատարել,ընդհանրապես եկեղեցին պետք է ապաքաղաքական կառույց լինի,բայց կարծեմ կաթողիկոսը ընտրվում է ցմահ,անկախ իր արտահայտած հայացքներից,նրան հնարավոր չէ հեռացնել պաշտոնից…


Եթե հանգուցյալների հոգիներին 3 օր շուտ ճանապարհում ա, որ չխանգարեն «նախագահի» երդման արարողությանը՞ :Think: 
Ի՞նչ պատասխան ա նախատեսել էս արարքի համար: Կարծում եմ՝ մոտավորապես հետևյալը. «Աստված սխալ ա հաշվել՝ 37 օրն էլ ա բավական հանգուցյալի հոգու համար, որ մնա երկրի վրա»: Հա՞, սե՞նց :Think: 
Չնայած փաստ ա, որ ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չի նախատեսել, ուղակի ժողովրդին փորձեց հիմարի տեղ դնել :Angry2: 
Հիմա ի՞նչ, պետքա էս ամեն ինչի դեմ աչքներս փակե՞նք :Angry2: 
Երևի էս վիճակնա հա՞ «ընգել ենք, պետքա քաշենք»:

----------


## Zangezur

> ....,բայց կարծեմ կաթողիկոսը ընտրվում է ցմահ,անկախ իր արտահայտած հայացքներից,նրան հնարավոր չէ հեռացնել պաշտոնից…


Եթե հնարավոր չի, ինքը կարա հեռանա իրա կամքով, գոնե մի լավ բան կանի

----------


## Norton

> Եթե հանգուցյալների հոգիներին 3 օր շուտ ճանապարհում ա, որ չխանգարեն «նախագահի» երդման արարողությանը՞
> Ի՞նչ պատասխան ա նախատեսել էս արարքի համար: Կարծում եմ՝ մոտավորապես հետևյալը. «Աստված սխալ ա հաշվել՝ 37 օրն էլ ա բավական հանգուցյալի հոգու համար, որ մնա երկրի վրա»: Հա՞, սե՞նց
> Չնայած փաստ ա, որ ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չի նախատեսել, ուղակի ժողովրդին փորձեց հիմարի տեղ դնել
> Հիմա ի՞նչ, պետքա էս ամեն ինչի դեմ աչքներս փակե՞նք
> Երևի էս վիճակնա հա՞ «ընգել ենք, պետքա քաշենք»:


Էս չոմ ասում ճիշտա արել,բայց պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք հայտնի չի,որ կաթողիկոսին հեռացնեն, դա կարող ա լինի նախադեպ,չնայած կասկածում եմ:Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք,ինչ արած,իսկ էն,որ ինքը ժողովրդի հարգանքն չի վայելում,արդեն մեծ հարվածա,ցավում եմ մենակ,որ դրանով հարվածա հասցվու Հայկական եկեղեցու հեղինակությանը ու հեշտացնում աղանդավորական շարժումների գործունեությունը…

----------


## Լեռնցի

Որ ասում եք 3 օր շուտ քառասունքն են կատարել...էդ տվյալները հաստատ է? Նկատի ունեմ հաստատ քառասունքն է եղել... հնարավոր է այլ արարողություն է... բազմաթիվ ծեսեր ու ձևեր կան:

----------


## Monk

> բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, ցավալիորեն ապացուցվում է որ եկեղեցականների մոտ նույնպես կա "ՀԱՄԱԶԳԵՍՏԻ ՊԱՏԻՎ" կոչվածը, ասեմ ինչու, դուք ասեցիք որ հայհոյում են, ես մի քանի հարցեր տվեցի կոնկրետ մեր հոգեվորականների արարքների մասին, որին դուք չպատասխանեցիք, հասկանում եմ որ չհերքելով դրանք դուք լուռ համաձայնվում եք դրանց հետ, սակայն համազգեստի պատիվ կոչվածը ձեզ թույլ չտվեց ասելու որ՝ այո կան այսպիսի երեվույթներ եվ դրանք դատապարտելի են, գիտես ինչու չասեցիր՞ քանի որ հաջորդ օրն իսկ Վեհարանում կարժանանայիր հրապարակային պարսավանքի, հենց սա է որ ցավ է պատճառում մեզ որպես հասարակ հավատացյալներ, հենց սրա համար եմ ես պայքարում, որ դու, ես ու մեր պես 100 հազարավորներ կարողանան բարձրաձայնել իրենց կարծիքը ու հաշտ լինելով իրենց խղճի հետ հանգիստ քնել գիշերները: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ քո անձին, հուսով եմ որ ասելիքի բացակայությունն է քեզ ստիպել վերագրել գրածներս քո անձին, ու պատասխանել միայն քո անձի մասով, այլապես անհնար է ինձ համար ըմբռնել թե ինչպես կարող է խոսքս վերաբերվել քեզ, երբ մենք խոսում ենք երեվույթի մասին, այն երեվույթի որը ցավալիորեն կա ու ահագնանում է մեր հոգեվորականների մեջ: Նորից ավելացնեմ միթե հացադուլ անող "մոլորյալներ"-ը ձեր հավատավոր հոտից չեն՞, միթե ձեր կոչումն ու առաքելությունը չէ այցելել դանդաղ մահացող հացադուլավորին, չէ որ  հացադուլավորը ընտրել է դանդաղ ինքնասպանությունը, զուտ քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից  դա մեղք է, ուրեմն այցելեք մեղավորներին, հորդորեք, սփոփեք նրանց, հետ պահեք ինքնասպանությունից, եթե չեք կարող հագեցնել նրանց արդարության քաղցը, գոնե այցելեք նրանց ու աղոթեք նրանց համար, ձեր ներկայությամբ կյանքի կոչեք հուսահատվածներին, չէ որ նրանց վերջին հույսը ինքնասպանության միջոցով իրենց ձայնը լսելի դարձնելն է: Գիտեմ չեք այցելել ու չէք էլ այցելելու, քանի որ չունեք հրաման այցելելու, ցավով եմ նշում որ ձեր հրամանը այլ է, շատ երկրային, նրանցից մեկը նաեվ այս ու նմանատիպ ֆորումներում պաշտպանելը Վեհափառին տեղի-անտեղի: Կներես եթե սխալվում եմ, բայց ձեր ամբողջ գրառումները ինձ վրա թողնում են այդպիսի տպավորություն, հակառակ դեպքում կբանավիճեիք ու կասեիք որ ԱՅՈ կան այս ՀՈՌԻ երեվույթները, ու բոլորս միասին պիտի պայքարենք դրանց դեմ, ամեն մեկս մեր ուժերի ներածին չափով, Աստված օրհնի ձեզ


Հարգարժան Մտահոգ, կան բազմաթիվ հոռի երևույթներ, որոնց մասին միայն ֆորումներում խոսելով չէ, որ պիտի պայքարել, այլ առաջին հերթին սկսել սեփական անձն այդ հոռի երևուիյթներից մաքրել կամ գոնե ձգտել` հուսալով, որ Աստված զորավիգ կկանգնի տկար բնությամբ, սակայն այդ տկարություններում առ Աստված հուսացող և Նրա սրբարար զորությամբ գեթ մի փոքր մաքրվելու ձգտող էակներիս: Եկեղեցին աստվածային կառույց է, սակայն աստվածային գործոնից զատ մեծ տեղ ունի մարդկային գործոնը, ինչն իր հետ բերում է մեծ թերացումներ ու բացեր, խախտում աստվածայինով հաստատված ներդաշնակությունը: Ես երբեք էլ նպատակ չունեմ ոչ կոծկել հոռի երևույթները, ոչ էլ արդարացնող պատրվակներ փնտրել: Ես ընդունում եմ միայն, որ այդ հոռի երևույթների դեմ պայքարը պիտի սկսել սեփական անձից, և ոչ թե կանգնել ու սրան-նրան դատափիտել: Ասվում է չէ?. «Ձեզնից ով անմեղ է, թող նա առաջին քարը նետի»: Իսկ ով է մեզնից անմեղը? Ես որ հաստատ ոչ: Իսկ Դուք` չգիտեմ: Սակայն եթե  կարողացել եք այդ հոռի երևույթները Ձեզ մեջ հաղթահարել, ինչու Դուք և Ձեզ պես մտահոգված այլ անձիք չեք գալիս ու ստանձնում այն օրինակը, որ կուզենայիք տեսնել: Այն ժամանակ գուցե ինձ պես տկարները դուրս կմնան և կմաքրվի այն անդաստանը, ու ի սկզբանէ մաքրություն պիտի լինի: Ես միայն երջանիկ կլինեի դրանով: Ես միայնգամայն լուրջ եմ ասում, առանց որևէ բացասական միտումի:
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ձեր առաջ քաշած հարցերին, որոնց մի մասին ասացի, որ *եթե* իմ անձին կարող են վերաբերել, ես  արդարացման որևէ փորձ չեմ անի: Ձեր հարցադրուների մի մասը վերաբերում էր «մեզ` հոգևորականներիս» ընդհանրապես, ես գոնե այդպես ընկալեցի, ուստի նշեցի «այնքանով, ինչքանով դրանք կարող են վերաբերել կոնկրետ ինձ»: Մյուս հարցադրումներից ինձնից ինչ պատասխան եք ակնկալում? Կարող եմ պատասխանել այն հարցերին, որոնք տեղեկացման բնույթ են կրում. նախ ասեմ, որ հոգևորականները միայն հաղորդագրություններով չեն բավարարվել և գնացել են ժողովրդի մեջ և հավատարիմ մնացել իրենց հավատացյալ հոտի հետ լինելու առաքելությանը: Եվ սա կատարվել է ոչ  Վեհափառի անտեղյակության պայմաններում: Թեպետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես եք վերաբերում այն փաստին, որ հոգևորակաների ներկայությունը պահանջող ժողովրդից մարդ կարող է մոտենալ շատ հարգարժան մի քահանայի ու պահանջել. «Շալվարդ իջեցրու, որ համոզվեմ, որ թլպատված չես»: Այս օրինակը Ձեզ ասում եմ տեղեկացման կարգով: Նույն կարգով ասեմ նաև, որ թե Մատաղիսի գործով, թե վերջին քաղաքական իրադարձությունների և թե այլ գործերով բոլոր ձերբակալվածներին ու ազատազրկվածների այցելել են հոգևորականներ` հավատարիմ մնալով իրենց հոգևոր հոտի նկատմամբ ունեցած պատասխանատվությանը: Եվ սա նույնպես ոչ առանց Վեհափառի գիտության, ում տնօրինությամբ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կալանավայրեր այցելող  հոգևորականներից զատ կան այդ առաքելությունը մշտապես իրականացնող հոգևորականներ: Իսկ 10 տարվա անարդարությունների պայմաններում (թեպետ ըստ իս անարդարությունները մի քիչ ավելի երկար ժամանակահատված են ընդգրկում) հոգևորականների բոլոր արածները ես ոչ թվարկել կարող եմ և ոչ էլ հնարավոր եմ համարում, բայց համաձայնել չեմ էլ կարող բացարձակապես ոչինչ արած չլինելու մտքի հետ: Մյուս մի քանի հարցերի հասցեատերը ես չեմ և կոնկրետ պատասխան տալ չեմ էլ կարող: Քահանայի արտահայտությունը մարտի 1-ի զոհերի վերաբերյալ, ինչքանով ես իմացա, եղել է «Հայլուրի» եթերում, իսկ լրատվական այդ ծրագիրը ես գրեթե չեմ նայում և այդ մասին իմացել եմ մամուլում եղած հրապարակումներից: Իսկ այն թերթերը, որոնց մեջ ես կարդացել եմ այդ ինֆորմացիան, իրենց սուբյեկտիվությամբ խիստ մեծ անվստահություն են ներշնչել ինձ, և ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էլ, թե իրականում ինչը ոնց է եղել: Չնայած միևնույն է, ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ հարցի պատասխանը տալը իմ իրավասության մեջ չի մտնում: Ես միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ զոհը ինձ համար մեղավոր կամ անմեղ լինելու խնդիր չի ներկայացնում: Զոհի փաստը ողբերգություն է, առավել զարհուրելի է, որ խոսքը եղբայրասպանության մասին է: Համազգային այդ ողբերգության մեջ մեղավոր լինելու բաժին պիտի փնտրենք մեր բոլորիս մեջ,  և ոչ թե զոհի:
Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնամ Ձեր կասկածին` Վեհարանից ինձ տրվող հրահանգի և ֆորումում իմ գտնվելու և այլնի հետ կապված: Հարգելի Մտահոգ, ես նեղացկոտ բնավորություն չունեմ և ոչ էլ հանիրավի վերագրումների դեպքում նետվում եմ ինձ պաշտպանելու, ուստի կաշխատեմ Ձեր ասածը որպես վիրավորանք չընդունել և ոչ էլ Ձեզ հակառակը համոզել: Միայն խնդրում եմ` մի շտապեք եզրահանգումներ անել կամ արտահայտել կասկածներ, որոնք անհիմն են: Ես թերևս  մի գրառում էլ կանեմ հոգեհանգստի և քառասունքի վերաբերյալ հարցի հետ կապված, և այլևս այս թեմայում կլինեմ միայն դիտորդի դերում` ուրիշ ավելորդ կասկածների տեղիք չտալու համար: Իսկ եթե նմանատիպ կասկածներ կան այլ մասնակիցների մոտ, կխնդրեի, որ արտահայտեն, որից հետո ես խոստանում եմ ընդհանրապես թողնել այս ֆորումը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, հավանաբար դուք ինձ սխալ հասկացաք: Ինչեվե նորից շեշտեմ որ խոսքս անձերի մասին չէր, իսկ ինչքանով որ ինձ հայտնի է կոնկրետ հացադուլավորներին հոգեվորական ՉԻ այցելել, ուրախ կլիներ որպիսի տեղեկացման կարգով ինձ պատիվ անեիք ասելու կոնկրետ ում, եվ ով է այցելել: Շատ ուրախ կլիներ իմանալու հիրավի մեր օրերում հերոսական արարք կատարած հոգեվորականի անունը, ինչպես նաեվ երջանիկ կլինեի սխալված լինելուս մեջ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեվորական դառնալու կոչին, ասեմ որ ամեն մեկը չի կարող իր վրա վերցնել այդ բեռը, սակայն դա երբեք չի նշանակում որ այդ ծանր բեռը ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ վերցնողները պիտի ՎԵՐ լինեն քննադատությունից հենց միայն նրա համար որ համարձակվել են մտնել այդ ծանր բեռի տակ, ԸՆԴՀԱԿԱՌԱԿԸ պիտի քննադատվեն ամենից շատ որպիսի վաղը ունենանք ոչ թե այսօրվա որոշ ջիպազգի եպիսկոպոսների հետնորդներ, այլ խոնարհ ու իսկական ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐԱԿԱՆՆԵՐ: Ոչ թե եկեղեցու բակում սիգար ծխելով ամբարտավան տեսքով ճեմող եկեղեցականներ, ոչ թե քաղաքական պատվեր կատարող եպիսկոպոսներ, այլ նոր Խրիմյան Հայրիկներ ու նոր Վազգեներ: ԵՎ ի վերջո եթե ես կամ ուրիշներ չենք զգում մեր մեջ հոգեվորական դառնալու կոչումը,  միգուցե մենք վարվում ենք ավելի ազնիվ չդառնալով հոգեվորականներ, քան նրանք ովքեր չզգալով այդ կոչումը ու չգտնելով իրենց տեղը կյանքում փնտրում են տաքուկ անկյուն ի դեմս Սուրբ Եկեղեցու, որտեղ նրանք պաշտպանված են ամեն տեսակ քննադատությունից միշտ կրկնելով թե "չէ որ մենք համարձակվել ենք վերցնելու բեռը" մոռանալով որ դա միայն առաջին քայլն է, պիտի նաեվ ամենաօրյա վարք ու բարքով արժանանալ ՕԾՄԱՆԸ, իսկ արժանի է նա թե ոչ դատում է հավատացյալ հոտը, չէ որ "Ձայն բազմաց ձայն Աստուծո",: Իսկ ամենացավալին այն է որ, այսօր մենք հասել ենք մի վիճակի, աննախադեպ վիճակի՝ երբ Հայ Եկեղեցու Հովվապետին պաշտպանում են հայ ժողովրդից, թե ով է մեղավոր որոշողը Աստված է, մարդկայնորեն ես կարող եմ ունենալ կարծիք, ու իմ համեստ կարծիքով, երբ բանը հասնում է նրան որ մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ սկսում է մեղմ ասած կասկածի տակ առնել Վեհափառի  արժանիքները որպես Առաքելահիմք աթոռի արժանի գահակալ, ուրեմն իսկապես "Տեղ մը բան մը սխալ է" ինչպես կասեր Վ. Սարոյանը:

----------


## Ananoun

Հարգելի Մոնկ



> Իսկ եթե նմանատիպ կասկածներ կան այլ մասնակիցների մոտ, կխնդրեի, որ արտահայտեն, որից հետո ես խոստանում եմ ընդհանրապես թողնել այս ֆորումը:


Փառք Աստծո, որ ունենք սպասավորներ, որոնք Ձեր և Տեր Հոր օրինակով, կարողանում են սիրով և բարեպաշտորեն պատասխանել ամեն տեսակ, նույնիսկ տհաճ գրվածքների :
Եվ մենք աղոթում ենք թե մեզ` հավատացյալների, թե Եկեղեցու սպասավորների համար,  մաղթում  Աստծո անսպառ օրհնությունները ձեր ծառայությանը:
Եվ խնդրում ենք Տիրոջը , Արդարներին Էլ առավել զորացնի, իսկ Մեղավորներին Դարձ և ապաշխարհություն շնորհի: Քանզի Տիրոջ կամքը մեղվորի դարձն է այլ ոչ կորուստը: 
Եվ ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել, ձեր գրածների համար, դրանք ինձ համար հուսադրող են: Ինքս նույնպես դիտորդ եմ և չեմ մասնակցում այս քննարկումներին, վիճաբանության մեջ չմտնելու պատճառով: Եվ ձեզ էլ գրում եմ , շնորհակալություն հայտնելու համար:Մյուսների գրածներից ես հասկամում եմ , թե ինչքան գործ ունենք անելու, թե ինչքան ջանք ունենք թափելու որպեսզի ամեն մեկը հանդգնություն չունենա իրեն այլևս սուրբ համարելով, իր ամբողջ ժամանակը, եռանդը վատնի դատելու, երբեմն հայհոյելու, նույնիսկ անիծելու և ոչ մի անգամ խնդրելու Աստծո Ողորմածությունը, ԱՅՈ, հենց մեղավորների համար: Մարդիկ սովորել են,առանց նկատելու  իրենց մեղքերը , անդադար դատել մյուսներին`լինի պարզ հավատացյալ, թե եկեղեցու սպասավոր: 
Ես այս ամենը գրելով, ձեզ հետ կիսում եմ իմ կարծիքը:
Նախքան Քրիստոսը, վեճը ակտուալ էր հույն փիլիսոփաների համար, որոնք կարծում էին , թե վեճի արդյունքում ծնվում է ճշմարտությունը: Իսկ այժմ, Քրիստոնյաներիս համար, Ավելի քան պարզ է, թե որտեղից է  Բխում Ճշմարտության Լույսը: 
   Վերջում, ուզում եմ մաղթել բոլորիս
 Հավատ, Հույս, Սէր:

Հաջողություն

----------


## Monk

> Որ ասում եք 3 օր շուտ քառասունքն են կատարել...էդ տվյալները հաստատ է? Նկատի ունեմ հաստատ քառասունքն է եղել... հնարավոր է այլ արարողություն է... բազմաթիվ ծեսեր ու ձևեր կան:


Ոչ: Ոչ միայն հավաստի չեն այդ տվյալները, այլև սխալ են ու նենգափոխված: Այդ նենգափոխումը մի քանի անձանց գործն է, որոնց նման արարքը եթե սկզբում կարելի էր վերագրել չիմացությանը, հետագան ցույց տվեց, որ կա հստակ դիտավորություն: Իսկ լայն արձագանք են գտել մարդկանց մեծ մասի չիմացության պատճառով, որոնց բորբոքված հոգեվիճակն օգտագործվել է այդ նպատակով: Իսկ թե ինչի համար է արվել այդ ամենը, ես մեկնաբանություններից զերծ կմնամ:
Հոգեհանգիստը և քառասունքի կարգը տարբեր արարողություններ են: Հոգեհանգիստը բարեխոսական արարողություն է հանգուցյալների համար, աղոթք` որ Աստված ողորմի երկրային իրենց կյանքն ավարտած մարդկանց հոգիներին: Հոգեհանգիստը հիմնականում կատարվում է եկեղեցում: Քառասունքի կարգը հատուկ արարողություն է, որ կատարվում է հանգուցյալի թաղման 40-րդ օրը` գերեզմանատանը, այն գերեզմանի առջև, ուր թաղված է հանգուցյալը: : Քառասունքի կարգը կատարվում է մեկ անգամ, հոգեհանգիստ կարող է կատարվել անսահմանափակորեն: Քառասունքի կարգն իր կատարման ձևով ու բովանդակությամբ տարբեր է հոգեհանգստից: Երբ որ Հայ Եկեղեցին *համընդհանուր* կերպով հոգեհանգիստ է կատարում համազգային ողբերգության զոհերի մահվան հանգրվանային որևէ պահի (լինի այգուցը, յոթնօրեքը, քառասունօրեքը, թե տարելիցը) առիթով, դա կատարվում է տվյալ ամսաթվի կամ տարեթվի մոտակա կիրակի օրը` հավարտ Ս. Պատարագի: Նույնն էր պարագան նաև նախորդ ողբերգության դեպքում` Հրանտ Դինքի պարագային: Բայց այդ հոգեհանգիստը չի նշանակում, թե կատարվել է քառասունքի կամ այլ արարողությունը: Կրկնում եմ, քառասունքը կատարվում է գերեզմանի առջև` համապատասխան օրը: Հենց նույն օրը ևս դարձյալ կարող է կատարվել հոգեհանգիստ եկեղեցում, կարող են խնդրել, որ հոգեհանգիստ կատարվի նախորդ կամ հաջորդ օրերին: Այն, ինչ կատարվել է ապրիլի 6-ին, եղել է համընդհանուր կերպով կատարվող հոգեհանգիստ, և ոչ թե քառասունքի կարգ: Եթե մի քանի հոգի փորձում են շահարկել ամեն ինչ, դա չի կարող ստիպել մեզ` փոխել Եկեղեցու ավանդույթը, այլապես շատ հեռուն կգնանք:

----------


## Vestigium

Հարցս ուզում եմ ուղղել հարգարժան Տեր Հորը. Տեր Հայր, իսկ ինչ կասեք այն պտտվող լուրերի մասին, որ որոշ քահանաներ ‎( անուններ տալ չեմ ուզում, սակայն տվյալներս Ճշգրիտ են, քանզի այն մարդը, ով ինձ ասել է դրա մասին, հանդիսանում է տվյալ եկեղեցու հետևորդ) երեկոյան ժամերին սպասարկում են Ավետարանչական եկեղեցին…

Որպես հավելում, ուզւմ եմ նշել, որ ամբողջ էությամբս պատկանում եմ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն, ինձ համարում եմ Աստվածավախ և Աստվածապաշտ մարդ, և յուրաքանչյուր նման երևույթ ընդունում եմ խիստ ցավագին, քանզի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին համարում եմ միակը և անփոխարինելին հայապահպանման հարցում, բայց որ հիմա վիՃակը իրոք անկայուն է, ինչը ընդունում եմ խորին կսկիծով, հերքել չի կարելի, և ինչպես ասում են, ձուկը գլխից է հոտում.. իսկ այս համակարգի գլուխը Կաթողիկոսն է.

Նախապես հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը 
շնորհակալություն

----------


## Մտահոգ

բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, իհարկե տեղյակ եք որ վերջին ժամանակներս լրատվամիջոցներում փորձում են պաշտպանել Վեհափառին, իհարկե դա անվանելով Եկեղեցու պաշտպանություն, ուրեմն կնշեմ միայն մի քանի հայտարություններ, ակադեմիկոս+մտավորականների կոչը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահների հայտարարությունը, Ասողիկ քահանայի հայտարարությունը եվ այլն: Հիմա ձեզ հարցնում եմ- ՈՎ՞, ՈՐՏԵՂ՞, ՈՐ ԼՐԱՏՎԱՄԻՋՈՑՈՒՄ Է ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ ՄԵԿ ԲԱՌ ԱՍԵԼ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ ՀԱՍՑԵԻՆ՞,: Մի պահ ենթադրենք որ ես չեմ կասկածում Հայ Եկեղեցու պաշտանության նետված վերոհիշյալ հայտարարության հեղինակների անկեղծությանը, չեմ համարում դա պոպուլիստական տրյուկ, չեմ համարում որ դա կատարվել է ինչ որ մեկի ցուցումով, բնականաբար իմ մոտ մի քանի հարցեր են առաջանում, որոնք ես կգրեմ համարներով ու ակնկալում եմ ձեզանից կոնկրետ պատասխաններ ԱՅՈ կմա ՈՉ: Ուր էին ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուր էին ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, որտեղ էր Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները՞ 
1. Երբ Նախիջեվանում արդեն քանի տարի քանդվում են Հայկական գերեզմանոցները, արդյոք Հայ Եկեղեցու մասին մտածող ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները որեվէ հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկել են որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտես եվ երբ:
2. Երբ ոչ վաղ անցյալում, Անթիլիասի կուսակցական Վեհափառը ավելի խորացնելով առկա վիհը, շարունակելով Պառակտել մեր ՍՈՒՐԲ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ, կաթողիկոսական կոնդակով ստեղծեց Կանադայի անթիլիասական թեմ, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
3. Երբ գեներալ Մանվելը դաժան ծեծի ենթարկեց Հայ Հոգեվորականի, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
4. Երբ մի քանի տարի առաջ արաբ զինյալները գրավեցին Բեթղեհեմի Ս. Ծննդյան տաճարը, որի հայոց մասում գտնվում էին 4 հայ եկեղեցական սպասավորներ, մի քանի շաբաթ Եկեղեցին վերածեցին ռազմադաշտի ու ավերեցին ներսը, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
5. Երբ նույն գրավման ժամանակ իսրայելյան սնայպերը ծանր վիրավորեց Հայ Եկեղեցու 22-ամյա սպասավորին, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
6. երբ 2002 թվականին իսրայելյան բանակը ապօրինաբար գրավեց Երուսաղեմի ու Բեթղեհեմի միջեվ գտնվող Պարոնտեր կոչվող Հայ Եկեղեցուն պատկանող սրբավայր տարածքը, վեր ածելով կրակակետի, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
7. երբ առ այսօր նույն սրբավայր տարածքում կառուցվում է բաժանման պատը Իսրայելի կողմից, անեքսիայի ենթարկելով, 2 մասին բաժանելով այդ տարածքը, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
8. երբ արդեն երկար տարիներ աղանդները բզկտում են ազգին, արդյոք 
ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:

Այս հարցերի շարքը կարելի է շարունակել երկար, սակայն հարց է առաջանում, լավագույն մղումներով Հայ Եկեղեցուն (իմա Կաթողիկոսին) պատշպանել ցանկացողները ուր էին՞, ինչու չէին հայտարարում իրենց զորակցության մասին հրապարակավ վերոհիշյալ դեպքերում՞, Հավանաբար ավելի անվտանգ է նետվել Հայ եկեղեցու պաշտպանությանը այն ժամանակ երբ ՉԿԱ հարձակում: Հիրավի փարիսեությունը վերադառնում է ամբողջ մոլեգնությամբ: Բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, հարցերս գրելով ակնկալում եմ կոնկրետ պատասխաններ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ,  դուք ունեք հնարավորություն հարցնելու Մամլո Դիվանից, ու մեզ կոնկրետ փաստերով ապացուցելու, որ այսօվա հայտարարությունների հեղինակներին իսկապես մտահոգում է Եկեղեցու շահը, այլ որ թե Գահակալի PR-ին մասնակցելու անձնական շահը:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Monk

Հարգարժան Մտահոգ, թեպետ ես ցանկություն էի արտահայտել այս թեմայում մնալ արդեն իբրև պարզապես դիտորդ, քանի  որ սխալ եզրահանգումների ականատես եմ լինում` կապված թեկուզ «համազգեստի պատվի», հատուկ հրահանգով ֆորում մտնելու և տեղի-անտեղի պաշտպանելու կամ նմանատիպ այլնի հետ, բայց Դուք Ձեր հարցադրումներով դարձյալ վերադարձնում եք ինձ այս թեմա: Ինչ վերաբերում է ակադեմիկոս-մտավորականներին, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահներին կամ չգիտեմ էլ ում, ես Ձեզ այդ հարցում օգտակար լինել չեմ կարող. կարծում եմ պատճառը բնական է ու հասկանալի: Մյուս հարցերում ևս կարող եմ սխալ հասցեատեր լինել: Բայց որպեսզի ինչ-որ կերպ կարողանամ օգտակար լինել Ձեր հարցադրումների պատասխանները գտնելու հարցում, ես քիչ առաջ խոսեցի Տեր Ասողիկի հետ: Եվ եթե արժանապատիվ Տեր Հոր ժամանակը ներեց, նա կգրանցվի ֆորումում ու անձամբ կպատասխանի Ձեր հարցադրումներին: Իսկ եթե ոչ` նա պատասխանները կփոխանցի ինձ, և ես դրանք կտեղադրեմ այստեղ: Հուսով եմ  շատ չեք դժգոհում ինձնից  :Smile: 
Իսկ Ձեր նախորդ գրառման հետ կապված դարձյալ ստիպված եմ հաճելիորեն հիասթափեցնել Ձեզ. ես արդեն ասացի, որ հոգևորականներ այցելել են ներքաղաքական վերջին իրադարձությունների հետևանքով բոլոր ձերբակալվածներին, այդ թվում և հացադուլավորների: Թե ովքեր էին այդ հոգևորականները, ես ուղղակի ինձ իրավունք չեմ կարող վերապահել անուններ հրապարակելու: Դա իմ իրավասություններից դուրս եմ համարում: Ես կդիմեմ իրենց, եթե համաձայնություն եղավ, անպայման կասեմ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, շատ ուրախ եմ որ որոշեցիք վերադառնալ եվ ֆոռումային հալածյալի "լուսապսակ"ը չկրել, ողջունելի է նաեվ այն որ մեզ օգնելու եք ստանալու հարցերի պատասխանները հենց Տեր Ասողիկից: Ուրեմն ավելացնեմ նաեվ հետեվյալ հարցը ուղղված Տեր Ասողիկին- Տեր Հայր, դուք հանդես եք եկել Վեհափառին պաշտպանող հայտարարությամբ, արդյոք մտադիր չեք հանդես գալու մարտի 1-ի զոհերին պաշտպանող հայտարարությամբ: Մարտի 1-ի զոհերին Ձեր միաբանակից եղբայրներից մեկը անվանեց, մեջբերում եմ բառացի "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր": Արդյոք դուք կարծում եք որ նա արտահայտվել է կոռեկտ, արդյոք դուք համարում եք, որ զոհված հայ քրիստոնյաների մասին Հայ Եկեղեցու քահանան կարող է արտահայտվել նման բառերով, արդյոք դա հարիր է հայ հոգեվորականի կոչմանը՞: Եթե հարիր չէ, ապա չեք համարում արդյոք որ կարիք կա հանդես գալու հայտարարությամբ, պաշտպանելու նրանց հիշատակը՞: Չէ որ Աստծո մոտ հոգին հոգի է, եթե կարիք կար պաշտպանելու ամենազոր Վեհապառին, ուրեմն առավել եվս կարիք կա պաշտպանելու անպաշտպան հոգիները, պետությունը չկարողացավ պաշտպանել նրանց մարմինները միգուցե Դուք փորձեք պաշտպանել նրանց հիշատակը: Տեր Հայր խնդրում եմ պատասխանել այս հարցին կոնկրետ , եթե կասկածներ ունեք հայտարարության ճշմարիտ լինելու մասին, կարող եմ ձեզ տրամադրել դրա ձայնագրությունը եվ բառացի մեջբերումներ լրատվամիջոցներից:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> բարեշնորհ սարկավագ, իհարկե տեղյակ եք որ վերջին ժամանակներս լրատվամիջոցներում փորձում են պաշտպանել Վեհափառին, իհարկե դա անվանելով Եկեղեցու պաշտպանություն, ուրեմն կնշեմ միայն մի քանի հայտարություններ, ակադեմիկոս+մտավորականների կոչը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահների հայտարարությունը, Ասողիկ քահանայի հայտարարությունը եվ այլն: Հիմա ձեզ հարցնում եմ- ՈՎ՞, ՈՐՏԵՂ՞, ՈՐ ԼՐԱՏՎԱՄԻՋՈՑՈՒՄ Է ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ ՄԵԿ ԲԱՌ ԱՍԵԼ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ ՀԱՍՑԵԻՆ՞,: Մի պահ ենթադրենք որ ես չեմ կասկածում Հայ Եկեղեցու պաշտանության նետված վերոհիշյալ հայտարարության հեղինակների անկեղծությանը, չեմ համարում դա պոպուլիստական տրյուկ, չեմ համարում որ դա կատարվել է ինչ որ մեկի ցուցումով, բնականաբար իմ մոտ մի քանի հարցեր են առաջանում, որոնք ես կգրեմ համարներով ու ակնկալում եմ ձեզանից կոնկրետ պատասխաններ ԱՅՈ կմա ՈՉ: Ուր էին ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուր էին ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, որտեղ էր Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները՞ 
> 1. Երբ Նախիջեվանում արդեն քանի տարի քանդվում են Հայկական գերեզմանոցները, արդյոք Հայ Եկեղեցու մասին մտածող ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները որեվէ հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկել են որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտես եվ երբ:
> 2. Երբ ոչ վաղ անցյալում, Անթիլիասի կուսակցական Վեհափառը ավելի խորացնելով առկա վիհը, շարունակելով Պառակտել մեր ՍՈՒՐԲ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ, կաթողիկոսական կոնդակով ստեղծեց Կանադայի անթիլիասական թեմ, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 3. Երբ գեներալ Մանվելը դաժան ծեծի ենթարկեց Հայ Հոգեվորականի, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 4. Երբ մի քանի տարի առաջ արաբ զինյալները գրավեցին Բեթղեհեմի Ս. Ծննդյան տաճարը, որի հայոց մասում գտնվում էին 4 հայ եկեղեցական սպասավորներ, մի քանի շաբաթ Եկեղեցին վերածեցին ռազմադաշտի ու ավերեցին ներսը, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 5. Երբ նույն գրավման ժամանակ իսրայելյան սնայպերը ծանր վիրավորեց Հայ Եկեղեցու 22-ամյա սպասավորին, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 6. երբ 2002 թվականին իսրայելյան բանակը ապօրինաբար գրավեց Երուսաղեմի ու Բեթղեհեմի միջեվ գտնվող Պարոնտեր կոչվող Հայ Եկեղեցուն պատկանող սրբավայր տարածքը, վեր ածելով կրակակետի, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 7. երբ առ այսօր նույն սրբավայր տարածքում կառուցվում է բաժանման պատը Իսրայելի կողմից, անեքսիայի ենթարկելով, 2 մասին բաժանելով այդ տարածքը, արդյոք ակադեմիկոս+մտավորական հայրերը, ուսխորհուրդների նախագահները, Ասողիկ քահանան եվ մեր եկեղեցականները հանդես եկան որեվէ հայտարարությամբ  որեվէ լրատվամիջոցում՞ ԱՅՈ թե ՈՉ, եթե այո ապա կարող եք ասել կոնկրետ որտեղ եվ երբ:
> 8. երբ արդեն երկար տարիներ աղանդները բզկտում են ազգին, արդյոք 
> ...


Պօղոս առաքյալի թուղթը Հռեմէացիներին 

_[B]"Ահա եւ դու, որ հրեայ ես կոչւում եւ յենուել ես օրէնքին ու պարծենում ես Աստուծով, դու, ու գիտես նրա կամքը եւ ընտրում ես բարին ու կրթուած ես ըստ օրէնքի, դու, որ վստահ ես քո անձի վրայ՝ առաջնորդ լինելու կոյրերին, լոյս՝ խավարի մեջ եղողներին, խրատող ՝անմիտներին, ուսուցիչ մանուկներին, քանի որ վստահ ես, թե ունես օրէնքի մեջ գիտութեան ու ճշմարտութեան կատարեալ պատկերացումը... իսկ արդ, դու, որ ուսուցանում ես ընկերոջդ, ինքդ քեզ չես ուսուցանում, քարոզում ես չգողանալ, գողանում ես, ասում ես չշնանալ՝ շնանում ես, գարշում ես մեհեաններից, տաճարներն ես կողոպտում, օրէնքով պարծենում ես՝ օրէնքը խախտելով Աստծուն ես անարգում,_ [I*]]որովհետեվ Աստծու անունը ձեր պատճառով հեթանոսների մեջ հայհոյւում է, ինչպէս որ գրուած էլ է"*[/I][/B]

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Պօղոս առաքյալի թուղթը Հռեմէացիներին 
> 
> _[B]"Ահա եւ դու, որ հրեայ ես կոչւում եւ յենուել ես օրէնքին ու պարծենում ես Աստուծով, դու, ու գիտես նրա կամքը եւ ընտրում ես բարին ու կրթուած ես ըստ օրէնքի, դու, որ վստահ ես քո անձի վրայ՝ առաջնորդ լինելու կոյրերին, լոյս՝ խավարի մեջ եղողներին, խրատող ՝անմիտներին, ուսուցիչ մանուկներին, քանի որ վստահ ես, թե ունես օրէնքի մեջ գիտութեան ու ճշմարտութեան կատարեալ պատկերացումը... իսկ արդ, դու, որ ուսուցանում ես ընկերոջդ, ինքդ քեզ չես ուսուցանում, քարոզում ես չգողանալ, գողանում ես, ասում ես չշնանալ՝ շնանում ես, գարշում ես մեհեաններից, տաճարներն ես կողոպտում, օրէնքով պարծենում ես՝ օրէնքը խախտելով Աստծուն ես անարգում,_ [I*]]որովհետեվ Աստծու անունը ձեր պատճառով հեթանոսների մեջ հայհոյւում է, ինչպէս որ գրուած էլ է"*[/I][/B]


Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի, Գլուխ Է, 15-22
*Զգոյշ լերուք ի սուտ մարգարէիցն՝ որ գան առ ձեզ հանդերձիւք ոչխարաց, եւ ի ներքոյ են գայլք յափշտակաւղք: Ի պտղո նոցա ծանիջիք զնոսա: Միթէ քաղիցեն ի փշոց խաղող՝ կամ ի տատասկէ թուզ: Այսպէս ամենայն ծառ բարի՝ պտուղ բարի առնէ, եւ ծառ չար՝ պտուղ չար առնէ: Ոչ կարէ ծառ բարի՝ պտուղ չար առնել, եւ ոչ ծառ չար՝ պտուղ բարի առնել: Ամենայն ծառ՝ որ ոչ առնէ պտուղ բարի,հատանի եւ ի հուր արկանի: Ապա ի պտղոյ նոցա ծանիջիք զնոսա: Ոչ ամենայն որ ասէ զիս՝ ՏԷՐ,  ՏԷՐ մտցէ յարքայութիւն երկնից, այլ որ առնէ զկամս հաւը իմոյ որ յերկինսն է:*

----------


## Artgeo

> Որպեսզի ցմահ ձրիակերություն անեն


Խնդրում եմ այսպիսի գրառումներ չանել։ Ենթարդում եմ, որ թյուրիմացության մեջ եք ընկել։ Խոսքը Կաթողիկոսի մասին է, ոչ Գարեգին Բ-երի։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս չոմ ասում ճիշտա արել,բայց պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք հայտնի չի,որ կաթողիկոսին հեռացնեն, դա կարող ա լինի նախադեպ,չնայած կասկածում եմ:Ունենք էն ինչ ունենք,ինչ արած,իսկ էն,որ ինքը ժողովրդի հարգանքն չի վայելում,արդեն մեծ հարվածա,ցավում եմ մենակ,որ դրանով հարվածա հասցվու Հայկական եկեղեցու հեղինակությանը ու հեշտացնում աղանդավորական շարժումների գործունեությունը…


A.N.D.O ջան, գոյություն է ունեցել Պետրոս Գետադարձ անունով մի կաթողիկոս` 1019-1058թթ, որը բանտարկվել է և միայն 1037 թվին վերահաստատվել կաթողիկոսական աթոռին:




> Եկեղեցին աստվածային կառույց է, սակայն աստվածային գործոնից զատ մեծ տեղ ունի մարդկային գործոնը, ինչն իր հետ բերում է մեծ թերացումներ ու բացեր, խախտում աստվածայինով հաստատված ներդաշնակությունը: Ես երբեք էլ նպատակ չունեմ ոչ կոծկել հոռի երևույթները, ոչ էլ արդարացնող պատրվակներ փնտրել: Ես ընդունում եմ միայն, որ այդ հոռի երևույթների դեմ պայքարը պիտի սկսել սեփական անձից, և ոչ թե կանգնել ու սրան-նրան դատափիտել: Ասվում է չէ?. «Ձեզնից ով անմեղ է, թող նա առաջին քարը նետի»: Իսկ ով է մեզնից անմեղը? Ես որ հաստատ ոչ: Իսկ Դուք` չգիտեմ: Սակայն եթե  կարողացել եք այդ հոռի երևույթները Ձեզ մեջ հաղթահարել, ինչու Դուք և Ձեզ պես մտահոգված այլ անձիք չեք գալիս ու ստանձնում այն օրինակը, որ կուզենայիք տեսնել: Այն ժամանակ գուցե ինձ պես տկարները դուրս կմնան և կմաքրվի այն անդաստանը, ու ի սկզբանէ մաքրություն պիտի լինի: Ես միայն երջանիկ կլինեի դրանով: Ես միայնգամայն լուրջ եմ ասում, առանց որևէ բացասական միտումի:


Ճիշտ եք նկատել, որ մեծ դեր ունի մարդկային գործոնը: Մենք մարդիկ ենք, ինչպես և մեր կաթողիկոսը, եկեղեցու սպասավորները: Մենք մեր ՍՈՒՐԲ եկեղեցուն բան չենք ասում, միայն նրա գլխավորին, որը ՄԱՐԴ է և կարող է սխալվել, նույնիսկ հանցանք գործել: Եկեք այս հարցը հանենք այն դաշտից, թե մենք ինքներս անմեղ չենք, ուրեմն իրավունք չունենք դատելու: Նշանակում է, որ մեղավորը պետք է անպատիժ մնա? Մի բան էլ կա. մեր հանցանքը գուցե չհամեմատվի իր հանցանքի հետ, որովհետև իր սխալը ազդում է ողջ ժողովրդի վրա



> ...այլևս այս թեմայում կլինեմ միայն դիտորդի դերում` ուրիշ ավելորդ կասկածների տեղիք չտալու համար: Իսկ եթե նմանատիպ կասկածներ կան այլ մասնակիցների մոտ, կխնդրեի, որ արտահայտեն, որից հետո ես խոստանում եմ ընդհանրապես թողնել այս ֆորումը:


Ոչ ոք ձեզ ոչ մի բանում չի կասկածում, ընդհակառակը, ուրախ ենք, որ մեր հարցերին պատասխանում եք, թեմայի, կասեի նաև բաժնի առանցքային դեմքերից եք :Smile: : Օրինակ, ես շատ բաներ մեր եկեղեցու <<ներքին կյանքից>> իմացել եմ հենց ձեր գրառումներից

----------


## Norton

> A.N.D.O ջան, գոյություն է ունեցել Պետրոս Գետադարձ անունով մի կաթողիկոս` 1019-1058թթ, որը բանտարկվել է և միայն 1037 թվին վերահաստատվել կաթողիկոսական աթոռին:


Այո, այդ կաթողիկոսին գիտեմ, բայց նա չի հեռացվել կաթողիկոսությունից ընդմիշտ, չնայած արժեր իր դավաճանության համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Քառասունքի կարգը հատուկ արարողություն է, որ կատարվում է հանգուցյալի թաղման 40-րդ օրը` գերեզմանատանը, այն գերեզմանի առջև, ուր թաղված է հանգուցյալը:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, քառասունքը խորհրդանշում է հանգուցյալի հոգու հրաժեշտը երկրից: Այսինքն՝ մահանալուց հետո՝ 40օր հոգին դեռ երկրի վրա է լինում: Ես որքան գիտեմ՝ քառասունքի արարողությունը կատարվում է մահանալու օրվանից 40 օր հետո, և ոչ՝ թաղման: Եթե սխալ է տեղեկությունս, կխնդրեմ՝ մեկնաբանեք, թե ինչու է դա կատարվում ոչ թե մահվանից 40 օր հետո, այլ՝ հուղարկավորությունից:

Եվ որպես եկեղեցական ավանդույթներին բավականին լավ տիրապետող անձ, կասե՞ք, թե մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետևանքով զոհվածների հիշատակը հարգելու համար նշանակվե՞ց որևէ սգո օր, թե՝ ոչ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի, Գլուխ Է, 15-22
> *Զգոյշ լերուք ի սուտ մարգարէիցն՝ որ գան առ ձեզ հանդերձիւք ոչխարաց, եւ ի ներքոյ են գայլք յափշտակաւղք: Ի պտղո նոցա ծանիջիք զնոսա: Միթէ քաղիցեն ի փշոց խաղող՝ կամ ի տատասկէ թուզ: Այսպէս ամենայն ծառ բարի՝ պտուղ բարի առնէ, եւ ծառ չար՝ պտուղ չար առնէ: Ոչ կարէ ծառ բարի՝ պտուղ չար առնել, եւ ոչ ծառ չար՝ պտուղ բարի առնել: Ամենայն ծառ՝ որ ոչ առնէ պտուղ բարի,հատանի եւ ի հուր արկանի: Ապա ի պտղոյ նոցա ծանիջիք զնոսա: Ոչ ամենայն որ ասէ զիս՝ ՏԷՐ,  ՏԷՐ մտցէ յարքայութիւն երկնից, այլ որ առնէ զկամս հաւը իմոյ որ յերկինսն է:*


" Զգույշ եղեք այն *օրենսգետներից*, որ ուզում են աչքի զարնող զգեստներով ման գալ. հրապարակներում *հարգանքի ողջույներ* որոնել, ժողովարաններում՝ *առաջին աթոռները* եւ ընթրիքի ժամանակ՝ *պատվո տեղերը*: Նրանք ուտում են *այրիների տները*, ցուցադրաբար երկարացնում են *աղոթքները*, որպեսզի ավելի *խիստ դատաստան* ընդունեն"    Ավետարան ըստ Մարկոսի 12.38-40

"Միթե կարող է կույրը կույրին առաջնորդել, չէ որ երկուսն էլ փոսը կընկնեն: Աշակերտը մեծ չէ, քան իր վարդապետը, ամեն կատարյալ աշակերտ իր վարդապետի պես կլինի"
Ավետարան ըստ Ղուկասի 4.39-40

" Ես եմ լավ հովիվը, լավ *հովիվը իր կյանքն է տալիս ոչխարների համար*: Իակ *վարձկանը* որ հովիվ չէ, եւ ոչխարներն էլ իրենը չեն, երբ տեսնում է որ գայլը գալիս է, *թողնում է ոչխարներին եւ փախչում* է: Եւ գայլը հափշտակում է նրանց ու ցրում է, քանի որ *վարձկան է, եւ ոչխարների համար հոգ չի անում*:
Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննեսի 10.11-14

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

111

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Կարդացի, կարդացի, որոշեցի ձեն չհանեմ, բայց չստացվեց: Կատաղության հասա էս դատարկաբանություններից: Ուզում եմ առանձնացնել մի քանի բան:

1. Ո?վ ձեզ ասաց, որ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս Ն.Ս. Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ-ն մտահոգված չէ հայ ազգի ճակատագրով: Ինձ անչափ հետաքրքիր է, հարգելի պերճախոսներ, ձեզնից որևէ մեկը գոնե երկու բառ երբևէ խոսե?լ է Վեհապառի հետ, գոնե մի փոքր պատկերացում ունի? Նրա մտածելակերպի, Նրա խորհերի մասին: Չեմ կարծում, ավելի ճիշտ համոզված եմ, որ ոչ, քանի որ Նրա հետ երկու բառ փոխանակած մարդը իրեն չէր թույլ տա այդքան ՍՏՈՐ մակարդակի իջնել: /կներեք անկեղծության համար/:

2. Քննարկումներում խոսք գնաց սրբության մասին, կամ սրբություն պահելու մասին, առավել հեգևորականների` սրբությունը պահելու մասին: 
Հարգելի «բարեպաշտ» քննադատներ և կատարյալ «սրբությունը հարգող» հայրենակիցներ, գոնե գուք մի խոսեք սրբությունն անբիծ պահելու մասին: Լավ, ասենք Կաթողիկոսին չեք ընդունում, բա Աստծո տունն ինչու? եք պղծում: Դուք, չենթարկվելով Աստծո օրենքին, եկեղեցի եք մտնում ոնց ուզեք, եկեղեցում ձեզ պահում եք` ոնց ուզեք, օինակ ծամոն ծամելով, նույն քահանայից թաքուն արևածաղիկ ուտելով, սիրաջ աղջկա հետ ժամադրավայր դարձնելով, էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ վերջու այդ ծամոնները այտնվում են եկեղեցու նստարանների տակ, իսկ արևածաղկի կեղևները հատակին, կամ նստարանի դարակներում: Սա է ձեր ՍՐԲՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՐԳԵԼԸ????????
Արարողությունների ժամանակ պահվածք չունենալու մասին խոսք չկա: Բացառվում է, որ առանց հոգևորականի դիտողության գոնե «Հայր մեր» աղոթքի ժամանակ ոտքի կանգնել:

3. Ձեզնից ոմանք խոսեցին այն մասին, թե Կաթողիկոսը կամ հոգևորականները մաֆիոզ են: 
Եթե դուք դրանում այդքան համոզված եք, ուրեմն դուք այդ մաֆիոզների մի մասն եք կազմում, և, հավանաբար, նրանցից այպես ասած «տակ եք մնացել»:

4. Ասում եք` ինչու Կաթողիկոսն այս բամբասանքներին չի արձագանքում:
ՀԱՐՑ. Եթե Կաթողիկոսը ձեզնից, այս բոլորիցդ, որ Նրա հասցեին ավելորդ բամբասանքներ ու անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում, մոռանալով իր սերն առ հայորդին, մի կողմ թողնելով իր մեծագույն խոնարհությունը իջնի ձեր աստիճանի ու ձեզնից պատիվ պահանջի, ձեզ քարշ տա դատարանների դռներով, արդյոք դուք կկարողանաք արդարանալ: Իհարկե` ոչ, քանի որ դուք միայն ԲԱՄԲԱՍՈՒՄ ԵՔ առանց հիմքեր և ապացույցեր ունենալու:
Հանգիստ եղեք, չնայած նրա, որ Վեհափառի հասցեին ինչ ասես չեն ասում, նա հայերին չափից շատ է սիրում, նա նման բան չի անի, և ի վերջո նա այդ աստիճանի չի ցածրանա:
ԵՐԱՆԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՅԻՔ ԳՆԱՀԱՏԵԼ ՆՐԱ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ՈՒ ԽՈՆԱՐՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:

5. Բոլորը, կամ գոնե այստեղ եղածների մեծ մասը, մեղադրում են հոգևորականների, թե ՄԵԶ ՉԵՔ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴՈՒՄ: 
Ի?նչ պիտի անեն, վզներիցդ բռնեն զոռով քաշ տան եկեղեցի ու ստիպողաբար Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ տան?: Չեմ կարծում թե սրան որևէ մեկը համաձայն կլինի:
Սիրելի ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ բարեկամներ, որոնք համարում են, որ Վեհափառից էլ առավել հավատք ու նվիրվածություն ունեն Աստծուն /չնայած որ ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, թե ինչպես կարելի է որոշել հավատքի չափը/, երբեևէ ձեր ձեռքը Աստվածաշունչ վերցրած կաք??? Էլ մի հապաղեք:

6. Խեղճ քահանաները մեռան էլ ռադիոյով, էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ հորդորելով, աղաչելով, պաղատելով, որ եկեք եկեղեցի, եկեք միասին լինենք, մի փախեք էս երկրից: Բայց ձեզնից ովքե?ր են, որ ականջալուր են եղել այս խոսքերին: Հակառակը, դեռ մի բան էլ եթե տեսնում եք, որ քահանա է խոսում, ալիքը թեքում եք, հետն էլ մի ավելորդ բառ ասելով էդ մարդու հասցեին, անգամ նրան չճանաչելով:
ԲԱ ԷԼ Ո?ՆՑ ԵՔ ԱՍՈՒՄ, ԹԵ ՄԵԶ ՉԵՆ ՀՈՎՎՈՒՄ: Դուք ինքներդ չեք ուզում դա, հետո մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում:

7. Եվ ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐԵՎՈՐԸ ԱՅՍՔԱՆԻ ՄԵՋ.
Հարգելիներ, մանավադ նրանք, ովքեր այպես ասած, հետևորդ են Աստծո և Նրա Սրբության: 
ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒՔ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԵՔ ԹԵ ՈՎ Է ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԸ, ԴՈՒՔ ՆՄԱՆ ԲԱՆԵՐ ՉԵՔ ԽՈՍԻ:
ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԸ ԱՍՏԾՈ ԸՆՏՐՅԱԼՆ Է: ՆԱ, Ի ՏԱՐԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ մյուս հոգևորականների, ունի 3 օծում: Ի?նչ է ՕԾՈՒՄԸ: Այն Սուրբ Հոգու /Ս. Երրորդության Երրորդ Դեմք/ ԷՋՔՆ Է ՕԾՅԱԼԻ ՎՐԱ, այս դեպքում` ԱՄԵՆԱՅՆ ՀԱՅՈՑ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻ: Կաթողիկոսը ՍՈՒՐԲ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՕԾՅԱԼՆ Է և բնականաբար նա էլ այս առումով սուրբ է: Այսօրվա Կաթողիկոսը Կտրիճ Ներսիսյանը չէ, այլ ԳԱՐԵԳԻՆ Բ-ը, որ է ԾԱՌԱ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԻ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ:
Ամեն հայհոյիչ խոսք, ամեն բամբասանք, ամեն չարախոսություն Վեհափառի, կամ որևէ այլ օծյալ հոգևորականի հանդեպ ՀԱՅՀՈՅԱՆՔ Է ՍՈՒՐԲ ՀՈԳՈՒ ԴԵՄ: իսկ Սուրբ Հոգու դեմ հայհոյությունն, ինչպես ասում է Ավետարանը, ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՆԵՐՎՈՒՄ: Ասում է` Որդու դեմ հայհոյությունը դեռ կներվի, իսկ Հոգու դեմ հայհոյությունը` երբեք /Մատթեոսի Ավետարան, համարը, ցավոք անգիր չեմ հիշում, կարծեմ 12-րդ գլխում է/:
Երբ մենք համբուրում ենք հոգևորականի Աջը, մենք նրա ձեռքը չի, որ համբուրում ենք, այ Սուրբ Հոգու Շնորհը, Սրբությունը, խոնարհվում ենք Սուրբ Հոգու առաջ, այլ ոչ թե հոգևորականի:

*ԲԱՎԱԿԱՆ Է ՆՍՏԵՔ ՁԵՐ ՏՆԵՐՈՒՄ ՈՒ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԲՈՂՈՔԵՔ, ԲԱՄԲԱՍԵՔ, ԶՐՊԱՐՏԵՔ: ԵՎ ԲԱՎԱԿԱՆ Է ՔՆՆԱՐԿԵՔ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻ ԱՐԱՐՔՆԵՐԸ;* ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ ԵՂԵՔ, ՆԱ ԳԻՏԻ, ԹԵ ԻՆՉ Է ԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՎ ՉԻ ՍԽԱԼՎՈՒՄ: ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԱՐԴԵՆ ԳՐՎԵԼ Է ՖՈՐՈՒՄՈՒՄ, /կներեք, չեմ հիշում` ով էր գրել/ ԿԳԱ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ, ԵՎ ԴՈՒՔ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻՆ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԿԱՍԵՔ: Դեռ տաք եք, չեք հասկանում: Ձեզ ձեռ ա տալիս բամբասելն ու քննադատելը, փոխարեն որ ամեն մկդ մի ազգաբվեր գործ բռնեք: Էսօր նույն էդ հայ տղերքը, համոզված եմ, որ ակումբում էլ տենցները կան, փախնում են ՀԱՅ ԲԱՆԱԿԻՑ, խուսափում են ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ ԾԱՌԱՅԵԼՈՒՑ: Էդ ինչի? եք մենակ Կաթողիկոսին տեսնում, էն էլ իրականում առանց տեսնելու բամբասում:
ՁԵՐ ԱՉՔԻ ԳԵՐԱՆԸ ՀԱՆԵՔ, ՀԵՏՈ... արդեն գիտեք, բայց ափսոս, որ սրանք ձեզ համար ուղղակի խոսքեր են, ոմանք էլ, առանց սրանց իմաստը հասկանլու, հոգնել են այս խոսքերից:

*ԲԱՎԱԿԱՆ Է ԲԱՆԲԱՍԵՔ: ԱՊՐԵԼ Է ՊԵՏՔ.*


Ե.Գ. Ասեմ, որ ես ոչ մի գրառման այստեղ այլևս չեմ պատասխանելու: Ես իմ ասելիքը, չնայած կիսով չափ, բայց ձեզ համար բավականաչափ ասեցի:

Մի բան ևս, չեմ հիշու, թե ով էր գրել Տ. Հորը, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ հարգելիս, քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ հետևես լրատվամիջոցներին: Այդ օրերին հենց նույ Վեհափառ հայրապետի կարգադրությամբ մի քանի տասնյակ քահանաներ այցելել են հիվանդանոցներ, զոհվածների ընտանիքներ, եկեղեցիներում աղոթքներ են բարձրացվել, չնայած որ դա, ինչպես հասկացա, Ձեզ համար նշանակություն չունի, թեպետև, որքան հիշում եմ, Դուք Ձեզ հավատք ունեցող մեկն եք անվանոմ:

----------


## Overdose

Էէհ, լծակից եղբայր, թարգի, ժամանակդ ափսոս է

----------


## Artgeo

> 6. Խեղճ քահանաները մեռան *էլ ռադիոյով, էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ հորդորելով,* աղաչելով, պաղատելով, որ եկեք եկեղեցի, եկեք միասին լինենք, մի փախեք էս երկրից: Բայց ձեզնից ովքե?ր են, որ ականջալուր են եղել այս խոսքերին: Հակառակը, դեռ մի բան էլ եթե տեսնում եք, որ քահանա է խոսում, ալիքը թեքում եք, հետն էլ մի ավելորդ բառ ասելով էդ մարդու հասցեին, անգամ նրան չճանաչելով:
> ԲԱ ԷԼ Ո?ՆՑ ԵՔ ԱՍՈՒՄ, ԹԵ ՄԵԶ ՉԵՆ ՀՈՎՎՈՒՄ: Դուք ինքներդ չեք ուզում դա, հետո մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում:


Դրա փոխարեն պիտի բարձրացնեին որոշ տեղերը ու գային հրապարակ։ Գային ու խոսեին իրենց ժողովրդի հետ։ Փոխարենը գնացին «նորընտիր» նախագահի մոտ։ Ի՞նչ սրբության մասին եք խոսում, երբ մի քանի հարյուր հազարը մի «նորընտիր» էլ չկան։ Նույն «նորընտիրի» հետ թող խոսեր ռադիոյով ու հեռուստատեսությամբ։ Ի՞նչն էր պատճառը, որ թաքնվում էր ժողովրդից։ Ինչո՞ւ չգնաց ժողովրդի մոտ։ Ժողովուրդ, որը նրան հավատում էր, վստահում էր… Ժողովուրդ, որը դժգոհ էր, խորհրդի կարիք ուներ։ Ըստ ձեզ կորցրել է գլուխը ժողովուրդը, Կաթողիկոսը պիտի ճանապարհ ցույց տար, լուսավորել։ Ոչ թե իր նստավայրից ՀՈՐԴՈՐԵԼՈՎ, այլ բարի լիներ իջներ ժողովրդի մոտ ու ճանապարհ ցույց տար։ Ու թեկուզ հազար անգամ օծված, եթե նա կորցրել է կապը ժողովրդի հետ, ապա դա արդեն որևէ էական նշանակություն չունի։

----------


## Monk

> Դրա փոխարեն պիտի բարձրացնեին որոշ տեղերը ու գային հրապարակ։ Գային ու խոսեին իրենց ժողովրդի հետ։


Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ հանձնում նախորդ գրառումներիցս այս հատվածը: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել Ձեր կարծիքը.



> հոգևորականները միայն հաղորդագրություններով չեն բավարարվել և գնացել են ժողովրդի մեջ և հավատարիմ մնացել իրենց հավատացյալ հոտի հետ լինելու առաքելությանը: Եվ սա կատարվել է ոչ Վեհափառի անտեղյակության պայմաններում: Թեպետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես եք վերաբերում այն փաստին, որ հոգևորակաների ներկայությունը պահանջող ժողովրդից մարդ կարող է մոտենալ շատ հարգարժան մի քահանայի ու պահանջել. «Շալվարդ իջեցրու, որ համոզվեմ, որ թլպատված չես»:


Հ.Գ. Հարգելի Արտեգո, գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով գոնե Ձեր` մոդերատորի կարգավիճակը ակնկալելի է դարձնում մի քիչ այլ ձևակերպում, քան «որոշ տեղերը բարձրացնելն է»: Սա որպես դիտարկում, ոչ թե դիտողություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ հանձնում նախորդ գրառումներիցս այս հատվածը: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել Ձեր կարծիքը.
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հարգելի Արտեգո, գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով գոնե Ձեր` մոդերատորի կարգավիճակը ակնկալելի է դարձնում մի քիչ այլ ձևակերպում, քան «որոշ տեղերը բարձրացնելն է»: Սա որպես դիտարկում, ոչ թե դիտողություն:


Իզուր եք բայց Արտգեոյից նեղանում  :Smile:  
Ինձ, օրինակ, իմ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ լինելու կարգավիճակը(ի՞նչ պակաս կարգավիճակ է  :Smile:  ) չէր խանգարի Արտգեոյի նշած մարմնամասն այդ կոնտեքստում իր անունով կոչել:

Այնպես որ  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Իզուր եք բայց Արտգեոյից նեղանում  
> Ինձ, օրինակ, իմ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ լինելու կարգավիճակը(ի՞նչ պակաս կարգավիճակ է  ) չէր խանգարի Արտգեոյի նշած մարմնամասն այդ կոնտեքստում իր անունով կոչել:
> 
> Այնպես որ


Իսկ ես չեմ էլ նեղանում: Ոչ նեղացկոտ եմ, ոչ էլ նեղանալու բան եմ տեսնում:  :Smile:  Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտել` նշելով, որ գուցե և սխալվում եմ:  :Cool:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Իսկ ես չեմ էլ նեղանում: Ոչ նեղացկոտ եմ, ոչ էլ նեղանալու բան եմ տեսնում:  Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտել` նշելով, որ գուցե և սխալվում եմ:



Բարեշնորհ սարկավագ ուրախալի է որ դուք երկարատև բացակայությունից հետո վերադարձաք այս թեմայում գրառումներ անելու: Իհարկե այդպես էլ չունենալով իմ հարցերի պատասխանը, փոխարենը ուղղակի ցնցող զուգադիպությամբ սկսեցիք գրառումներ անել Հայ Քրիստոնեա հորջորջյալի հայհոյախառն ելույթից հետո: Ի դեպ ես անհանգստանում եմ, արդյոք ինչ որ բան է պատահել Աստված մի արասցե, Տեր Ասողիկի հետ, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի իմանալու որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է նրա մոտ, ուղղակի աշխատանքի ծանրաբեռնվածության պատճառով ժամանակ չի գտնում պատասխանելու հարցերին, ինչպես որ դուք մեզ վստահեցրել էիք, եթե չեմ սխալվում մոտ 3 շաբաթ առաջ: Հա, ի դեպ, դուք պատահաբար չեք ճանաչում այստեղ Հայ քրիստենեա անունով գրանցված անդամին, կամ արդյոք կարծում եք որ նման տիպերի պաշտպանության կարիքը մեր Վեհափառը զգում է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հոգևորականները միայն հաղորդագրություններով չեն բավարարվել և գնացել են ժողովրդի մեջ և հավատարիմ մնացել իրենց հավատացյալ հոտի հետ լինելու առաքելությանը: Եվ սա կատարվել է ոչ Վեհափառի անտեղյակության պայմաններում:


<<Ժողովրդի մեջ>> ասելով` ինչ նկատի ունեք? Կոնկրետ ես ոչ մի անգամ ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ էլ լսել եմ, որ հոգևորական եկած լինի Ազատության հրապարակ, ինչը շատ կարևոր էր: Թող գար կամ Լևոնին ասեր <<դուք.....լավ կլինի իմ ժողովրդին կործանման ուղու վրա չդնեք...>> կամ գնար Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին ասեր. <<...դուք քանդել եք մեր երկիրը, հեռացեք...թողեք ժողովուրդս ազատ ապրի...>>: Բայց բռնել էին չեզոք դիրք` պատճառաբանելով, թե եկեղեցին քաղաքականությամբ չի զբաղվում ու այս հայտարարությամբ հողին են հավասարեցնում այն համոզմունքը, որ եկեղեցին ազգապահպան կառույց է:
Հասկանում եմ` շատ դժվար է միայնակ այսքան հարցերի պատասխանելը, բայց դե ուրիշը չկա: Տեր Շմավոնն էլ զրկել է մեզ իր ներկայությունից :Sad:

----------


## Monk

> Բարեշնորհ սարկավագ ուրախալի է որ դուք երկարատև բացակայությունից հետո վերադարձաք այս թեմայում գրառումներ անելու: Իհարկե այդպես էլ չունենալով իմ հարցերի պատասխանը, փոխարենը ուղղակի ցնցող զուգադիպությամբ սկսեցիք գրառումներ անել Հայ Քրիստոնեա հորջորջյալի հայհոյախառն ելույթից հետո: Ի դեպ ես անհանգստանում եմ, արդյոք ինչ որ բան է պատահել Աստված մի արասցե, Տեր Ասողիկի հետ, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի իմանալու որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է նրա մոտ, ուղղակի աշխատանքի ծանրաբեռնվածության պատճառով ժամանակ չի գտնում պատասխանելու հարցերին, ինչպես որ դուք մեզ վստահեցրել էիք, եթե չեմ սխալվում մոտ 3 շաբաթ առաջ: Հա, ի դեպ, դուք պատահաբար չեք ճանաչում այստեղ Հայ քրիստենեա անունով գրանցված անդամին, կամ արդյոք կարծում եք որ նման տիպերի պաշտպանության կարիքը մեր Վեհափառը զգում է:


Հարգելի Մտահոգ, իհարկե, շատ հաճելի է լսել, որ իմ ներկայությունը ուրախալի է համարվում: Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:  
Ձեր հարցերին պատասխանելու համար ես խոստացել էի դիմել Տեր Ասողիկին, ինչը և արել եմ: Դրանից հետո մի անգամ եմ հնարավորություն ունեցել Տեր Հորը հարցնելու, թե ի'նչ եղավ: Կարծեմ գրանցվել էր, բայց դեռևս չէր կարողացել գրառում անել (ենթադրում եմ, որ խոսքը ադմինիստրացիայի կողմից հաստատման սպասելու պահին էր վերաբերում): Դրանից հետո Տեր Հորը մի քանի անգամ տեսել եմ, բայց հարմար առիթ չի եղել հարցնելու, թե ինչն ինչոց է: Հենց հարմարվեց, կհարցնեմ: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է «ցնցող զուգադիպություններին».  երևի շատ չմանրանամ դրա վրա: Միայն ասեմ,  որ երբ ես գրառում անելու առիթ և հնարավորություն եմ ունենում, դա երբևիցե «զուգադիպություններով» պայմանավորված չի լինում, ուստի խորհուրդ կտայի ավելորդ ցնցումների վրա էներգիա չծախսել:  :Cool:  
Հայ Քրիստոնյային ճանաչում եմ: Կարող եմ միայն ասել, որ վատ տղա չէ և նաև, որ հոգևորական չէ: Այսքանը, եթե Ձեր հարցի մեջ այս պատասխանների ակնկալիքը կար: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հայհոյախառն ելույթներին, ապա ասեմ, որ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ խրախուսում նման կարգի որևէ ելույթ, լինի թեր, թե դեմ: Եվ առհասարակ. ես կողմ չեմ նաև հեգնախառն, սարկազմով կամ ագրեսիայով հագեցած գրառումներին, զգայացունց արտահայտությունների մրցավազքին ու նմանատիպ ևայլնին: Իսկ նման կարգի գրառումներ, ինչքան էլ գրաքննության մարմաջով չտառապենք, բավականին հաճախ են հանդիպում: Առաջին հերթին ես անելիքս համարում եմ սեփական գրառումներս նման կարգի  երևույթներից հնարավորինս զերծ պահելը:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> <<Ժողովրդի մեջ>> ասելով` ինչ նկատի ունեք? Կոնկրետ ես ոչ մի անգամ ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ էլ լսել եմ, որ հոգևորական եկած լինի Ազատության հրապարակ, ինչը շատ կարևոր էր: Թող գար կամ Լևոնին ասեր <<դուք.....լավ կլինի իմ ժողովրդին կործանման ուղու վրա չդնեք...>> կամ գնար Սերժին ու Քոչարյանին ասեր. <<...դուք քանդել եք մեր երկիրը, հեռացեք...թողեք ժողովուրդս ազատ ապրի...>>: Բայց բռնել էին չեզոք դիրք` պատճառաբանելով, թե եկեղեցին քաղաքականությամբ չի զբաղվում ու այս հայտարարությամբ հողին են հավասարեցնում այն համոզմունքը, որ եկեղեցին ազգապահպան կառույց է:
> Հասկանում եմ` շատ դժվար է միայնակ այսքան հարցերի պատասխանելը, բայց դե ուրիշը չկա: Տեր Շմավոնն էլ զրկել է մեզ իր ներկայությունից


«Ժողովրդի մեջ» ասելով ես հենց Ազատության հրապարկն էլ ի նկատի ունեմ, Աստղ ջան:  :Smile: Եղել են, այն էլ ոչ մեկ կամ երկու հոգի: Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող ցուցակ հրապարակել, այլապես շատ հնարավոր է, որ նույնիսկ Ձեզ ծանոթ անուններ էլ տեսնեիք (ենթադրաբար եմ ասում` առանց որևէ մեկին ակնարկելու):  
Ձեր գրառման շարունակությանը եթե պատասխանեմ, ապա արդեն կանցնենք քաղաքական ոլորտի քննարկումների: Ես, իհարկե, «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի տեղը հրաշալի գիտեմ և նույնիսկ երբեմն հետևում եմ քննարկումներին, բայց եթե նկատել եք, երբևէ մասնակից չեմ լինում քննարկումներին:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ հանձնում նախորդ գրառումներիցս այս հատվածը: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել Ձեր կարծիքը.


Ցանկացած նմանատիպ դեպք դատապարտելի է, սակայն դա որևէ կերպ չի արդարացնում Գարեգին Բ-ին։



> Հ.Գ. Հարգելի Արտեգո, գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով գոնե Ձեր` մոդերատորի կարգավիճակը ակնկալելի է դարձնում մի քիչ այլ ձևակերպում, քան «որոշ տեղերը բարձրացնելն է»: Սա որպես դիտարկում, ոչ թե դիտողություն:


Մոդերատորի կարգավիճակը որևէ կերպ չի սահմանափակում իմ, որպես անդամի գրառում անելու իրավունքը։ Դա բազմիցս նշվել է։ Ֆորումում մոդերատորական պարտականությունները կատարելուց դուրս ես հասարակ անդամ եմ, ինչպես և բոլորը և արտահայտում եմ իմ և միայն իմ կարծիքը։ Անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ ձևակերպումը որևէ վիրավորական տարր չի պարունակում, եթե բաժնի մոդերատորը համարում է այլ կերպ, ապա նա իրավունք ունի խմբագրել իմ այդ գրառումը։

Վերադառնանք Կաթողիկոսին։ Ինքս Վրաստանից եմ։ 1989 թվականի ապրիլի 9-ի ցնցող դեպքերից մի քանի ժամ առաջ, Վրաստանի Կաթողիկոսը եկավ և դիմեց ժողովրդին, խնդրեց գնալ իր ետևից, գնալ Աստծո տուն՝ Եկեղեցի։ Ժողովուրդը մերժեց, բայց կարևորը այստեղ այն է, որ Կաթողիկոսը եկել էր։ 2006 թվականին Վրաստանի Կաթողիկոսը նույնպես եկավ հրապարակ և դիմեց ժողովրդին։ Հիմա կրկնում եմ հարցս, ի՞նչն էր խանգարում Գարեգին Բ-ին գալ հրապարակ ու դիմել ժողովրդին։

Հ.Գ. Այն որ գնացել է Լևոնի մոտ, Լևոնը չի ընդունել կամ չի գնացել, կամ ընդունել է… Դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում։

----------


## Dn. Noy

ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ լավ էէէէէէէէէէէէէէ 
արդեն ձանձրացնում էք....

----------


## Dn. Noy

Սկսենք այնտեղից, թէ ինչու՞ պիտի ժողովուրդը հավաքվեր հրապարակում....
Շատ հեշտ է մարդկանց մեղադրել, իսկ հետո արդարացնել արդեն չի լինի.... խնդրում եմ մտածեք սեփական ուղեղով.... ինչու՞ էք խոսում մարտի մեկի դեպքերից առանց ինքներդ ձեզ մեղադրելու... չի կարելի, բոլորս էլ մեղավոր ենք դեպքերի նման զարգացումների համար: Մեկը ես՝ ինձ մեղադրում եմ... փորձեք մեղքը ձեր մեջ փնտրել՝ առանց որևէ մեկին քննադատելու:
   Գիտեք, ինձ թվում է այստեղ հարցն ավելի գլոբալ է քան կարելի է կարծել, ու դա ցավալի իրողություն և ցավոք նաև իրականություն: Մենք բաժանվել ենք երկու մասի ու անխնա բզկտում ենք մեկս մյուսիս: Մեկի ճշմարտությունը խանգարում է մյուսի ապրելուն:  Մտածե՛ք:

----------


## Monk

> Ցանկացած նմանատիպ դեպք դատապարտելի է, սակայն դա որևէ կերպ չի արդարացնում Գարեգին Բ-ին։


Ես արդարացնել կամ չարդարցնելու համար չեմ հարցնում: Իրավացի եք, որ ցանկացած նման դեպք դատապարտելի է: Բայց փաստն այն է, որ չի դատապարտվում նմանատիպ որևէ դեպք: 




> Վերադառնանք Կաթողիկոսին։ Ինքս Վրաստանից եմ։ 1989 թվականի ապրիլի 9-ի ցնցող դեպքերից մի քանի ժամ առաջ, Վրաստանի Կաթողիկոսը եկավ և դիմեց ժողովրդին, խնդրեց գնալ իր ետևից, գնալ Աստծո տուն՝ Եկեղեցի։ Ժողովուրդը մերժեց, բայց կարևորը այստեղ այն է, որ Կաթողիկոսը եկել էր։ 2006 թվականին Վրաստանի Կաթողիկոսը նույնպես եկավ հրապարակ և դիմեց ժողովրդին։ Հիմա կրկնում եմ հարցս, ի՞նչն էր խանգարում Գարեգին Բ-ին գալ հրապարակ ու դիմել ժողովրդին։


Թե ինչու չի գնացել, այդ հարցին *իրավասու է* պատասխանել միայն Վեհափառը կամ նրա լիազորած անձը: Ես ոչ առաջինն եմ, ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Ձեր բերած օրինակներում Ձեզ համար առաջնահերթ խնդիրը գնալ-չգնալու հարցն է, իսկ ինձ համար` մերժելու պարագան: Ինչու փորձ չի արվում վերլուծել նման պարագաներում (այդպիսի օրինակներ կան նաև մեր իրականության մեջ) մերժելու հանգամանքը? Ինչու խանգարելու մասին հարցը չի տրվում այն անձանց, ովքեր տարբեր խողովակներով տարիներ շարունակ պատրաստի մեկնաբանություններով ու, մեղմ ասած, ոչ օբյեկտիվ լույսի ներքո են իրենց լսարանին մատուցում Կաթողիկոսի կամ հոգևոր դասի կերպարներն ու գործունեությունը: Ինչու անկախ այն հանգամանաքից, թե Վազգեն Վեհափառը գնացել էր հրապարակ, իսկ Գարեգին Վեհափառը` ոչ, երկու դեպքում էլ նույն արձագանքներն են հնչում? Մինչդեռ երկուսն էլ, անկախ այն հանգամանքից, թե ով ոնց է փորձում մեկնաբանել, նույն մտահոգություններով առաջնորդված են գործել և գործում:  Եվ նաև մի հարց, Արտեգո. ինչ պիտի ասեր հրապարակ եկած Վեհափառը ըստ Ձեզ? Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է իմանալ Ձեր պատկերացումը:




> Հ.Գ. Այն որ գնացել է Լևոնի մոտ, Լևոնը չի ընդունել կամ չի գնացել, կամ ընդունել է… Դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում։


Եթե հետաքրքրել էր, ես դրանից չեմ ուզում խոսել, ինչպես նաև չեմ խոսում Սերժի մոտ գնալ-չգնալուց: Պատճառս հստակ է. չեմ ուզում որևէ անձի կերպարին կամ գործունեությանը քաղաքական գնահատական տալ:

----------


## Kuk

> Monk-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Քառասունքի կարգը հատուկ արարողություն է, որ կատարվում է հանգուցյալի թաղման 40-րդ օրը` գերեզմանատանը, այն գերեզմանի առջև, ուր թաղված է հանգուցյալը:
> 
> 
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, քառասունքը խորհրդանշում է հանգուցյալի հոգու հրաժեշտը երկրից: Այսինքն՝ մահանալուց հետո՝ 40օր հոգին դեռ երկրի վրա է լինում: Ես որքան գիտեմ՝ քառասունքի արարողությունը կատարվում է մահանալու օրվանից 40 օր հետո, և ոչ՝ թաղման: Եթե սխալ է տեղեկությունս, կխնդրեմ՝ մեկնաբանեք, թե ինչու է դա կատարվում ոչ թե մահվանից 40 օր հետո, այլ՝ հուղարկավորությունից:
> 
> Եվ որպես եկեղեցական ավանդույթներին բավականին լավ տիրապետող անձ, կասե՞ք, թե մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետևանքով զոհվածների հիշատակը հարգելու համար նշանակվե՞ց որևէ սգո օր, թե՝ ոչ:


Էս հարցս սենց անպատասխան էլ մնաց հա՞ :Sad:

----------


## Monk

> Էս հարցս սենց անպատասխան էլ մնաց հա՞


Իհարկե ոչ, Կուկ ջան  :Smile:  Ես մոդերատորին խնդրել էի առանձին թեմա բացել, որ այս թեմայից շատ չշեղվենք: Մտեք այստեղ.
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=25441

----------


## Dn. Noy

Չեմ սիրում նման թեմաների անդրադառնալ, բայց ստիպված եմ........
Հավատացե՛ք, Հայ եկեղեցիներում (խոսքս շինության մասին է) այսքան ժամանակ դեռ քառասունքի արարողություն չի կատարվել.... պարզ է՞: Եթե այո, անցնենք առաջ:          Եկեղեցին որևէ սգո օր չի նշանակում, եթե գիտեք նման օր, կխնդրեի տեղեկացնել:
       Քառասունքի արարողությունը զուտ գերեզմանային է, և կատարվում է բացառապես գերեզմանատանը, եթե իհարկե մահացածի պարագային դա կա: Եթե չկա, հարազատների մասնակցությամբ, որևէ եկեղեցում կատարվում է հոգեհանգստի պաշտոն, որոշակի դեպքերում կարելի է կատարել նաև քառասնօրեքի պաշտոն (վերջին հայտնի դեպքերից կարելի է հիշել ավիովթարը): Համենայն դեպս համայնական որևէ արարողություն չի կատարվում:
    Որպեսզի առիթ չտամ այլևայլ խոսակցությունների, ասեմ, որ մարտի 2-ին ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, և մինչև այժմ էլ սգում եմ ու դեռ շատ երկար կհիշեմ (եթե իհարկե երբևէ կմոռանամ):

----------


## Kuk

> Որպեսզի առիթ չտամ այլևայլ խոսակցությունների, ասեմ, որ մարտի 2-ին ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, և մինչև այժմ էլ սգում եմ ու դեռ շատ երկար կհիշեմ (եթե իհարկե երբևէ կմոռանամ):


Գրածդ «ձեզնից» բառով ու՞մ նկատի ունեիր: Ինչո՞վ ես հաշվում ողբալ, ամենաշատ ողբալ… որո՞նք են այդ չափանիշները: Լացի տևողությու՞նը: Եթե կա ողբ որևէ մեկի համար, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը ողբում է այնքան, որքանով իր համար ցավալի է դա, և կարիք չկա նշելու, թե ով է ամենաշատը ողբացել, ով՝ ամենաքիչը: Եվ որտեղի՞ց քեզ տեղեկություն, թե գրածդ «ձեզնից»-ի մեջ մտնողները որքան են ողբացել, ով քանի րոպե, ժամ կամ օր է լացել և այլն:

----------


## Մտահոգ

*Hay-Qristonea-ին և Dn. Noy-ին*

Ձեր մարտնչող "պաշտպանություն"ը շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ եթե այնքան ողբերգական չլիներ որ նմանվեր թամադայության կամ փողոցային անհաջող բազառի: Քննադատությունից վիրավորվում է նրանք ում ինքնասիրությունը ավելի է զարգացած քան մտածելու կարողությունը կամ անլիարժեքության բարդույթ ունի: Խոսքս տվյալ դեպքում վերաբերվում է ԵԿԵՂԵՑԱԿԱՆՆԵՐ պաշտպանությանը լծված վերոնշյալ անխոնջ քրիստոնեաններին, չնայած այդպես էլ գրառումներից չկարողացա հասկանալ թե ԴՈՒՔ ում նկատի ունեք *"Բայց ձեզնից ովքե?ր են, որ ականջալուր են եղել այս խոսքերին:"*  այս ու նմանատիպ նախադասություններ գրոտելիս: Հայ մարդը քննադատում է Իր ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՆ ոչ արժանի եկեղեցականներին: Դուք ումից եք պաշտպանում ու ում եք պաշտպանում՞: Խնդրում եմ եկեղեցին, հավատքը մի շփոթեք եկեղեցականների հետ, Եկեղեցին մի դարձրեք բռատսվա ու ախպերություն, ու ձեզ անտեղի մի ենթարկեք արդարացի հարձակման, երբ անարդարացի ու անտեղի ախպերությանը օգնության եք հասնում: Կոնկրետ Hay-Qristonea-ի հայհոյախառն ու անիմաստ պաշտպանությունը ավելի շատ վնասում է եկեղեցականներին, քանի որ մի անգամ ևս համոզում է ինձ թե այդ եկեղեցականները ինչ հայ քրիստոնեա են դաստիրակել:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=Hay-Qristonya;828513] 
*Հանգիստ եղեք, չնայած նրա, որ Վեհափառի հասցեին ինչ ասես չեն ասում, նա հայերին չափից շատ է սիրում, նա նման բան չի անի, և ի վերջո նա այդ աստիճանի չի ցածրանա:
ԵՐԱՆԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՅԻՔ ԳՆԱՀԱՏԵԼ ՆՐԱ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ՈՒ ԽՈՆԱՐՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:*


Միայն այս մասին կպատասխանեմ քանի որ մյուսներին պատասխանելու համար պիտի հայհոյանքների մի ողջ պահեստ օգտագործեմ: ԻՆչու ես դու այդքան վստահ որ Վեհափառի հետ ոչ ոք չի խոսել, չեն ճանաչում, ու միայն դու ես ճանաչում ու ըմբռնում նրա մեծությունը՞: Կամ արդյոք քո ճանաչելը արդեն բավարար է մյուսների համար: Այդպիսի պաշտպանությունը բոլորիս ծանոթ մեր կեցաղային ռազբորկաններին է պատկանում - *էս տղուն ճանաչողը տենց չէր ասի*- Ճանաչողությունը տարբեր կերպ է լինում ու տարբեր անհատներ մարդուն տարբեր ձեւով են վերաբերվում։ ՍՍ-ին ճանաչողների մի մասը նրան մարդակեր են համարում մի մասը լեվոնականությունից Հայաստանը փրկած փրկիչ: 
Տեսնում եք ինչ դժվար է քո ճանաչելը ասնավանի ընդունել: 
Համ էլ հայ քրիստոնեային չի սազում կռուտոյ դրսևորումը մանավանդ որ կոնկրետ քո մոտ դա էլ հաջող չի ստացվում:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Գրածդ «ձեզնից» բառով ու՞մ նկատի ունեիր: Ինչո՞վ ես հաշվում ողբալ, ամենաշատ ողբալ… որո՞նք են այդ չափանիշները: Լացի տևողությու՞նը: Եթե կա ողբ որևէ մեկի համար, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը ողբում է այնքան, որքանով իր համար ցավալի է դա, և կարիք չկա նշելու, թե ով է ամենաշատը ողբացել, ով՝ ամենաքիչը: Եվ որտեղի՞ց քեզ տեղեկություն, թե գրածդ «ձեզնից»-ի մեջ մտնողները որքան են ողբացել, ով քանի րոպե, ժամ կամ օր է լացել և այլն:



              Կներեք չպարզաբանելու համար.........
"Ձեզնից" բառով նկատի ունեմ այն մարդակնց ովքեր անհանգստանում են զոհերի "չկատարված" քառասունքի համար (Վստահ եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր զոհի համար քառասունք կատարվել է): Հուսով եմ հասկացաք: Ի՞նչ թաքցնեմ, մարտի մեկին հաջորդող ամբողջ ընթացքում կային "ճակատամարտի" մասնակիցներ, ովքեր առանց սրտի ցավի պատմում էին հարյուրավոր սպանվածների, հազարավոր ավտոմատավորների և դիպուկահարների մասին, որոնք անհասցե կրակ էին բացում ժողովրդի վրա: Ես դեպքերից մի մասի ականատեսն եմ: Եվ չեմ թաքցնի իմ առաջին ռեակցեան "Ողբամ զքեզ, Ո՛վ հայ ժողովուրդ": 
        Հավատացեք, ես մարդկանց լավ եմ ճանաչում և այդ պատումների մեջ
որևէ սրտացավություն չտեսա, այնտեղ կար ԽԱԲՎԱԾ ԵՎ ԽԱԲՈՂ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ հոգեբանություն... Պետք չէ անմեղ զոհվածի հիշատակը շահարկությունների ենթարկել, ընդ որում այստեղ "անմեղ" բառն առավել քան տեղին է: Համաձա՞յն եք: 
        Եթե այստեղ տեսաք ողբալու սուբորդինացիա, վստահ եմ հասկացաք խոսքերիս իմաստը: Ավելին բացատրելու հավես չունեմ, չվիրավորվեք "ՁԵԶ" բառից, ես չեմ սիրում, որ մարդիկ վիրավորվում են ինձանից, ես ինքս երբեք ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորում:

----------


## Kuk

> Կներեք չպարզաբանելու համար.........
> "Ձեզնից" բառով նկատի ունեմ այն մարդակնց ովքեր անհանգստանում են զոհերի "չկատարված" քառասունքի համար (Վստահ եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր զոհի համար քառասունք կատարվել է): Հուսով եմ հասկացաք: Ի՞նչ թաքցնեմ, մարտի մեկին հաջորդող ամբողջ ընթացքում կային "ճակատամարտի" մասնակիցներ, ովքեր առանց սրտի ցավի պատմում էին հարյուրավոր սպանվածների, հազարավոր ավտոմատավորների և դիպուկահարների մասին, որոնք անհասցե կրակ էին բացում ժողովրդի վրա: Ես դեպքերից մի մասի ականատեսն եմ: Եվ չեմ թաքցնի իմ առաջին ռեակցեան "Ողբամ զքեզ, Ո՛վ հայ ժողովուրդ": 
>         Հավատացեք, ես մարդկանց լավ եմ ճանաչում և այդ պատումների մեջ
> որևէ սրտացավություն չտեսա, այնտեղ կար ԽԱԲՎԱԾ ԵՎ ԽԱԲՈՂ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ հոգեբանություն... Պետք չէ անմեղ զոհվածի հիշատակը շահարկությունների ենթարկել, ընդ որում այստեղ "անմեղ" բառն առավել քան տեղին է: Համաձա՞յն եք: 
>         Եթե այստեղ տեսաք ողբալու սուբորդինացիա, վստահ եմ հասկացաք խոսքերիս իմաստը: Ավելին բացատրելու հավես չունեմ, չվիրավորվեք "ՁԵԶ" բառից, ես չեմ սիրում, որ մարդիկ վիրավորվում են ինձանից, ես ինքս երբեք ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորում:


Եթե խոսքդ վերաբերում է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հետևանքով զոհվածների քառասունքին, պետք է ասեմ, որ վստահությունդ այստեղ տեղին չէ, քանի որ ոչ բոլորի քառասունքն է կատարվել, քանի որ դեռ չի լրացել զոհերից երկուսի մահվան քառասուն օրը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կներեք չպարզաբանելու համար.........
> "Ձեզնից" բառով նկատի ունեմ այն մարդակնց ովքեր անհանգստանում են զոհերի "չկատարված" քառասունքի համար (Վստահ եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր զոհի համար քառասունք կատարվել է): Հուսով եմ հասկացաք: Ի՞նչ թաքցնեմ, մարտի մեկին հաջորդող ամբողջ ընթացքում կային "ճակատամարտի" մասնակիցներ, ովքեր առանց սրտի ցավի պատմում էին հարյուրավոր սպանվածների, հազարավոր ավտոմատավորների և դիպուկահարների մասին, որոնք անհասցե կրակ էին բացում ժողովրդի վրա: Ես դեպքերից մի մասի ականատեսն եմ: Եվ չեմ թաքցնի իմ առաջին ռեակցեան "Ողբամ զքեզ, Ո՛վ հայ ժողովուրդ": 
>         Հավատացեք, ես մարդկանց լավ եմ ճանաչում և այդ պատումների մեջ
> որևէ սրտացավություն չտեսա, այնտեղ կար ԽԱԲՎԱԾ ԵՎ ԽԱԲՈՂ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ հոգեբանություն... Պետք չէ անմեղ զոհվածի հիշատակը շահարկությունների ենթարկել, ընդ որում այստեղ "անմեղ" բառն առավել քան տեղին է: Համաձա՞յն եք: 
>         Եթե այստեղ տեսաք ողբալու սուբորդինացիա, վստահ եմ հասկացաք խոսքերիս իմաստը: Ավելին բացատրելու հավես չունեմ, չվիրավորվեք "ՁԵԶ" բառից, ես չեմ սիրում, որ մարդիկ վիրավորվում են ինձանից, ես ինքս երբեք ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորում:


ՌՔ-ն և մի շարք բարձրաստիճան ոստիկաններ պաշտոնապես հայտարարում էին, որ ոստիկանները մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության Հրապարակ են մտել առանց ռետինե մահակների, առանց սաղավարտների, առանց վահանների.

մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են.

----------


## Kuk

> Որպեսզի առիթ չտամ այլևայլ խոսակցությունների, ասեմ, որ մարտի 2-ին ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, և մինչև այժմ էլ սգում եմ ու դեռ շատ երկար կհիշեմ (եթե իհարկե երբևէ կմոռանամ):





> Կներեք չպարզաբանելու համար.........
> "Ձեզնից" բառով նկատի ունեմ այն մարդակնց ովքեր անհանգստանում են զոհերի "չկատարված" քառասունքի համար:


Ենթադրենք՝ ես անհանգստանում եմ նշածդ փաստի առթիվ, այս դեպքում որտեղի՞ց ունես տեղեկություն, որ դու ինձնից շատ ես ողբացել ու լացել: 

Օրինակը իմ անձի հետ է կապված, բայց այս օրինակի մեջ կարող են մտնել շատ ակումբցիներ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

[QUOTE=mtahog;838185]*Hay-Qristonea-ին և Dn. Noy-ին*

Ձեր մարտնչող "պաշտպանություն"ը շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ եթե այնքան ողբերգական չլիներ որ նմանվեր թամադայության կամ փողոցային անհաջող բազառի: Քննադատությունից վիրավորվում է նրանք ում ինքնասիրությունը ավելի է զարգացած քան մտածելու կարողությունը կամ անլիարժեքության բարդույթ ունի: Խոսքս տվյալ դեպքում վերաբերվում է ԵԿԵՂԵՑԱԿԱՆՆԵՐ պաշտպանությանը լծված վերոնշյալ անխոնջ քրիստոնեաններին, չնայած այդպես էլ գրառումներից չկարողացա հասկանալ թե ԴՈՒՔ ում նկատի ունեք *"Բայց ձեզնից ովքե?ր են, որ ականջալուր են եղել այս խոսքերին:"*  այս ու նմանատիպ նախադասություններ գրոտելիս: Հայ մարդը քննադատում է Իր ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՆ ոչ արժանի եկեղեցականներին: Դուք ումից եք պաշտպանում ու ում եք պաշտպանում՞: Խնդրում եմ եկեղեցին, հավատքը մի շփոթեք եկեղեցականների հետ, Եկեղեցին մի դարձրեք բռատսվա ու ախպերություն, ու ձեզ անտեղի մի ենթարկեք արդարացի հարձակման, երբ անարդարացի ու անտեղի ախպերությանը օգնության եք հասնում: Կոնկրետ Hay-Qristonea-ի հայհոյախառն ու անիմաստ պաշտպանությունը ավելի շատ վնասում է եկեղեցականներին, քանի որ մի անգամ ևս համոզում է ինձ թե այդ եկեղեցականները ինչ հայ քրիստոնեա են դաստիրակել:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> *Հանգիստ եղեք, չնայած նրա, որ Վեհափառի հասցեին ինչ ասես չեն ասում, նա հայերին չափից շատ է սիրում, նա նման բան չի անի, և ի վերջո նա այդ աստիճանի չի ցածրանա:
> ԵՐԱՆԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՅԻՔ ԳՆԱՀԱՏԵԼ ՆՐԱ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ՈՒ ԽՈՆԱՐՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:*
> 
> 
> Միայն այս մասին կպատասխանեմ քանի որ մյուսներին պատասխանելու համար պիտի հայհոյանքների մի ողջ պահեստ օգտագործեմ: ԻՆչու ես դու այդքան վստահ որ Վեհափառի հետ ոչ ոք չի խոսել, չեն ճանաչում, ու միայն դու ես ճանաչում ու ըմբռնում նրա մեծությունը՞: Կամ արդյոք քո ճանաչելը արդեն բավարար է մյուսների համար: Այդպիսի պաշտպանությունը բոլորիս ծանոթ մեր կեցաղային ռազբորկաններին է պատկանում - *էս տղուն ճանաչողը տենց չէր ասի*- Ճանաչողությունը տարբեր կերպ է լինում ու տարբեր անհատներ մարդուն տարբեր ձեւով են վերաբերվում։ ՍՍ-ին ճանաչողների մի մասը նրան մարդակեր են համարում մի մասը լեվոնականությունից Հայաստանը փրկած փրկիչ: 
> Տեսնում եք ինչ դժվար է քո ճանաչելը ասնավանի ընդունել: 
> Համ էլ հայ քրիստոնեային չի սազում կռուտոյ դրսևորումը մանավանդ որ կոնկրետ քո մոտ դա էլ հաջող չի ստացվում:


      Հարգելի մտահոգ, թույլ տվեք պատասխանել.....
Ուղակի այստեղ մեղադրանքներն ու քննադատություններն անտեղի են: Այդպես չէ՞: Ես պակաս մտահոգ չեմ իմ ժողովրդին ծանր վիճակից դուրս բերելու սրբազան գործում: Եթե մի հայ, որ ապրում է Հայաստանում և մտահոգ չէ իր հայրենիքի և հայրենակիցների բարեկեցությամբ, ապա այդ մեկն արժանի չէ մեզ: Ուրախ եմ, որ այսօր չեմ տեսնում նման մարդկանց: Բայց եթե մտահոգությունդ պիտի արտահայատես աջ ու ձախ քննադատություն ու թույն սփռելով և ժողովրդիդ մի մասին մյուսի դեմ լարելով, ինչ արժէ քո մտահոգությունը: Հոգևորականությունն այսօր ունի իր անելիքները, որոնք լավ թե վատ, ուշ թե շուտ կարողանում է ի կատար ածել: Կարծում եմ եկեղեցին և եկեղեցականները մեզնից բողոքելու ավելի շատ բան ունեն, քան մենք նրանց, համենայն դեպս չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ եկեղեցականները որևէ մեկին քննադատեն այն բանի համար, որ իրենց մեռելների քառասունքը կատարում են թաղումից մի կամ մի քանի օր հետո, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն անում, կամ էլ թաղում են առանց քահանայական ծեսի: Իսկ հակառակն այստեղ տեսնում եմ:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Ենթադրենք՝ ես անհանգստանում եմ նշածդ փաստի առթիվ, այս դեպքում որտեղի՞ց ունես տեղեկություն, որ դու ինձնից շատ ես ողբացել ու լացել: 
> 
> Օրինակը իմ անձի հետ կապված, բայց այս օրինակի մեջ կարող են մտնել շատ ակումբցիներ:


    Երևի նկատել ես, որ այս ֆորումում ես նորեկ եմ և շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հայկական այպսիսի ֆորումներ կան:
     Ինձնից մեկ ամբողջ շաբաթ պահանջվեց ծանոթանալու համար հատկապես ինձ համար հետաքրքիր ԲՈԼՈՐ գրառումներին: Ըստ այդմ իմ գրածները տեղին են: 
     Իսկ անհանգստությանդ համար ես նույնպես մտածել եմ ու գրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի մտահոգ, թույլ տվեք պատասխանել.....
> Ուղակի այստեղ մեղադրանքներն ու քննադատություններն անտեղի են: Այդպես չէ՞: Ես պակաս մտահոգ չեմ իմ ժողովրդին ծանր վիճակից դուրս բերելու սրբազան գործում: Եթե մի հայ, որ ապրում է Հայաստանում և մտահոգ չէ իր հայրենիքի և հայրենակիցների բարեկեցությամբ, ապա այդ մեկն արժանի չէ մեզ: Ուրախ եմ, որ այսօր չեմ տեսնում նման մարդկանց: Բայց եթե մտահոգությունդ պիտի արտահայատես աջ ու ձախ քննադատություն ու թույն սփռելով և ժողովրդիդ մի մասին մյուսի դեմ լարելով, ինչ արժէ քո մտահոգությունը: Հոգևորականությունն այսօր ունի իր անելիքները, որոնք լավ թե վատ, ուշ թե շուտ կարողանում է ի կատար ածել: Կարծում եմ եկեղեցին և եկեղեցականները մեզնից բողոքելու ավելի շատ բան ունեն, քան մենք նրանց, համենայն դեպս չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ եկեղեցականները որևէ մեկին քննադատեն այն բանի համար, որ իրենց մեռելների քառասունքը կատարում են թաղումից մի կամ մի քանի օր հետո, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն անում, կամ էլ թաղում են առանց քահանայական ծեսի: Իսկ հակառակն այստեղ տեսնում եմ:


Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կարող ես Մտահոգի գրառումներից որևէ մեկը մեջբերել, որտեղ նա՝ քո խոսքով ասած՝ թույն է սփռում, կամ ժողովրդի մի մասին լարում է մյուսի դեմ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> ՌՔ-ն և մի շարք բարձրաստիճան ոստիկաններ պաշտոնապես հայտարարում էին, որ ոստիկանները մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության Հրապարակ են մտել առանց ռետինե մահակների, առանց սաղավարտների, առանց վահանների.
> 
> մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են.


Շնորհակալություն փաստական ապացույցներով պատասխանի համար, բայց կարծում եմ կամ պատասխանդ ինձ չէ ուղղված, կամ ճիշտ չես ընթերցել գրառումը:

----------


## Kuk

> Երևի նկատել ես, որ այս ֆորումում ես նորեկ եմ և շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հայկական այպսիսի ֆորումներ կան:
>      Ինձնից մեկ ամբողջ շաբաթ պահանջվեց ծանոթանալու համար հատկապես ինձ համար հետաքրքիր ԲՈԼՈՐ գրառումներին: Ըստ այդմ իմ գրածները տեղին են: 
>      Իսկ անհանգստությանդ համար ես նույնպես մտածել եմ ու գրել:


Դու չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին. Որտեղի՞ց ունես տեղեկություն, թե ես որքան եմ ողբացել կամ լացել: Գրառումներս կարդալով դու դա չէիր կարող իմանալ, քանի որ ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ գրել. «գիտե՞ք, հիմա նստած ողբում ու լացում եմ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի համար»:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Dn. Noy;838621]


> *Hay-Qristonea-ին և Dn. Noy-ին*
> 
> Ձեր մարտնչող "պաշտպանություն"ը շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ եթե այնքան ողբերգական չլիներ որ նմանվեր թամադայության կամ փողոցային անհաջող բազառի: Քննադատությունից վիրավորվում է նրանք ում ինքնասիրությունը ավելի է զարգացած քան մտածելու կարողությունը կամ անլիարժեքության բարդույթ ունի: Խոսքս տվյալ դեպքում վերաբերվում է ԵԿԵՂԵՑԱԿԱՆՆԵՐ պաշտպանությանը լծված վերոնշյալ անխոնջ քրիստոնեաններին, չնայած այդպես էլ գրառումներից չկարողացա հասկանալ թե ԴՈՒՔ ում նկատի ունեք *"Բայց ձեզնից ովքե?ր են, որ ականջալուր են եղել այս խոսքերին:"*  այս ու նմանատիպ նախադասություններ գրոտելիս: Հայ մարդը քննադատում է Իր ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՆ ոչ արժանի եկեղեցականներին: Դուք ումից եք պաշտպանում ու ում եք պաշտպանում՞: Խնդրում եմ եկեղեցին, հավատքը մի շփոթեք եկեղեցականների հետ, Եկեղեցին մի դարձրեք բռատսվա ու ախպերություն, ու ձեզ անտեղի մի ենթարկեք արդարացի հարձակման, երբ անարդարացի ու անտեղի ախպերությանը օգնության եք հասնում: Կոնկրետ Hay-Qristonea-ի հայհոյախառն ու անիմաստ պաշտպանությունը ավելի շատ վնասում է եկեղեցականներին, քանի որ մի անգամ ևս համոզում է ինձ թե այդ եկեղեցականները ինչ հայ քրիստոնեա են դաստիրակել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
> 
> 
>       Հարգելի մտահոգ, թույլ տվեք պատասխանել.....
> Ուղակի այստեղ մեղադրանքներն ու քննադատություններն անտեղի են: Այդպես չէ՞: Ես պակաս մտահոգ չեմ իմ ժողովրդին ծանր վիճակից դուրս բերելու սրբազան գործում: Եթե մի հայ, որ ապրում է Հայաստանում և մտահոգ չէ իր հայրենիքի և հայրենակիցների բարեկեցությամբ, ապա այդ մեկն արժանի չէ մեզ: Ուրախ եմ, որ այսօր չեմ տեսնում նման մարդկանց: Բայց եթե մտահոգությունդ պիտի արտահայատես աջ ու ձախ քննադատություն ու թույն սփռելով և ժողովրդիդ մի մասին մյուսի դեմ լարելով, ինչ արժէ քո մտահոգությունը: Հոգևորականությունն այսօր ունի իր անելիքները, որոնք լավ թե վատ, ուշ թե շուտ կարողանում է ի կատար ածել: Կարծում եմ եկեղեցին և եկեղեցականները մեզնից բողոքելու ավելի շատ բան ունեն, քան մենք նրանց, համենայն դեպս չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ եկեղեցականները որևէ մեկին քննադատեն այն բանի համար, որ իրենց մեռելների քառասունքը կատարում են թաղումից մի կամ մի քանի օր հետո, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն անում, կամ էլ թաղում են առանց քահանայական ծեսի: Իսկ հակառակն այստեղ տեսնում եմ:


ուրեմն թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել, ես իրավունք ունեմ քննադատելու *եկեղեցականներին* ոչ եկեղեցուն, քանի որ ես եկեղեցու անդամ եմ ու տեսնում եմ որ եկեղեցականները չեն կատարում այն, կամ գոնե բարեխղճորեն չեն կատարում այն ինչի համար որ կոչված են: Սա միանշանակ է, քննադատությունը տեղին է ու իմ իրավունքն է, երբ Հայ-քրիստոնեա կոչված անդամը ընդհանուր դատողություններ է անում, քննադատում է մարդկանց որոնց նա չի ճանաչում, դա անիմաստ է, երբ ես քննադատելով հարցեր եմ ուղղում, կամենալով ունենալ այդ հարցերի պատասխանը, դա դիտվում է որպես թույն: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո գրածին թե չի եղել մի դեպք որ եկեղեցականները քննադատեն հավատացյալներին, դա ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է, ինչ ես կարծում հովիվը իրավունք ունի քննադատելու հոտին՞, ինչ ես կարծում եկեղեցականը ինչպես պիտի քննադատի հոտին, ինչ ցանել են այն էլ հնձում են, չեն հովվել հոտին, հոտը ցրվել է, չասես որ շատ եկեղեցին են կառուցել, Հայորդյաց տներ և բլա-բլա, արել են քանի որ պարտավոր են եղել անելու, դա նրանց կոչումն է, դա հերոսություն չէ, բայց չեն արել բավականաչափ, քանի որ եկեղեցու վերին օղակը դարձել է օլիգարխիկ, նայիր նրանց մեքենաներին, առօրյային ու կհամոզվես, ընդամենը: Հիմա դուք ինձ փորձում եք համոզել որ չարժե քննադատել եկեղեցականին քանի որ նա ինձ ոչ մի անգամ չի քննադատել: Աբսուրդ է, Ես որպես եկեղեցու անդամ չեմ ԿՊՆՈՒՄ եկեղեցականին, նա ի պատասխան չի ԿՊՆՈՒՄ ինձ ու բոլորս ապրում ենք ուրախ ու երջանիկ:

----------


## Kuk

> Շնորհակալություն փաստական ապացույցներով պատասխանի համար, բայց կարծում եմ կամ պատասխանդ ինձ չէ ուղղված, կամ ճիշտ չես ընթերցել գրառումը:


Գրառումս ուղղված էր հենց քո գրառմանը, որտեղ դու գրել էիր ընդդիմության շահերից խոսող մարդկանց ասածների մասին, ինչպես հասկացա, համարելով դրանք սուտ: Որպեսզի այս թեմայում միակողմանի տեղեկատվություն չլինի այդ դեպքերի մասին, ես գրել եմ իշխանությունների կողմից արված սուտ հայտարարությունների մասին և, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բերել եմ փաստ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կարող ես Մտահոգի գրառումներից որևէ մեկը մեջբերել, որտեղ նա՝ քո խոսքով ասած՝ թույն է սփռում, կամ ժողովրդի մի մասին լարում է մյուսի դեմ:



   Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ.....
Խոսքը  Mtahog յուզերին չի վերաբերում, այլ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...Հոգևորականությունն այսօր ունի իր անելիքները, որոնք լավ թե վատ, ուշ թե շուտ կարողանում է ի կատար ածել: Կարծում եմ եկեղեցին և եկեղեցականները մեզնից բողոքելու ավելի շատ բան ունեն, քան մենք նրանց...


- Dn. Noy
Բայց շատ դանդաղ չեն անում իրենց անելիքները? Հազվագյուտ հոգևորականներ են մնացել, որ ըմբռնում են իրենց կոչումը
Իսկ ինչ պիտի բողոքեն մեզնից.....ասում են, որ պառակտում ենք ազգը...., բայց հենց առաջինը իրենք են դա անում: Մեր եկեղեցին մնում ա Ուզբեկստանում էլ ճյուղավորում ունենա:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Գրառումս ուղղված էր հենց քո գրառմանը, որտեղ դու գրել էիր ընդդիմության շահերից խոսող մարդկանց ասածների մասին, ինչպես հասկացա, համարելով դրանք սուտ: Որպեսզի այս թեմայում միակողմանի տեղեկատվություն չլինի այդ դեպքերի մասին, ես գրել եմ իշխանությունների կողմից արված սուտ հայտարարությունների մասին և, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բերել եմ փաստ:



   Ցավոք նորից պիտի ուշդրության հրավիրեմ....
Ես մեկն եմ ու համար ընդիմություն և դիմություն չկա, ես ոչ մեկի "համար չեմ աշխատում", ունեմ սեփական ուղեղ, և կարողանում եմ որքան հնարավոր է անալիզի ենթարկել ինձ հասած վիզուալ և լսողական ողջ ինֆորմացիան:
       Ես մեկն եմ, որի համար իրեն ընդիմություն և դիմություն համարող բոլոր հայրենակիցներիս ինձ եղբայր եմ համարում: Դե դու էլ բնականաբար դրանց թվում ես:

----------


## Kuk

> Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ.....
> Խոսքը  Mtahog յուզերին չի վերաբերում, այլ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրին:





> Հարգելի մտահոգ, թույլ տվեք պատասխանել.....Ուղակի այստեղ մեղադրանքներն ու քննադատություններն անտեղի են: Այդպես չէ՞: Ես պակաս մտահոգ չեմ իմ ժողովրդին ծանր վիճակից դուրս բերելու սրբազան գործում: Եթե մի հայ, որ ապրում է Հայաստանում և մտահոգ չէ իր հայրենիքի և հայրենակիցների բարեկեցությամբ, ապա այդ մեկն արժանի չէ մեզ: Ուրախ եմ, որ այսօր չեմ տեսնում նման մարդկանց: Բայց եթե մտահոգությունդ պիտի արտահայատես աջ ու ձախ քննադատություն ու թույն սփռելով և ժողովրդիդ մի մասին մյուսի դեմ լարելով, ինչ արժէ քո մտահոգությունը: Հոգևորականությունն այսօր ունի իր անելիքները, որոնք լավ թե վատ, ուշ թե շուտ կարողանում է ի կատար ածել: Կարծում եմ եկեղեցին և եկեղեցականները մեզնից բողոքելու ավելի շատ բան ունեն, քան մենք նրանց, համենայն դեպս չեմ հիշում մի դեպք, որ եկեղեցականները որևէ մեկին քննադատեն այն բանի համար, որ իրենց մեռելների քառասունքը կատարում են թաղումից մի կամ մի քանի օր հետո, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն անում, կամ էլ թաղում են առանց քահանայական ծեսի: Իսկ հակառակն այստեղ տեսնում եմ:


Գրառմանդ սկիզբի հատվածից, որն ընդգծել եմ կարմիրով, պարզ երևում է, որ գրառումդ ուղղված է Մտահոգին: Իսկ երկրորդ՝ կարմիրով ընգծածս մասում դու գրել ես երկրորդ դեմքով:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> - Dn. Noy
> Բայց շատ դանդաղ չեն անում իրենց անելիքները? Հազվագյուտ հոգևորականներ են մնացել, որ ըմբռնում են իրենց կոչումը
> Իսկ ինչ պիտի բողոքեն մեզնից.....ասում են, որ պառակտում ենք ազգը...., բայց հենց առաջինը իրենք են դա անում: Մեր եկեղեցին մնում ա Ուզբեկստանում էլ ճյուղավորում ունենա:



Կներես, չե՞ս պարզի գրածդ:

----------


## Kuk

> Դու չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին. Որտեղի՞ց ունես տեղեկություն, թե ես որքան եմ ողբացել կամ լացել: Գրառումներս կարդալով դու դա չէիր կարող իմանալ, քանի որ ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ գրել. «գիտե՞ք, հիմա նստած ողբում ու լացում եմ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի համար»:


Ողբիս և լացիս քանակի մասին ինֆորմացիայիդ վերաբերող հարցս մնում է ուժի մեջ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Գրառմանդ սկիզբի հատվածից, որն ընդգծել եմ կարմիրով, պարզ երևում է, որ գրառումդ ուղղված է Մտահոգին: Իսկ երկրորդ՝ կարմիրով ընգծածս մասում դու գրել ես երկրորդ դեմքով:




     Իրոք ճիշտ ես, իրավունք ունես այդպես մտածելու....
Բայց հարկավոր է ճիշտ ըմբռնել երկրորդ կարմրացրածդ նախադասությանը նախորդող նախադասություններին:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ողբիս և լացիս քանակի մասին ինֆորմացիայիդ վերաբերող հարցս մնում է ուժի մեջ:


  Ի՞նչ է, մնացածներին արդեն պատասխանել եմ:
Ողբն ու լացը կարծեմ քանակ չեն ունենում (Եթե իհարկե ողբը գրական ժանր չէ): Լինում են սաստիկ, կամ թույլ: Իսկ նման հարցի անդրադարձել եմ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ցավոք նորից պիտի ուշդրության հրավիրեմ....
> Ես մեկն եմ ու համար ընդիմություն և դիմություն չկա, ես ոչ մեկի "համար չեմ աշխատում", ունեմ սեփական ուղեղ, և կարողանում եմ որքան հնարավոր է անալիզի ենթարկել ինձ հասած վիզուալ և լսողական ողջ ինֆորմացիան:
>        Ես մեկն եմ, որի համար իրեն ընդիմություն և դիմություն համարող բոլոր հայրենակիցներիս ինձ եղբայր եմ համարում: Դե դու էլ բնականաբար դրանց թվում ես:


կներես, բայց պիտի ասեմ, մինչեև մարտի 1-ը հնարավոր էր չլինել դիմություն կամ ընդիմություն, իսկ մարտի 1-ից հետո ամեն ինչ դարձավ սև ու սպիտակ, դու կամ մարդասպանների հետ ես կամ զոհերի, եթե մինչև մարտի 1-ը կար "սերժական" կամ "լևոնական", ապա ՍՊԱՆԴԻՑ հետո չկա, կան մարդիկ որոնք դեմ են սեփական ժողովրդի դահիճներին ու կան մարդիկ որոնք ինչ ինչ նպատակներով փորձում են մոռանալ կամ մոռացության ու ներման, երկխոսության կոչեր անել, ՃԻՇՏ չէ, մարդասպանների հետ, ազատամարտիկներին պատանդ պահողների հետ ես չեմ ուզում երկխոսել, հիմա ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ է նորից եմ ասում, դու կամ մարդասպանների հետ ես կամ զոհերի, եթե գիտես թե որն է միջինը, կխնդրեի ասեիր ես էլ կմտածեր այդ տարբերակի մասին: Այս տեմպերով ուղտը(ԼԻԼԻ Ե-ի ականջը կանչի) մի օր էլ Աստված ոչ արասցէ քո դռանը կչոքի: Հիշիր գերմանացի մի պաստոր ասել է *"երբ ֆաշիստները տանում էին կոմունիստներին ես լռեցի քանի որ կոմունիստ չէի, երն նրանք տանում էին հրեաններին ես լռեցի քանի որ հրեա չէի, երբ սկսեցին տանել սոցիալիստներին ես լռեցի քանի որ սոցիալիստ չէի, երբ տանում էին կաթոլիկներին ես լռեցի քանի որ կաթոլիկ չէի, երբ եկան տանելու ինձ, արդեն չկար մեկը որ պաշտպաներ ինձ"*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներես, չե՞ս պարզի գրածդ:


Էնքան ենք արդեն ուրիշ թեմաներում խոսացել, որ մոռացել էի` նորեկ ես: :Wink: 
Բացի Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնից կար Մեծի Տունն Կիլիկիո /Անթիլիաս/, վերջերս էլ լսեցի, որ Կանադայում էլ են ինչ-որ առանձնացել. եթե ճիշտ ա, ինձ թվում ա` նրանք էլ պիտի որ բողոքական լինեն:
Ստացվում ա, որ մենք պառակտվում ենք կրոնի ճյուղերով ասեմ, ինչ ասեմ.. իսկ ես կարծում եմ` եկեղեցին առաջինը պետք է համախմբի ժողովրդին մեկ միասնական գաղափարախոսության, այն է` կրոնի շուրջ:
Հետո.. մեր եկեղեցականները այնքան կոպիտ են, անհարգալից /դեռևս բացառություն է ինձ համար Տեր Շմավոնը/. վախենում ես դեմքներին նայես. ու տենց շատ բաներ. /կարդա նմանատիպ թեմաներ կրոնի, պատմության բաժիններում/:
Աստվածաբան ես? Իսկ ես հենց աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից ուսանողների գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ բաներ են պատմում հոգևոր դասի մասին

----------


## Kuk

> Որպեսզի առիթ չտամ այլևայլ խոսակցությունների, ասեմ, որ մարտի 2-ին ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, և մինչև այժմ էլ սգում եմ ու դեռ շատ երկար կհիշեմ (եթե իհարկե երբևէ կմոռանամ):





> Ողբն ու լացը կարծեմ քանակ չեն ունենում (Եթե իհարկե ողբը գրական ժանր չէ): Լինում են սաստիկ, կամ թույլ: Իսկ նման հարցի անդրադարձել եմ:


Երկուսն էլ քո գրառումներն են :Think:  հետաքրքիրա՜՜ :Think: 
Ինչպես երևում է՝ գրառումներդ միմյանց հակասում են. Միգուցե խուճապի հետևա՞նք է: Լավ սա ընդամենը ենթադրություն էր, եթե կա հստակ պատճառ այս հակասությանը վերաբերող, լավ կլինի, եթե ներկայացվի, որպեսզի ենթադրություններ անելու կարիք չլինի:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Երկուսն էլ քո գրառումներն են հետաքրքիրա՜՜
> Ինչպես երևում է՝ գրառումներդ միմյանց հակասում են. Միգուցե խուճապի հետևա՞նք է: Լավ սա ընդամենը ենթադրություն էր, եթե կա հստակ պատճառ այս հակասությանը վերաբերող, լավ կլինի, եթե ներկայացվի, որպեսզի ենթադրություններ անելու կարիք չլինի:



Իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում հակասություններ:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում հակասություններ:


Առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ գրել ես բառացիորեն հետևյալը. «ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը», իսկ երկրորդում՝ «Ողբն ու լացը կարծեմ քանակ չեն ունենում »:

Հիմա մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչու եմ ասել, որ այս երկու գրառումներիդ մեջ կան իմաստական հակասություններ.
Առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ՝ ողբիդ ու լացիդ մասին գրելիս օգտագործում ես «ամենաշատ» բառը, որը, ակնհայտ է, որ քանակ է իմաստավորում և տվյալ դեպքում, այսինքն՝ քո գրառման մեջ ողբիդ ու լացիդ է վերաբերում: Ահա և իմ հետևությունը, որ դու ողբիդ ու լացիդ մասին գրել ես՝ նշելով դրանց քանակը, եթե այդ գրառմանդ ամբողջ կոնտեքստը մեջբերեմ, պարզ կերևա նաև, որ դու պատրաստվում էիր նույնիսկ այդ քանակը համեմատել ուրիշների ողբի և լացի քանակի հետ: Անդրադառնամ երկրորդ գրառմանդ. Երկրորդում գրել ես, որ քո կարծիքով՝ ողբը և լացը քանակ չեն ունենում, այնինչ, դու առաջինում այն «քանակավորել» էիր:

----------


## Dn. Noy

[QUOTE=Astgh;838745]Էնքան ենք արդեն ուրիշ թեմաներում խոսացել, որ մոռացել էի` նորեկ ես: :Wink: 
    Բացի Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնից կար Մեծի Տունն Կիլիկիո /Անթիլիաս/, վերջերս էլ լսեցի, որ Կանադայում էլ են ինչ-որ առանձնացել. եթե ճիշտ ա, ինձ թվում ա` նրանք էլ պիտի որ բողոքական լինեն:

         Մայր Աթոռ Ս. Էջմիածնի և Մեծի Տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսության միջև ընթացող պայքարը շատ նուրբ թեմա է: Բանն այն է, որ Լիբանանից և Սիրիայից գաղթած հայերը բնակություն են հաստատում ինչ-որ աշխարհագրական մեկ այլ վայրում և հայկական շրջանակներում ավելի թվական գերազանցություն են ստանում, բնականաբար ցանկանում են ունենալ հոգևորական, ով ավելի է ծանոթ իրենց խնդիրներին: Բացի դրանից իրենց պապերն ու տատերը ծառայել են Անթիլյասի կաթողիկոսությանը, իսկ վերջինս էլ ծառայել է նրանց, նրանք ունեն բավականին մեծ ծանոթություններ և այլ բազմաթիվ պատճառներ: Համենայն դեպս Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը զուտ տեղային բնույթի կառույց է, և պատասխանատու է "Կիլիկիո" հայության համար: Իսկ Դավանական և ծիսական տարբերություններ չկան: Բնականաբար պատասխան. այս երևույթը չի կարող բաժանման առիթ հանդիսանալ, եթե հայի մենթալիթետի համաձայն չպիտակավորենք Էջմիածնական և Անթիլյասական տհաճ պիտակներով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մայր Աթոռ Ս. Էջմիածնի և Մեծի Տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսության միջև ընթացող պայքարը շատ նուրբ թեմա է: Բանն այն է, որ Լիբանանից և Սիրիայից գաղթած հայերը բնակություն են հաստատում ինչ-որ աշխարհագրական մեկ այլ վայրում և հայկական շրջանակներում ավելի թվական գերազանցություն են ստանում, բնականաբար ցանկանում են ունենալ հոգևորական, ով ավելի է ծանոթ իրենց խնդիրներին: Բացի դրանից իրենց պապերն ու տատերը ծառայել են Անթիլյասի կաթողիկոսությանը, իսկ վերջինս էլ ծառայել է նրանց, նրանք ունեն բավականին մեծ ծանոթություններ և այլ բազմաթիվ պատճառներ: Համենայն դեպս Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը զուտ տեղային բնույթի կառույց է, և պատասխանատու է "Կիլիկիո" հայության համար: Իսկ Դավանական և ծիսական տարբերություններ չկան: Բնականաբար պատասխան. այս երևույթը չի կարող բաժանման առիթ հանդիսանալ, եթե հայի մենթալիթետի համաձայն չպիտակավորենք Էջմիածնական և Անթիլյասական տհաճ պիտակներով:


Հարցը նուրբ է նրանով, որ ես չեմ դիտարկում դա դավանաբանական առումով. ճիշտ է գրել էի` միավորվել մեկ գաղափարախոսության շուրջ, բայց ես նայում եմ սփյուռքի պատմության տեսանկյունից: 2 կաթողիկոսարանների միջև կան վեճեր. դա հաստատ. կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է համեմատել նույնիսկ առաքելական-ավետարանչական վեճի հետ.  գաղափարախոսությունը երկու դեպքում էլ նույնն ա

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ գրել ես բառացիորեն հետևյալը. «ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը», իսկ երկրորդում՝ «Ողբն ու լացը կարծեմ քանակ չեն ունենում »:
> 
> Հիմա մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչու եմ ասել, որ այս երկու գրառումներիդ մեջ կան իմաստական հակասություններ.
> Առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ՝ ողբիդ ու լացիդ մասին գրելիս օգտագործում ես «ամենաշատ» բառը, որը, ակնհայտ է, որ քանակ է իմաստավորում և տվյալ դեպքում, այսինքն՝ քո գրառման մեջ ողբիդ ու լացիդ է վերաբերում: Ահա և իմ հետևությունը, որ դու ողբիդ ու լացիդ մասին գրել ես՝ նշելով դրանց քանակը, եթե այդ գրառմանդ ամբողջ կոնտեքստը մեջբերեմ, պարզ կերևա նաև, որ դու պատրաստվում էիր նույնիսկ այդ քանակը համեմատել ուրիշների ողբի և լացի քանակի հետ: Անդրադառնամ երկրորդ գրառմանդ. Երկրորդում գրել ես, որ քո կարծիքով՝ ողբը և լացը քանակ չեն ունենում, այնինչ, դու առաջինում այն «քանակավորել» էիր:


  Թեման փակելու համար ուրիշ նախադասություն ասեմ, փորձիր ինքդ վերլուծել, 
Եթե ես գրած լինեի " ավելի շատ եմ հոգնած, քան թե ասենք Պողոսը", իսկ դու ինձնից պահանջէիր, որ ես գրեմ իմ հոգնածության քանակը: Ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ չափորոշիչներ էին լինելու, որ ցույց տայի իմ հոգնածության քանակը: Տրամաբանույանը կհակասեմ չէ՞ եթե պատասխանեմ " Ես հոգնած եմ տաս հատ, իսկ Պողոսը՝ վեց": Կամ "ես տաս Մեգաբայթ, Պողոսը հայրյուր կիլոբայթ" ութ լիտր-չորս լիտր և այլն: Իսկ ըստ քեզ, որն է չափորոշիչը, որով կարող եմ ես ավելի շատ ողբալ քան մյուսները, եթե կարող ես, կստանաս նաև հարցիդ պատասխանը:

----------


## Kuk

> Թեման փակելու համար ուրիշ նախադասություն ասեմ, փորձիր ինքդ վերլուծել, 
> Եթե ես գրած լինեի " ավելի շատ եմ հոգնած, քան թե ասենք Պողոսը", իսկ դու ինձնից պահանջէիր, որ ես գրեմ իմ հոգնածության քանակը: Ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ չափորոշիչներ էին լինելու, որ ցույց տայի իմ հոգնածության քանակը: Տրամաբանույանը կհակասեմ չէ՞ եթե պատասխանեմ " Ես հոգնած եմ տաս հատ, իսկ Պողոսը՝ վեց": Կամ "ես տաս Մեգաբայթ, Պողոսը հայրյուր կիլոբայթ" ութ լիտր-չորս լիտր և այլն: Իսկ ըստ քեզ, որն է չափորոշիչը, որով կարող եմ ես ավելի շատ ողբալ քան մյուսները, եթե կարող ես, կստանաս նաև հարցիդ պատասխանը:


Այս չափորոշիչին վերաբերող հարցի պատասխանը դու պետք է տաս, քանի որ դու գրել էիր. «ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը»: Պողոսի դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ դու իմանաս, թե Պողոսը ինչ է արել և համեմատես քո արածի հետ, որից էլ ենթադրես, որ դու ավելի շատ ես հոգնած, քան Պողոսը, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում դու ոչ միայն ենթադրում ես, այլ հստակ ասում ես, որ ավելի շատ ես ողբացել ու լացել, քան, ասենք, մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը: Այնինչ` դու չունես հստակ տեղեկություն, թե օրինակ` ես որքան եմ ողբացել կամ լացել, կամ ընդհանրապես ողբացել ու լացել եմ, թե ոչ;

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Հարցը նուրբ է նրանով, որ ես չեմ դիտարկում դա դավանաբանական առումով. ճիշտ է գրել էի` միավորվել մեկ գաղափարախոսության շուրջ, բայց ես նայում եմ սփյուռքի պատմության տեսանկյունից: 2 կաթողիկոսարանների միջև կան վեճեր. դա հաստատ. կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է համեմատել նույնիսկ առաքելական-ավետարանչական վեճի հետ.  գաղափարախոսությունը երկու դեպքում էլ նույնն ա



     Խնդիրն այն է, որ տարաձայնություններն (ուղակի խուսափում եմ վեճ բառից) այստեղ խիստ լոկալ աշխարհագրական բնույթ ունեն, իսկ դավանական կամ գաղափարական որևէ տարաձայնություն չկա, երկուսի առաքելությունն ել սփյուռքում հայապահպանման առաքելությունն է: Իկս բարոյական իմաստով, իհարկե, հաճելի երևույթ չէ:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Այս չափորոշիչին վերաբերող հարցի պատասխանը դու պետք է տաս, քանի որ դու գրել էիր. «ամենաշատն եմ ողբացել ու լացել, քան ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը»: Պողոսի դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ դու իմանաս, թե Պողոսը ինչ է արել և համեմատես քո արածի հետ, որից էլ ենթադրես, որ դու ավելի շատ ես հոգնած, քան Պողոսը, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում դու ոչ միայն ենթադրում ես, այլ հստակ ասում ես, որ ավելի շատ ես ողբացել ու լացել, քան, ասենք, մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը:



      Լավ, չէ՞ որ արդեն գրել եմ, որ ծանոթացել եմ ինձ հետաքրքրող բոլոր գրառումներին, հավատացեք, չեմ տեսել գեթ մեկ գրառում, որտեղ, խոսելով անմեղ զոհերի մասին որևէ մեկը անկեղծ ողբով ողբացել է, և որպես հանգուցյալ դիտարկել նրանց: Անպայման ամեղ զոհեր արտահայտությունը գալիս է լրելու իշխանությունների վայրագությունը: Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, դեպքերից որոշ մասի ականատեսն եմ, ու վկան: Հավաստիացնում եմ ձեզ, "պատերազմող" կողմերից ոչ մեկի վերաբերմունքը մյուսի հանդեպ ավել կամ նվազ վայրագ չէին: Իմ տեսածն եմ ասում: Իմ համար իմ եղբայր զոհերը կյանքին հրաժեշտ են տվել անիմաստ վայրագություններին տուրք տալու արդյունքում, ինչի համար իմ ցավը հարյուրապատիկ ավելի է այն մարդկանց ողբից, ովքեր ընդունում են նրանց իբրև իշխանության զոհեր: Վստահ եմ, եթե երկրաշարժը կամ վթարը լիներ նրանց զոհվելու պատճառը, այս ֆորումում այսքան երկար չեր շահարկվելու (խնդրում եմ բառիս համար չվիրավորվեք) և չէր շրջանառվելու նրանց անմեղ զոհ լինելու փաստը:

----------


## Dn. Noy

Կներեք տառասխալներիս համար, ուղակի զուգահեռաբար մի քանի ֆորումներում եմ գրառումներ կատարում այն էլ տարբեր լեզուներով: Պատճառը շտապողականությունն է

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Հետո.. մեր եկեղեցականները այնքան կոպիտ են, անհարգալից /դեռևս բացառություն է ինձ համար Տեր Շմավոնը/. վախենում ես դեմքներին նայես. ու տենց շատ բաներ. /կարդա նմանատիպ թեմաներ կրոնի, պատմության բաժիններում/:
> Աստվածաբան ես? Իսկ ես հենց աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից ուսանողների գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ բաներ են պատմում հոգևոր դասի մասին



    Ինքս չեմ հանդիպել նման հոգևորականների, ովքեր կոպիտ են: Չեմ բացառում վատ հոգևորականության առկայությունը, բայց գրել բոլորի վերաբերյալ՝ իհարկե սխալ է, իսկ Տեր Շմավոնի նման երիտասարդ և հաճելի հոգևորականներ շատ-շատ կան: Հարգանքներս, Տեր Հայր և օրհնեցե՛ք:
    Եվ աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից չեմ:  Ուսանողները գրեթե միշտ էլ դժգոհ են ու վատ բաներ են պատմում իրենց դասախոսներից:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ, չէ՞ որ արդեն գրել եմ, որ ծանոթացել եմ ինձ հետաքրքրող բոլոր գրառումներին, հավատացեք, չեմ տեսել գեթ մեկ գրառում, որտեղ, խոսելով անմեղ զոհերի մասին որևէ մեկը անկեղծ ողբով ողբացել է, և որպես հանգուցյալ դիտարկել նրանց: Անպայման ամեղ զոհեր արտահայտությունը գալիս է լրելու իշխանությունների վայրագությունը: Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, դեպքերից որոշ մասի ականատեսն եմ, ու վկան: Հավաստիացնում եմ ձեզ, "պատերազմող" կողմերից ոչ մեկի վերաբերմունքը մյուսի հանդեպ ավել կամ նվազ վայրագ չէին: Իմ տեսածն եմ ասում: Իմ համար իմ եղբայր զոհերը կյանքին հրաժեշտ են տվել անիմաստ վայրագություններին տուրք տալու արդյունքում, ինչի համար իմ ցավը հարյուրապատիկ ավելի է այն մարդկանց ողբից, ովքեր ընդունում են նրանց իբրև իշխանության զոհեր: Վստահ եմ, եթե երկրաշարժը կամ վթարը լիներ նրանց զոհվելու պատճառը, այս ֆորումում այսքան երկար չեր շահարկվելու (խնդրում եմ բառիս համար չվիրավորվեք) և չէր շրջանառվելու նրանց անմեղ զոհ լինելու փաստը:


Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես կարող ես մի մարդու գրառման անկեղծությանը գնահատական տալ, երբ չես ճանաչում տվյալ անձնավորությանը: Նույն հաջողությամբ՝ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ քո գրառումները կարդալով, ես չեմ տեսել գեթ մեկ գրառում, որտեղ անկեղծ ողբ տեսնեմ: Եվ վերջապես՝ ես չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել՝ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում գրառման մեջ անկեղծ ողբ ասելով:

Կարծում եմ՝ բոլորի համար էլ պարզ է, որ մարտի մեկի ողբերգությունը սկսեց վաղ առավոտյան ոստիկանների կողմից՝ խաղաղ ցուցարարների ծեծից: Խնդրում եմ այս դրվագում մատնացույց անես ցուցարարների կողմից կատարված ընդամենը մեկ վայրագություն:

Ես նրանց համարում եմ իշխանությունների հրամանով սպանվածներ, բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ քո ցավը իմ ցավից հարյուրապատիկ ավելի է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինքս չեմ հանդիպել նման հոգևորականների, ովքեր կոպիտ են: Չեմ բացառում վատ հոգևորականության առկայությունը, բայց գրել բոլորի վերաբերյալ՝ իհարկե սխալ է, իսկ Տեր Շմավոնի նման երիտասարդ և հաճելի հոգևորականներ շատ-շատ կան: Հարգանքներս, Տեր Հայր և օրհնեցե՛ք:
>     Եվ աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից չեմ:  Ուսանողները գրեթե միշտ էլ դժգոհ են ու վատ բաներ են պատմում իրենց դասախոսներից:


Կաթողիկոսը իրենց դասախոսը չի

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Աստվածաբան ես? Իսկ ես հենց աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից ուսանողների գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ բաներ են պատմում հոգևոր դասի մասին


Ի՞նչ կաթողիկոս:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Աստվածաբան ես? Իսկ ես հենց աստվածաբանական ֆակուլտետից ուսանողների գիտեմ, որ շատ վատ բաներ են պատմում հոգևոր դասի մասին


Ի՞նչ կաթողիկոսի մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ կաթողիկոս:


Մեր կաթողիկոսը: Իրենք էլ են հանդիպել հետը: Ու գիտես ցավալին ինչում էր. որ երբ էդ ուսանողները ինձ էդ հանդիպման մասին էին պատմում, չէին ասում, թե գիտես ինչ խելացի մարդ էր, հանգիստ, կիրթ, էն որ միանգամից հարգանքով ես լցվում նրա հանդեպ: Այլ ասում էին` <<թույն դեմք էր>>: Բառացի եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ ամոթ էլ էր գրելը, բայց դե իրականությունը սա է: Թողնում եմ ձեր դատին

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես կարող ես մի մարդու գրառման անկեղծությանը գնահատական տալ, երբ չես ճանաչում տվյալ անձնավորությանը: Նույն հաջողությամբ՝ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ քո գրառումները կարդալով, ես չեմ տեսել գեթ մեկ գրառում, որտեղ անկեղծ ողբ տեսնեմ: Եվ վերջապես՝ ես չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել՝ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում գրառման մեջ անկեղծ ողբ ասելով:


 Այո և պիտի չտեսնես, ինչու՞ պիտի տեսնես: Ես ողբում եմ ինքս իմ մեջ: Եւ ողբս շաղ չեմ տալիս ֆորումներում, իմ ոչ՛ ստորագրության մեջ, ոչ՛ ավատարում, ոչ էլ գրառումներումս չեմ կարողանա արտահայտել այն ողբը, որն զգում եմ հոգումս. Եւ դրա վերաբերյալ ընդհանրապես խոսելու ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել, ինչպես չունեմ շատ ողբերգությունների վերաբերյալ որոնք տրորում են սիրտս. օրինակ ութսունութի երկրաշարժը, ավիովթարը և այլն... Հավելեմ, որ չէի ցանական տեսնել նաև ուրիշներին՝ իրենց ողբն արտահայտելիս:

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Կարծում եմ՝ բոլորի համար էլ պարզ է, որ մարտի մեկի ողբերգությունը սկսեց վաղ առավոտյան ոստիկանների կողմից՝ խաղաղ ցուցարարների ծեծից: Խնդրում եմ այս դրվագում մատնացույց անես ցուցարարների կողմից կատարված ընդամենը մեկ վայրագություն:


          Պատասխանի փոխարեն` հարց.
Իսկ ու՞մ դեմ էին հրազենն ու սառը զենքը, որ միչև քո ասած դրվագը նախապատրաստվել են: Գուցե դա հայլուրի հերթական բլե՞ֆն էր: Բայց ոչ, ում ուզում էք համոզեք, ինձ չէք համոզի, ես չափազանց տեղեկացված եմ տվյալ իրադարձություններից, ավելին քան դու կարծում ես: Ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. Գուցե խախաղ ցուցարարները պաշտպանվելու համար էին զենքեր տեղադրել ցույցի վայրում: Այս դեպքում անհասկանալի է, ինչու՞ էին նրանք ընդհանրապես հավաքվել հրապարակում և ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց պիտի պաշտպանվեր խաղաղ ցուցարաը: Գիտեմ, որ իմ եղբայր ցուցարարների նպատակը նախագահի աթոռը գրավելն  (գրավել բառը գուցե կոպիտ կհնչի, բնորոշենք այլ կերպ. ընտրյալ նախագահին իր գահին հասցնելը) էր ԻՆՉ ԳՆՈՎ ԷԼ ԼԻՆԻ: Եթե սխալվում եմ խնդրեմ ասեք իրական պատճառը: Հուսով եմ կունենամ պատասխան:
         Իսկ զենքի ներկայություն ինձ համար վայրագության դրսեվորում է:
    Ինչու՞ է ցուցարարի զենք օգտագործելը ոչ վայրագություն, իսկ իշխանությանը՝ վայրագություն: Գուցե այս հարցին պատասխանես: Չէ՞ որ երկու կողմերում էլ քո եղբայրներն են:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Ես նրանց համարում եմ իշխանությունների հրամանով սպանվածներ, բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ քո ցավը իմ ցավից հարյուրապատիկ ավելի է:



Կասկածիր որքան ուզում ես.... 
      Վերևում արդեն նշել եմ, որ չեմ կարող արտահայտել իմ անսահման ողբը. ինչն էլ բխեցնում է, որ կասկածդ ցրել չեմ կարողանա: Իսկ եթե կարողանայի գուցե շատերի նման ես էլ իմ ողբը կիսեի ակումբցիների հետ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Մեր կաթողիկոսը: Իրենք էլ են հանդիպել հետը: Ու գիտես ցավալին ինչում էր. որ երբ էդ ուսանողները ինձ էդ հանդիպման մասին էին պատմում, չէին ասում, թե գիտես ինչ խելացի մարդ էր, հանգիստ, կիրթ, էն որ միանգամից հարգանքով ես լցվում նրա հանդեպ: Այլ ասում էին` <<թույն դեմք էր>>: Բառացի եմ ասում: Նույնիսկ ամոթ էլ էր գրելը, բայց դե իրականությունը սա է: Թողնում եմ ձեր դատին



       Գիտե՛ք, այստեղ խնդիրն այլ է, այն էլ բավական ցավոտ:
Չգիտես ինչու՞ (մեկը ես չգիտեմ, եթե մեկը ՓԱՍՏԱՑԻ կկարողանա ապացուցել, շնորհակալ կլինեմ) մեր երիտասարդության մեջ մտած են հոգևորականների հանդեպ մաֆիոզական առասպելներ և "թույն" մտայնություններ: Բայց սա հարցի մի կողմն է միայն: Կաթողիկոսին պետք է գնահատել, որպես համայն ազգի հովվապետ, սակայն չափազանց դժվար է վերոհիշյալ հատկություններն ունեցող երիտասարդին տրամադրել այդպիսի գնահատանքի: Ամեն մարդ կարող է ցանակացած երևույթ կամ ցանկացած մարդու գնահատել յուրովի: Այստեղ է կայանում մարդու ամենամեծ առավելոթյունը բնության հանդեպ: Սակայն մեզանում այդ արժեհամակարգը ուղղակի չի գործում՝ առանց հասկանալի պատճառների: Եթե մեր երիտասարդների համար բացարձակ արժեքներ են Մաֆիան, Բանդաժը, Վերտուն, Համմերը, Բլյութութը, Կայֆերը, Պեդիկյուրը, Սալածիկները, Երկուհարյուրի տակ կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնելը, Կոֆտչկաները, Օբյեկտները, Լիկվիդ մնալը, Գիրք կարդացողի վրա ծիծաղելը, Դասախոսներին ձեռք առնելը, Պպզելը և այլ նմանատիպ երևույթներ, ապա ամենևին էլ չեմ զարմանում "Թույն դեմք էր" արտահայտության վրա: Կաթողիկոսի մեղքն այստեղ ես չեմ տեսնում, որովհետև երիտասարդությունն այնպիսի արժեքներով է գնահատում, որը չի ճանաչում սրբություններ: Հետևաբար մեղքը մեր մեջ փնտրենք, և ոչ թե կաթողիկոսի անձի:

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> կներես, բայց պիտի ասեմ, մինչեև մարտի 1-ը հնարավոր էր չլինել դիմություն կամ ընդիմություն, իսկ մարտի 1-ից հետո ամեն ինչ դարձավ սև ու սպիտակ, դու կամ մարդասպանների հետ ես կամ զոհերի, եթե մինչև մարտի 1-ը կար "սերժական" կամ "լևոնական", ապա ՍՊԱՆԴԻՑ հետո չկա, կան մարդիկ որոնք դեմ են սեփական ժողովրդի դահիճներին ու կան մարդիկ որոնք ինչ ինչ նպատակներով փորձում են մոռանալ կամ մոռացության ու ներման, երկխոսության կոչեր անել, ՃԻՇՏ չէ, մարդասպանների հետ, ազատամարտիկներին պատանդ պահողների հետ ես չեմ ուզում երկխոսել, հիմա ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ է նորից եմ ասում, դու կամ մարդասպանների հետ ես կամ զոհերի, եթե գիտես թե որն է միջինը, կխնդրեի ասեիր ես էլ կմտածեր այդ տարբերակի մասին: Այս տեմպերով ուղտը(ԼԻԼԻ Ե-ի ականջը կանչի) մի օր էլ Աստված ոչ արասցէ քո դռանը կչոքի: Հիշիր գերմանացի մի պաստոր ասել է *"երբ ֆաշիստները տանում էին կոմունիստներին ես լռեցի քանի որ կոմունիստ չէի, երն նրանք տանում էին հրեաններին ես լռեցի քանի որ հրեա չէի, երբ սկսեցին տանել սոցիալիստներին ես լռեցի քանի որ սոցիալիստ չէի, երբ տանում էին կաթոլիկներին ես լռեցի քանի որ կաթոլիկ չէի, երբ եկան տանելու ինձ, արդեն չկար մեկը որ պաշտպաներ ինձ"*



    Արի ու տես, որ ոչ, իրականում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մի քիչ սև են մի քիչ սպիտակ...
Ինձ մոտ չեն կարող արդարացում գտնել քո նշած և ոչ մի ենթախմբի ներկայացուցիչները, ես մեկն եմ ով կյանքից ավելի սիրում է իր.
     Ազգը և ազգայինը
     Կրոնը
     Պատիվը

----------


## Kuk

> Այո և պիտի չտեսնես, ինչու՞ պիտի տեսնես: Ես ողբում եմ ինքս իմ մեջ: Եւ ողբս շաղ չեմ տալիս ֆորումներում, իմ ոչ՛ ստորագրության մեջ, ոչ՛ ավատարում, ոչ էլ գրառումներումս չեմ կարողանա արտահայտել այն ողբը, որն զգում եմ հոգումս. Եւ դրա վերաբերյալ ընդհանրապես խոսելու ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել, ինչպես չունեմ շատ ողբերգությունների վերաբերյալ որոնք տրորում են սիրտս. օրինակ ութսունութի երկրաշարժը, ավիովթարը և այլն... Հավելեմ, որ չէի ցանական տեսնել նաև ուրիշներին՝ իրենց ողբն արտահայտելիս:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
> 
> 
>           Պատասխանի փոխարեն` հարց.
> Իսկ ու՞մ դեմ էին հրազենն ու սառը զենքը, որ միչև քո ասած դրվագը նախապատրաստվել են: Գուցե դա հայլուրի հերթական բլե՞ֆն էր: Բայց ոչ, ում ուզում էք համոզեք, ինձ չէք համոզի, ես չափազանց տեղեկացված եմ տվյալ իրադարձություններից, ավելին քան դու կարծում ես: Ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. Գուցե խախաղ ցուցարարները պաշտպանվելու համար էին զենքեր տեղադրել ցույցի վայրում: Այս դեպքում անհասկանալի է, ինչու՞ էին նրանք ընդհանրապես հավաքվել հրապարակում և ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց պիտի պաշտպանվեր խաղաղ ցուցարաը: Գիտեմ, որ իմ եղբայր ցուցարարների նպատակը նախագահի աթոռը գրավելն  (գրավել բառը գուցե կոպիտ կհնչի, բնորոշենք այլ կերպ. ընտրյալ նախագահին իր գահին հասցնելը) էր ԻՆՉ ԳՆՈՎ ԷԼ ԼԻՆԻ: Եթե սխալվում եմ խնդրեմ ասեք իրական պատճառը: Հուսով եմ կունենամ պատասխան:
>          Իսկ զենքի ներկայություն ինձ համար վայրագության դրսեվորում է:
>     Ինչու՞ է ցուցարարի զենք օգտագործելը ոչ վայրագություն, իսկ իշխանությանը՝ վայրագություն: Գուցե այս հարցին պատասխանես: Չէ՞ որ երկու կողմերում էլ քո եղբայրներն են:


Այս թեման օֆֆտոպանոցի չվերածելու համար այս հարցիդ պատասխանում եմ «Շարժումը մահացե՞լ է» թեմայում, քանի որ բանավեճն արդեն ամբողջովին կաթողիկոսից հասել է մարդասպաններին. Որքա՜ն են մոտեցել միմյանց այսօր այս երկու երևույթները :Think: 

Մոդերատորներին կխնդրեմ՝ այս թեմայի բանավեճը, որը շեղվել է թեմայից՝ չջնջել, եթե հնարավոր է տեղափոխեք որևէ այլ՝ համապատասխան թեմա:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Պատասխանի փոխարեն` հարց.
> Իսկ ու՞մ դեմ էին հրազենն ու սառը զենքը, որ միչև քո ասած դրվագը նախապատրաստվել են: Գուցե դա հայլուրի հերթական բլե՞ֆն էր: Բայց ոչ, ում ուզում էք համոզեք, ինձ չէք համոզի, ես չափազանց տեղեկացված եմ տվյալ իրադարձություններից, ավելին քան դու կարծում ես: Ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. Գուցե խախաղ ցուցարարները պաշտպանվելու համար էին զենքեր տեղադրել ցույցի վայրում: Այս դեպքում անհասկանալի է, ինչու՞ էին նրանք ընդհանրապես հավաքվել հրապարակում և ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց պիտի պաշտպանվեր խաղաղ ցուցարաը: Գիտեմ, որ իմ եղբայր ցուցարարների նպատակը նախագահի աթոռը գրավելն  (գրավել բառը գուցե կոպիտ կհնչի, բնորոշենք այլ կերպ. ընտրյալ նախագահին իր գահին հասցնելը) էր ԻՆՉ ԳՆՈՎ ԷԼ ԼԻՆԻ: Եթե սխալվում եմ խնդրեմ ասեք իրական պատճառը: Հուսով եմ կունենամ պատասխան:
>          Իսկ զենքի ներկայություն ինձ համար վայրագության դրսեվորում է:
>     Ինչու՞ է ցուցարարի զենք օգտագործելը ոչ վայրագություն, իսկ իշխանությանը՝ վայրագություն: Գուցե այս հարցին պատասխանես: Չէ՞ որ երկու կողմերում էլ քո եղբայրներն են:


Երևի մենակ դու ես հավատում Ազատության հրապարակում ցուցարարների մոտ զենք լինելու վարկածին: Հավաստիացնում եմ քեզ, իմ ու իմ ընկերների մոտ զենք չի եղել, իսկ զենք ունեցողն էլ չէր էտ խառախուռայի ժամանակ չէր գնա թփերի հետևը զենքը գցելու:

----------


## Monk

> Բարեշնորհ սարկավագ ուրախալի է որ դուք երկարատև բացակայությունից հետո վերադարձաք այս թեմայում գրառումներ անելու: Իհարկե այդպես էլ չունենալով իմ հարցերի պատասխանը, ....: Ի դեպ ես անհանգստանում եմ, արդյոք ինչ որ բան է պատահել Աստված մի արասցե, Տեր Ասողիկի հետ, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի իմանալու որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է նրա մոտ, ուղղակի աշխատանքի ծանրաբեռնվածության պատճառով ժամանակ չի գտնում պատասխանելու հարցերին, ինչպես որ դուք մեզ վստահեցրել էիք, եթե չեմ սխալվում մոտ 3 շաբաթ առաջ:





> Հարգելի Մտահոգ, իհարկե, շատ հաճելի է լսել, որ իմ ներկայությունը ուրախալի է համարվում: Շնորհակալ եմ:  
> Ձեր հարցերին պատասխանելու համար ես խոստացել էի դիմել Տեր Ասողիկին, ինչը և արել եմ: Դրանից հետո մի անգամ եմ հնարավորություն ունեցել Տեր Հորը հարցնելու, թե ի'նչ եղավ: Կարծեմ գրանցվել էր, բայց դեռևս չէր կարողացել գրառում անել (ենթադրում եմ, որ խոսքը ադմինիստրացիայի կողմից հաստատման սպասելու պահին էր վերաբերում): Դրանից հետո Տեր Հորը մի քանի անգամ տեսել եմ, բայց հարմար առիթ չի եղել հարցնելու, թե ինչն ինչոց է: Հենց հարմարվեց, կհարցնեմ:


Հարգելի Մտահոգ, ես այսօր վերջապես առիթ ունեցա կապվելու Տեր Ասողիկի հետ: Ուրախ էի` իմանալով, որ  բան չի պատահել և իրոք խիստ ծանրաբեռնվածության պատճառով դեռևս չի կարողանում պատասխանել Ձեր հարցումներին (փաստորեն բավականին ճիշտ ենթադրություն էիք արել, եթե իհարկե Ձեր ենթադրության մեջ հեգնական երանգներ չկային):  Տեր Հայրը վերահաստատեց իր պատրաստակամությունը` օգտակար լինելու Ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելու գործում: Սակայն չկարողացավ  կոնկրետ նշել, թե առաջիկայում ե'րբ ազատ կլինի, ուստի հստակ ժամանակ չեմ կարող Ձեզ փոխանցել: Փոխարենը Տեր Հայրն այլ բան առաջարկեց. Ձեզ և այդ հարցերը հուզող այլ մասնակիցների, ովքեր կուզենային ավելի արագ ու սպառիչ ստանալ նշյալ և այլ հարցերի պատասխանները, Տեր Հայրն առաջարկում է հանդիպել և դեմ առ դեմ զրուցել: Եթե ցանկություններ լինեն, կարող եք ֆորումում կամ ինձ առանձին գրել, և միասին կփորձենք կազմակերպել հանդիպումը: Առայժմ այսքանը կարող եմ առաջարկել:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հարգելի Մտահոգ, ես այսօր վերջապես առիթ ունեցա կապվելու Տեր Ասողիկի հետ: Ուրախ էի` իմանալով, որ  բան չի պատահել և իրոք խիստ ծանրաբեռնվածության պատճառով դեռևս չի կարողանում պատասխանել Ձեր հարցումներին (փաստորեն բավականին ճիշտ ենթադրություն էիք արել, եթե իհարկե Ձեր ենթադրության մեջ հեգնական երանգներ չկային):  Տեր Հայրը վերահաստատեց իր պատրաստակամությունը` օգտակար լինելու Ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելու գործում: Սակայն չկարողացավ  կոնկրետ նշել, թե առաջիկայում ե'րբ ազատ կլինի, ուստի հստակ ժամանակ չեմ կարող Ձեզ փոխանցել: Փոխարենը Տեր Հայրն այլ բան առաջարկեց. Ձեզ և այդ հարցերը հուզող այլ մասնակիցների, ովքեր կուզենային ավելի արագ ու սպառիչ ստանալ նշյալ և այլ հարցերի պատասխանները, Տեր Հայրն առաջարկում է հանդիպել և դեմ առ դեմ զրուցել: Եթե ցանկություններ լինեն, կարող եք ֆորումում կամ ինձ առանձին գրել, և միասին կփորձենք կազմակերպել հանդիպումը: Առայժմ այսքանը կարող եմ առաջարկել:


Շատ շնորհակալություն բարեշնորհ սարկավագ: Շատ ուրախ եմ որ ճիշտ ենթադրություններ եմ արել, բանկանաբար Տեր Ասողիկը ավելի կարևոր գործեր ունի քանի ինչ որ ֆորումում ինչ որ մեկի հարցերին պատասխանելը: Չեմ կարծում որ տեսանելի ապագայում Տեր Հոր աշխատանքային գրաֆիկի ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կնվազի, հետևաբար ես հարցերիս պատասխանները իմանալու հաճույքը կհետաձգեմ անորոշ ժամանակով՝ որպիսի չխանգարեմ Տեր Հոր աստվածահաճո առաքելության իրականացմանը: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Տեր Հոր հետ հանդիպելուն ու պատասխանները արագ ու սպառիչ ձևով իմանալուն, կարծում եմ չարժե չարաշահել Տեր Հոր բարիացկամությունը, քանի որ հանդիպումը անշուշտ կվերցնի շատ ավելի ժամանակ քան մի քանի հարցերին գրավոր պատասխանելը: Մանավանդ որ հաշվի առնելով ֆորումի այցելունների քանակը, շատ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ եթե հարցերը կարդալուց հետո, այցելունները կարդային նաև պատասխանները: Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ ինձ, ապա ասեմ որ բարեբախտաբար թե դժբախտաբար անձամբ ճանաչում եմ բազմաթիվ եկեղեցականների, հիմնականում կուսակրոններից (որոնք հրաշալի մարդիկ են, սակայն բավականաչափ վատ հոգևորականներ), ու առանձնակի ցանկություն չունեմ իմ ծանոթ հոգևորականների թիվը ավելացնել ևս մեկով, քանի որ ամեն անգամ հոգևորականի հետ զրույցից հետո ես ցավոք ավելի խիստ եմ զգում որ մեզ անհրաժեշտ են  եկեղեցականներ, այլ ոչ թե սև սքեմով լավ "ախպերներ", սա իհարկե երբեք չի նշանակում որ Տեր Ասողիկը իսկական ու լավ հոգևորական չէ:
Ինչեվէ Աստված օրհնի ձեզ ձեր ջանքերի ու մեզ օգտակար լինելու ցանկության համար:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Երևի մենակ դու ես հավատում Ազատության հրապարակում ցուցարարների մոտ զենք լինելու վարկածին: Հավաստիացնում եմ քեզ, իմ ու իմ ընկերների մոտ զենք չի եղել, իսկ զենք ունեցողն էլ չէր էտ խառախուռայի ժամանակ չէր գնա թփերի հետևը զենքը գցելու:



Շնորհակալություն իմֆորմացիայի համար, բայց ես արդեն գիտեմ քո վարկածի վերաբերյալ ու կարծեմ նշել եմ այդ մասին, հետո նշել էի նաև, որ շատ ավելի տեղյակ եմ այդ մասին քան կարող էք պատկերացնել.......
Քաղաքավարությունից և ստեղծված իրավիճակից ելնելով անուններ և մանրամասներ չեմ հրապարակելու:

Հարցս մնում է ուժի մեջ

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Այս թեման օֆֆտոպանոցի չվերածելու համար այս հարցիդ պատասխանում եմ «Շարժումը մահացե՞լ է» թեմայում, քանի որ բանավեճն արդեն ամբողջովին կաթողիկոսից հասել է մարդասպաններին. Որքա՜ն են մոտեցել միմյանց այսօր այս երկու երևույթները
> 
> Մոդերատորներին կխնդրեմ՝ այս թեմայի բանավեճը, որը շեղվել է թեմայից՝ չջնջել, եթե հնարավոր է տեղափոխեք որևէ այլ՝ համապատասխան թեմա:


      Խնդրեմ....
Բայց առաջին պարբերության երկրորդ նախադասությանդ անտեղին էր ու անհամ: Որևէ բացատրության կարիք չեմ զգում: Ուղղակի ցանկություն չկա այլևս թեմայից խոսելու: Ոչ այս, ոչ այն:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Dn. Noy;838873]


> Էնքան ենք արդեն ուրիշ թեմաներում խոսացել, որ մոռացել էի` նորեկ ես:
>     Բացի Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնից կար Մեծի Տունն Կիլիկիո /Անթիլիաս/, վերջերս էլ լսեցի, որ Կանադայում էլ են ինչ-որ առանձնացել. եթե ճիշտ ա, ինձ թվում ա` նրանք էլ պիտի որ բողոքական լինեն:
> 
>          Մայր Աթոռ Ս. Էջմիածնի և Մեծի Տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսության միջև ընթացող պայքարը շատ նուրբ թեմա է: Բանն այն է, որ Լիբանանից և Սիրիայից գաղթած հայերը բնակություն են հաստատում ինչ-որ աշխարհագրական մեկ այլ վայրում և հայկական շրջանակներում ավելի թվական գերազանցություն են ստանում, բնականաբար ցանկանում են ունենալ հոգևորական, ով ավելի է ծանոթ իրենց խնդիրներին: Բացի դրանից իրենց պապերն ու տատերը ծառայել են Անթիլյասի կաթողիկոսությանը, իսկ վերջինս էլ ծառայել է նրանց, նրանք ունեն բավականին մեծ ծանոթություններ և այլ բազմաթիվ պատճառներ: Համենայն դեպս Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը զուտ տեղային բնույթի կառույց է, և պատասխանատու է "Կիլիկիո" հայության համար: Իսկ Դավանական և ծիսական տարբերություններ չկան: Բնականաբար պատասխան. այս երևույթը չի կարող բաժանման առիթ հանդիսանալ, եթե հայի մենթալիթետի համաձայն չպիտակավորենք Էջմիածնական և Անթիլյասական տհաճ պիտակներով:


Հարգելի անձ, կներես եթե մի քանի սխալ տեղեկություններ ուղղեմ, ուրեմն Կիկիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը կառավարվելով կոնկրետ Դաշնակցության կողմից ուղղակի գրավել է թեմերը: Այստեղ Լիբանանից ու Սիրիայից գաղթած հայերի ու նրանց խնդիրներին ավելի ծանոթ հոգևորական ունենալու գործոնը բնավ դեր չի խաղում, այն ինչ դու գրել ես դա ուղղակի Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսարանի պաշտոնական վարկածն է Եկեղեցին պառակտելու: Քանի որ Իրանում Շահ Աբասսի ժամանակներում հիմնադրված  Էջմիածնական թեմերի բռնագրավումը *ոչ մի կապ չի կարող Կիլիկիո հայության հետ,*, Կիպրոսի Էջմիածնական թեմի բռնագրավումը ոչ մի կապ չունի Կիլիկիո հայության հետ: Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ մարդկանց խնդրին ծանոթացրեք ավելի ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ հաղորդելով, այսինքն սկսեք Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոս երջանկահիշատակ Գարեգին Հովսեփյանից, հետո հակիրճ պատմեք թե նրա մահից հետո ինչու ու ում դրդումով նորընտիր Կաթողիկոս Խորենը հիմք դրեց Հայ Եկեղեցու պառակտմանը, որը շարունակվում է առ այսօր, Կանադայի նոր անթիլիսիական թեմի կազմավորումը դրա վառ օրինակն է: Կներես եթե ավելացնեմ նաև Ղևոնդ արք. Դուրյանի սպանությունը Նյու-Յորքի եկեղեցում 1932 թ(եթե չեմ սխալվում) ու ինչպես լուսահոգի Ղևոնդ արքեպիսկոպոսի սպանությունից հետո սկսվեց ԱՄՆ-ում հայկական ծխերի յուրացումը: Ով սպանեց Ղևոնդ եպիսկոպոսին, ինչու՞, ինչ մեղադրանքներ էին հնչեցնում նրա հասցեին ևն: Ծանոթացրու մարդկանց սև էջերի հետ, մի քաշվիր: :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Խնդրեմ....
> Բայց առաջին պարբերության երկրորդ նախադասությանդ անտեղին էր ու անհամ: Որևէ բացատրության կարիք չեմ զգում: Ուղղակի ցանկություն չկա այլևս թեմայից խոսելու: Ոչ այս, ոչ այն:


Անտեղի է գրառմանս տվածդ գնահատականը, եթե ես նույնպես գնահատականներ տամ գրառումներիդ, ապա դրանք կհեղեղվեն բացասական վարկանիշներով: 
Լավ կլինի, եթե ասես՝ բանավեճից հրաժարվելուդ պատճառը, այլապես այն ծիծաղելի կթավա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտե՛ք, այստեղ խնդիրն այլ է, այն էլ բավական ցավոտ:
> Չգիտես ինչու՞ (մեկը ես չգիտեմ, եթե մեկը ՓԱՍՏԱՑԻ կկարողանա ապացուցել, շնորհակալ կլինեմ) մեր երիտասարդության մեջ մտած են հոգևորականների հանդեպ մաֆիոզական առասպելներ և "թույն" մտայնություններ:


Էդ առասպելները օդից չեն ծնվում. ուրեմն առիթ են տվել` այդպես մտածելու համար: Թե չէ, ասենք, ինչի մի անգամ չլսեցի մեկի բերանից, որ ասի, թե այսինչ գիտնականը <<թույն դեմք>> ա




> Բայց սա հարցի մի կողմն է միայն: Կաթողիկոսին պետք է գնահատել, որպես համայն ազգի հովվապետ, սակայն չափազանց դժվար է վերոհիշյալ հատկություններն ունեցող երիտասարդին տրամադրել այդպիսի գնահատանքի: Ամեն մարդ կարող է ցանակացած երևույթ կամ ցանկացած մարդու գնահատել յուրովի: Այստեղ է կայանում մարդու ամենամեծ առավելոթյունը բնության հանդեպ:


Ինքը պետք է նախ դառնա հովվապետ, հո մենակ անունով չի? Ասենք մեկը քեզ ասի, որ այնինչը քո ընկերն է. դու միանգամից նրան կընդունես քեզ ընկեր? Կարծում եմ` ոչ:




> Սակայն մեզանում այդ արժեհամակարգը ուղղակի չի գործում՝ առանց հասկանալի պատճառների: Եթե մեր երիտասարդների համար բացարձակ արժեքներ են Մաֆիան, Բանդաժը, Վերտուն, Համմերը, Բլյութութը, Կայֆերը, Պեդիկյուրը, Սալածիկները, Երկուհարյուրի տակ կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնելը, Կոֆտչկաները, Օբյեկտները, Լիկվիդ մնալը, Գիրք կարդացողի վրա ծիծաղելը, Դասախոսներին ձեռք առնելը, Պպզելը և այլ նմանատիպ երևույթներ, ապա ամենևին էլ չեմ զարմանում "Թույն դեմք էր" արտահայտության վրա: Կաթողիկոսի մեղքն այստեղ ես չեմ տեսնում, որովհետև երիտասարդությունն այնպիսի արժեքներով է գնահատում, որը չի ճանաչում սրբություններ: Հետևաբար մեղքը մեր մեջ փնտրենք, և ոչ թե կաթողիկոսի անձի:


Կարող եմ վստահեցնել քեզ, որ էդ տիպի երիտասարդությունը հաստատ հիմա չէր նստի տանը` համակարգչի առաջ, ու փորձեր ինչ-որ խնդիր քննարկել, այլ քո ասած գիշերային Երևանով Համմերով 200-ի տակ կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնելով զբոսանքի կելներ

----------


## Mefistofel

Կաթողիկոսնել` ու թերևս, եկեղեցինել, մեր իրականության մեջ զուտ բուտաֆորիա են... Աստծուց արդեն վաղուց էլ ոչ մեկ չի վախենում...

----------


## Dn. Noy

[QUOTE=mtahog;840357]


> Հարգելի անձ, կներես եթե մի քանի սխալ տեղեկություններ ուղղեմ, ուրեմն Կիկիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը կառավարվելով կոնկրետ Դաշնակցության կողմից ուղղակի գրավել է թեմերը: Այստեղ Լիբանանից ու Սիրիայից գաղթած հայերի ու նրանց խնդիրներին ավելի ծանոթ հոգևորական ունենալու գործոնը բնավ դեր չի խաղում, այն ինչ դու գրել ես դա ուղղակի Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսարանի պաշտոնական վարկածն է Եկեղեցին պառակտելու: Քանի որ Իրանում Շահ Աբասսի ժամանակներում հիմնադրված  Էջմիածնական թեմերի բռնագրավումը *ոչ մի կապ չի կարող Կիլիկիո հայության հետ,*, Կիպրոսի Էջմիածնական թեմի բռնագրավումը ոչ մի կապ չունի Կիլիկիո հայության հետ: Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ մարդկանց խնդրին ծանոթացրեք ավելի ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ հաղորդելով, այսինքն սկսեք Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոս երջանկահիշատակ Գարեգին Հովսեփյանից, հետո հակիրճ պատմեք թե նրա մահից հետո ինչու ու ում դրդումով նորընտիր Կաթողիկոս Խորենը հիմք դրեց Հայ Եկեղեցու պառակտմանը, որը շարունակվում է առ այսօր, Կանադայի նոր անթիլիսիական թեմի կազմավորումը դրա վառ օրինակն է: Կներես եթե ավելացնեմ նաև Ղևոնդ արք. Դուրյանի սպանությունը Նյու-Յորքի եկեղեցում 1932 թ(եթե չեմ սխալվում) ու ինչպես լուսահոգի Ղևոնդ արքեպիսկոպոսի սպանությունից հետո սկսվեց ԱՄՆ-ում հայկական ծխերի յուրացումը: Ով սպանեց Ղևոնդ եպիսկոպոսին, ինչու՞, ինչ մեղադրանքներ էին հնչեցնում նրա հասցեին ևն: Ծանոթացրու մարդկանց սև էջերի հետ, մի քաշվիր:


    Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ դաշնակցությունն է կառավարում Կիլիկիո Աթոռը: Ես էլ քո նման գիտէի մինչև մերջերս: Իսկ սև Էջերին ծանոթացնելու առաքելությունը կարող ես դու վերցնել քո վրա, մի գործ, որ քեզ հոգեհարազատ է, ծանոթացրու երիտասարդությանը թե ովքեր են եղել դրանք ու հետո տեղեկացրու ինձ թե ի՞նչ շահեցիր: Իսկ խնդիրների ետնախորքը ավելի լավ է չմտնես: Դատիր ինքդ քո մեջ: Այլապես արտաքին դատողություններդ կարող են հաճելի չթվալ և նույնքան սուբյեկտիվ հնչել, որքան  իմ գրառումները քո համար:
      Քաշվելու որչինչ չունեմ, պատմությունը տալիս է դասեր: Եւ բոլոր ժողովուրդներն էլ ունեն իրենց սև ու սպիտակ էջերն իրենց կենսագրության մեջ, բայց եթե ուզում ես ապրել արժանավայել մոռացիր վատը՝ ապրիր լավ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Dn. Noy;840829]


> Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ դաշնակցությունն է կառավարում Կիլիկիո Աթոռը: Ես էլ քո նման գիտէի մինչև մերջերս: Իսկ սև Էջերին ծանոթացնելու առաքելությունը կարող ես դու վերցնել քո վրա, մի գործ, որ քեզ հոգեհարազատ է, ծանոթացրու երիտասարդությանը թե ովքեր են եղել դրանք ու հետո տեղեկացրու ինձ թե ի՞նչ շահեցիր: Իսկ խնդիրների ետնախորքը ավելի լավ է չմտնես: Դատիր ինքդ քո մեջ: Այլապես արտաքին դատողություններդ կարող են հաճելի չթվալ և նույնքան սուբյեկտիվ հնչել, որքան  իմ գրառումները քո համար:
>       Քաշվելու որչինչ չունեմ, պատմությունը տալիս է դասեր: Եւ բոլոր ժողովուրդներն էլ ունեն իրենց սև ու սպիտակ էջերն իրենց կենսագրության մեջ, բայց եթե ուզում ես ապրել արժանավայել մոռացիր վատը՝ ապրիր լավ:



եղբայր պատվական, էմոցիաներիդ մի տրվիր դա նվազեցնում է սառը դատելու կարողությունը: Ուրեմն դու գրել ես որ Անթիլիասի կաթողիկոսությունը վերցրել է այն թեմերը որտեղ մեծամասնություն են կազմել կիլիկիահայությունը և կար խնդիրներին ավելի ծանոթ հոգևորականների կարիք: Ես պատասխանել որ որ դա *ՍԽԱԼ* բացատրություն է, քանի որ Իրանում և Կիպրոսում, ԱՄՆ-ում և Կանադայում կիլիկիահայությունը *մեծամասնություն ՉԻ ԿԱԶՄԵԼ*: Դու հավանաբար զայրացած նրանից որ սխալ տեղեկությունը ճշտվել է, սկսում եմ էմոցիախառն պատասխանել, ինչու՞ միթե իմ ուղղումը տեղին չէր, միթե Իրանում կար կիլիկիահայություն այն ժամանակ երբ գրավվեցին իրանահայ թեմերը՞: Իսկ ավելի լավ ապագա կառուցելու համար ոչ թե պետք է թաքցնել անցյալի սխալներն ու սև էջերը, այլ պետք է խոսել դրանց մասին: Անթիլիասի կաթողիկոսության ու Դաշնակցական կուսակցության կապի կամ ավելի ճիշտ Դաշնակցության հատուկ նշանակության հոգևոր կցորդի մասին կարելի է երկար խոսել: Բնականաբար դու արդեն տրամադրված ես չտեսնելու ակնհայտը, այնպես որ ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում համենայն դեպս կփորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն ներկայացնել այդ կապը: Հիմա ուղղակի համառոտ ասեմ, որ 1920 թվականին երբ Կիլիկիո հայության վերջին բեկորների հետ մի քանի Կիլիկիացի հոգևորականները գաղթեցին Կիլիկիայից, նրանք չունեին բացարձականապես ոչ մի ռեսուրս գոյատևելու ու վերակազմելու Սսի կաթողիկոսությունը, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսության բարի կամքի ու եղբայրական սիրո արտահայտությունն էր այն, որ Երուսաղեմի Հայոց ՊԱտրիարքությունը ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ Սսի կաթողիկոսությանը փոխանցեց Սիրիայի ու Լիբանանի իր իրավասության ներքո գտնվող թեմերը: Արդեն կազմակերպվելուց հետո Դաշնակցության դրդումով ու ակտիվ միջամտությամբ սկսվեց էջմիածնական թեմերի խայտառակ գրավումը: Բանը նույնիսկ հասավ նրան որ անթիլիասականները փորձում էին Հայաստանից դուրս բոլոր թեմերը համարել իրենցը ու Սսի տեղական կաթողիկոսի հետնորդ Անթիլիասի կաթողիկոսին հռչակել Ամենայն Հայոց Հովվապետ: Շահե վարդապետ Աճեմյանը, որը այն ժամանակ անթիլիասի միաբանության անդամ էր. վերցնելով Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի աջի մասունքը որով կատարվում էր Մյուռոնի պատրաստումը հայտնվեց Երուսաղեմում, երկարատև բանակցություններից հետո, երջանկահիշատակ Եղիշե ՊԱտրիարքը համաձայնվեց հետ վերադարձնել մասունքը մի պայմանով որ անթիլիասականները զսպեն իրենց ախորժակը, իհարկե հետագայում Եղիշե Պատրիարքը բազմիցս զղջացել է դրա համար տեսնելով որ անթիլիասականները ուխտադրուժ եղան, նույնիսկ իր գրվածքներից մեկում անդրադարձել է այդ խնդրին բավականին մանրամասն:Եթե կարդաս այդ ժամանակների Երուսաղեմի "Սիոն" ամսագրի համարները կարող ես ավելի լավ պատկերացում կազմել ում կողմից են հրահրվել եկեղեցու պառակտումը: Այն ունի փաստագրական մեծ արժեք, քանի որ Եղիշե Պատրարքը ու Երուսաղեմի միաբանները այդ ժամանակ հանդես էին գալիս եկեղեցու պառակտման դեմ, ու հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը որ Էջմիածնից շատ դժվար էր բանակցել Անթիլիասի հետ, այդ դերը կատարում էր անձամբ Եղիշե Պատրիարիքը: Այսքանը համառոտ: Սրանք փաստեր են և ոչ թե սուբեկտիվ դատողություններ կամ 109-րդ զգայարանիս աշխատանքի արգասիքը:

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս վերջին մի քանի գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Քանի որ ըստ երևույթին թեման վաղուց էր շեղվել իր հիմնական հարցադրումից ու շեղման սկիզբը գտնելու ժամանակ չունեմ, տուգանային միավորներ չեմ տվել ու ջնջել եմ միայն վերջին գրառումները, որոնք արդեն ընդհանրապես կապ չունեին թեմայի հետ։ 
Ինչևէ, այսուհետ թեմայից ցանկացած շեղում կջնջվի համապատասխան միավորներով։*

----------


## Brigada

*ՓՈՐՁՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԺԱՄԻՆ*

Ցանկացած նյութական կորուստ վերականգնելի է. դեպք է եղել` նույնիսկ «երեք օրում»: Սարսափելի չէ, որ գավառամիտ մեր իշխանությունն այսօր ավերածություններ է գործում` հաճախ նման այն կենդանակերպ արարածներին, որոնց մասին Հիսուսը մինչեւիսկ խաչի վրայից ասաց. «Հայր, ներիր սրանց, քանզի իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում»: Մտահոգողը պետք է լինի այն, որ չհասկանալով` ձեռք են բարձրացնում անվերականգնելիի վրա: 

Այդ ժամանակ պետք է հիշել մի վտարանդի հայ Մարդու գրածը` «Մի՛ մտեք Հայոց լեզվի տաճարը, կովե՛ր»: Կովերին ասելիք չկա, թեեւ հնդիկները պաշտում են:

Կարո՞ղ եք, սիրելի՛ ընթերցող, վերլուծությամբ ապացուցել, որ հայ ժողովուրդն այլեւս դատապարտված է եւ երբեւէ չի ունենալու, ասենք, Մկրտիչ Խրիմյանի պես կաթողիկոս: Թվում է` բոլորս ենք երազում այդ ժամանակի մասին: Իսկ «կաթողիկոս»-ի կողքին մենք սովորույթ ունենք դնելու «Վեհափառ» բառը: Ուրիշ ոչ մեկին, բացի կաթողիկոսից, մեր իրականության մեջ չեն դիմել այդպես: Ինքս էլ, երբ արտակարգ դրության օրերին հերթական նյութն էի գրում ամերիկահայ մի թերթի համար, չկարողացա ոչ միայն «Վեհափառե բառն օգտագործել, այլեւ «Գարեգին»-ը, որ, որքան էլ օրվա ցեղվածները լլկեցին Նժդեհին, դա, այնուամենայնիվ, նրա՛ անունն է: Ստիպված սահմանափակվեցի միայն Բ մասով: Բառերի հետ զգույշ է պետք լինել: Բառն ի սկզբանե էր, Նա՛ է Արարել ամենը:

Երբ լսում եմ, որ «Մտավորական» բառն օգտագործվում է վատ բան խորհրդանշելու համար, ցավ եմ զգում: Իրո՞ք կարծում եք, թե մենք այն աստիճանի անարժան ազգ ենք դարձել, որ այլեւս երբեւէ չենք ունենալու Աճառյանի, Համբարձումյանի, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, Մանսուրյանի պես Մարդիկ: Չէ՞ որ ցանկացածդ գիտեք, որ էկրանին երեւացող «տապարով տաշված» դեմքով ամեն մի երգիչ, հաղորդավար, պատգամավոր... մտավորական չէ, ավելին` դա կենդանուն եւ մարդուն կապող այն օղակն է, որ փնտրեց ու այդպես էլ չկարողացավ գտնել խեղճ Դարվինը: Այս ընթացքում շատ ոստիկաններ շատ չարագործություններ արեցին: Նրանց չարժե Ոստիկան կոչել. Բառն ափսոս է: Այդպես կկորցնենք Ոստիկան հասկացությունը մեր գիտակցության մեջ: Իսկ առանց այդպիսի գիտակցման, նաեւ` տեսլականի, չի՛ կարող լինել պետություն: Իսկ չէ՞ որ մեր երազը հենց դա է` Պետությունը, որ վանկարկում էինք միասին` Ազատ, Անկախ Հայաստան:

Նույն Բառը շատերի համար օգտագործելով` կորցնում ենք բոլոր չափորոշիչներն ու չենք կարողանում տարբերել, ասենք, Ավետիք Իսահակյանին եւ Արամայիս Սահակյանին ու դադարում ենք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է բանաստեղծությունը: Իսկ երբ չենք հասկանում, չենք էլ կարող արարել: Իշխողների (հատկապես` օտար) նպատակը միշտ էլ դա է եղել` զրկել հայությանը նորմալ, մարդկային չափորոշիչներից, քաոսով լցնել գլուխը: Մյուս կողմից էլ` նպատակ է եղել, որ մենք կորցնենք երբեւէ նորմալ կաթողիկոս, նորմալ մտավորական, նորմալ ոստիկան, նորմալ որեւէ բան ունենալու Հույսը: Իսկ երբ Հույսն է մեռնում, ամեն ինչ անիմաստ է դառնում: Երբ անգամ մի թիզ զիջվում է Հոգու տարածքից, ապա, որպես օրենք, դրան արագ հաջորդում է նյութական Հայրենիքի հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր զիջելը...

Ես հավատում եմ, որ նորից ունենալու ենք հավատացյալ կաթողիկոս, ով օրհասի պահերին չի լքի հոտը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ մենք ունենալու ենք բարեկիրթ մտավորական, ով կշարժվի իր բանականությամբ եւ ոչ որկորի գրգիռով: Ես հավատում եմ, որ մենք ունենալու ենք օրինապահ ոստիկան, ում նույնիսկ հեռվից տեսնելով` քաղաքացին իրեն ավելի ապահով ու անվտանգ է զգալու: Հավատում եմ, որ մեր պայքարի արդյունքում ունենալու ենք արդար դատավորներ ու դատարան, անվտանգության մարտիկներ ու ԱԱԾ... Իսկ երբ լինեն նրանք, ինչպե՞ս ենք անվանելու, եթե արդեն մաշված ու անիծյալ լինեն Անունները: Ուստի թախանձագին խնդրում եմ` ինչ ուզում եք ասեք Լուսավորչի գահին բազմած այդ մարդուն, դիպլոմավոր պնակալեզներին, կեղծ վկայություններ տվող համազգեստավորներին, կամակատար կաշառակերներին ու չեկիստներին, բայց սրբազան երկյուղածությամբ գուրգուրացեք «Վեհափառ», «Մտավորական», «Ոստիկան», «Նախագահ», «Վարչապետ», «Դատարան»... բառերի վրա, մի՛ կիրառեք ավազակությունների կողքին: Այդ Բառերը նրանցը չե՛ն, այլ հենց ձերը` ձեր երազներինը, որ պետք է իրականացնել: Այլապես վաղը մենք անապատ ենք ունենալու` ավելի վատը, քան այսօր: Վստահ եղեք` «սա լոկ փորձության քունն է, որ կանցնիե: Երանի նրանց, որ արթուն կմնան Հոգեւոր Հայրենիքի միջնաբերդում ու սահմաններին:

ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ
Պահպանողական կուսակցության նախագահ
www.conservative.am

----------


## Մտահոգ

1979-ի հունվարի 20-ին Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանի տանը նշվում էր նրա 60-ամյակը: Սեղանի գլխին նստած էր Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս Վազգեն Ա-ն: Ավանդական եւ պարտադիր կենացներից հետո սկսվեցին երկխոսություններ, մենախոսություններ, զրույցներ, եւ ամենից հաճախ երեկոյի էպիկենտրոնում հայտնվում էին բանաստեղծուհին եւ Նորին սրբությունը: Ինչ-որ առիթով տանտիրուհին հարցրեց պատվավոր հյուրին. «Լավ հիշում եմ, որ ես մանկուց «մեղանչել» եմ բանաստեղծություն գրելով: Իսկ Դուք ե՞րբ զգացիք, որ ուզում եք հոգեւորական դառնալ»: Նորին սրբությունը այնքան շուտ պատասխանեց, ասես պատրաստ էր հարցին. «Առաջին անգամ ես ակամա մտածեցի ոչ թե հոգեւորականի դերում ինքս իմ մասին, այլ մեր ժողովրդի կյանքում բուն հոգեւորականների դերի մասին»: Եվ առանց դադար տալու շարունակեց. «Իմ ծննդավայր Բուխարեստում ավարտել եմ դպրոցը, պետական համալսարանի գրականության եւ փիլիսոփայության ֆակուլտետը, Ձեզ նման «մեղանչել» եմ բանաստեղծություն գրելով: Դասավանդել եմ հայկական դպրոցներում: Թողարկել եմ «Հերկ» հանդեսը, գրել եմ գրականագիտական հոդվածներ: Ֆրանց Վերֆելի «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը» վեպը կարդալով անմիջապես գրիչ վերցրի: Ի դեպ, կարելի է ասել հենց Վերֆելն էր գլխավոր մեղավորը, որ ես առաջին անգամ իրոք խորհրդածեցի հոգեւորականի ճակատագրի մասին: Ինձ վրա անջնջելի տպավորություն գործեց վեպի գլխավոր հերոս Գաբրիել Բագրատյանի եւ տեղի հայ ծխականների առաջնորդ Տեր-Հայկազունու երկխոսությունը: Մոտենում է մահացու աղետը: Թշնամին տան շեմի մոտ է: Եվ Բագրատյանի «Ի՞նչ եք անելու ժողովրդի փրկության համար» հարցին հոգեւորականը պատասխանում է. «Աղոթելու եմ»: Բագրատյանը հեգնանքով ասում է Տեր-Հայկազունուն. «Միայն մի մոռացեք, որ երբեմն մեզ անհրաժեշտ է նաեւ Աստծուն օգնել»: Նա գտնում է, որ «Աստծուն օգնել» արտահայտության մեջ ռազմավարական իրողությունը շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան «Աստծուն ապավինիր, բայց ինքդ մի թուլացիր» ժողովրդական առածի մեջ»:

Տարիներ անց իմացա, որ դեռ պատերազմից առաջ ապագա Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը ծավալուն հետազոտական աշխատություն է հրապարակել «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը» գրքի մասին, որը 1934-35 թթ. հասցրել էին թարգմանել 36 լեզուներով: Եվ ահա 80-ականների սկզբներին Վազգեն Ա-ի աշխատությունը թարգմանվեց ռուսերեն եւ հրապարակվեց «Դրուժբա նարոդով» ամսագրում:

Ես տեսել եմ, թե այդ մարդու համար որքան դժվար էր ապրել եւ ծառայել այն պետության մեջ, որտեղ, օրինակ, ուսանողին կարող են դիպլոմից զրկել, եթե նա «2» ստանա, այսպես կոչված, գիտական աթեիզմից: Նրան դա զարմացնում էր արդեն այն պատճառով, որ ինքը լավ գիտեր ռուսական դասական գրականությունը եւ ռուս փիլիսոփաներին, հատկապես Նիկոլայ Բերդյաեւին եւ Սերգեյ Բուլգակովին, որոնց գործերը թարգմանված էին եվրոպական լեզուներով: Գիտեր նաեւ, որ այդ փիլիսոփաները եւ շատ ուրիշներ սկզբում եղել են մարքսիստներ, ապա դարձել են կրոնական փիլիսոփաներ: Դա նշանակում էր, որ գիտական աթեիզմի դասախոսները տրամաբանորեն, կամա, թե ակամա, պետք է հերքեին այդ նույն Բերդյաեւի եւ Բուլգակովի աշխատությունները: Ճիշտ է, այդ թեմայով նա որեւէ մեկի հետ չէր խոսում: Դեռ իր հայրապետական պարտականություններին ձեռնամուխ լինելուց առաջ 1955-ին նա Մ. Սուսլովի աշխատակազմի չինովնիկներից խիստ հրահանգ էր ստացել, որ իրեն (ժողովրդի հոգեւոր առաջնորդին) արգելվում է զբաղվել կրոնի քարոզչությամբ:

Հայ եկեղեցուն եւ հավատացյալներին չվնասելու համար վեհափառը, ինչպես ինքն էր ասում, «չէր զբաղվում քաղաքականությամբ»: Եվ սա այն դեպքում, երբ Վազգեն Ա-ի անունը լայնորեն հայտնի էր խաղաղության մարտիկների շարքերում: Նա արժանացել էր Ժոլիո Կյուրիի անվան խաղաղության միջազգային մրցանակին:

 Հայ նշանավոր գրող-ճակատային Սերո Խանզադյանը պատմում էր, թե ինչպես մի անգամ Էջմիածին` Վեհափառի մոտ է եկել Հոլոքոսթը հետազոտող պատմաբան Ս. Ս. Վիլենսկին, որը լավ գիտեր պատերազմի տարիներին Նորին սրբության գործած սխրանքի մասին, երբ նա գեստապոյականներից թաքցրել էր 200-ից ավելի հրեաների, հիանալի գիտակցելով, թե ձախողման դեպքում ինչպիսի պատժի կենթարկվի (վերջերս Հայաստանի հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվեց հարցազրույց Սեմյոն Սամուիլովիչի հետ):

... 1990-ի սեպտեմբերի 29-ին՝ քաղաքական հացադուլի 21-րդ օրը անսպասելիորեն բացվեց հյուրանոցային իմ համարի դուռը, եւ հայտնվեց աշխարհի բոլոր հայերին լավ ծանոթ Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսի կերպարանքը: Նա մի պահ կանգ առավ դռան մոտ, հենվելով դրվագազարդ գավազանին, ապա դանդաղ քայլեց դեպի սենյակի կենտրոն: Նայեց ինձ եւ կողքիս կանգնած Սոս Սարգսյանին: Հայացքը փոխադրեց հավաքված մահճակալի վրա, որը «որբացել» էր Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի գնալուց հետո: Եվ ընդգծված հանդարտությամբ արտաբերեց. «Ես ոչ միայն Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս եմ, ես նաեւ ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական պատգամավոր եմ, ինչպես եւ դուք: Ուստի որոշեցի զբաղեցնել հիվանդացած Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի տեղը: Համենայն դեպս, առանց ձեզ չեմ վերադառնա Էջմիածին»...

Նրա կերպարանքում, նրա իմաստնության մեջ Սողոմոն թագավորից ինչ-որ բան կար: Պատրիարքը հենց այնպես չէր եկել Էջմիածնից: Նա գիտեր ոչ միայն Հայաստանից եւ սփյուռքահայերից մեր ստացած հազարավոր հեռագրերի մասին, այլեւ հանրապետության Գերագույն խորհրդի դիմումի, «Լիտերատուրնայա գազետայում» նշանավոր գրողների հրապարակած նամակի մասին: Գիտեր նաեւ, որ մինչեւ վերջ պայքարելու մեր որոշումը ավելի քան լուրջ է: Բայց հաստատապես գիտեր նաեւ ամենագլխավորը. մենք Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսին երբեք թույլ չենք տա դիմել նման վտանգավոր փորձության:

Ես նրան երկար աղաչում էի հրաժարվել իր միանշանակ որոշումից: Բայց ամեն ինչ ապարդյուն էր: Նա հաստատակամ էր: Մենք անձնատուր եղանք: Նա լայն ժպտաց, կկոցելով խոշոր եւ բարի աչքերը: Պարեգոտը մի կողմ տանելով, գրպաններից հանեց 4 տանձ եւ հերթով մեկնեց մեզ: Համն անհնար է նկարագրել: Բանը ոչ միայն 3 շաբաթվա ծոմապահությունն էր, այլեւ այն, որ տանձերը քաղել էր ինքը` կաթողիկոսը, այն էլ` Սուրբ Էջմիածնի վեհարանի այգուց:
Զորի Բալայան

*ԱՀԱ ԹԵ ԻՆՉԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ Է ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԸ* 
ՀՈՏԸ ՀՈՎՎԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ... ՈՉ ԹԵ ԲԻԶՆԵՍ ԱՆԵԼՈՒ

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ողջունում եմ բոլորիդ, Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ բոլորիդ , սիրելի ակումբցիներ.
> Բավականին երկար ժամանակ բացակայեցի այս հրաշալի ֆոռումից, հրաշալի այն առումով որ հնարավորություն է տալիս հազարավոր հայորդիների հետ զրուցել և ամենակարևորը, ԻՐԵՐԻ , ԻՐԱԴԱՐՁՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄԸ ՓՈԽԱՆՑԵԼ. Հարգանքներիս հավաստիացումը Նաև Ձեզ Աստղ ջան:
> Գիտեք ինչն է հետաքրքիր, սիրելի ակումբցիներ, որ մեր ազգին յուրահատուկ և բնորոշող գիծը երբեք չի դադարում իրեն ցայտուն կերպով ցույց տալ: Խոսքս վերաբերում մեկս մյուսին քննադատելը, խոսելով այնպիսի բաների մասին, որոնց միայն հեռվից են շատ անգամ ցանոթ: Ախր սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինչպես դուք կարող եք Ձեզ քրիստոնյա համարել, եթե դուք այպանում եք երկու հազարամյա եկեղեցու առաջնորդին: Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը միշտ եղել է և կլինի ոչ միայն եկեղեցու հովվապետ և Պատրիարք, այլև հայ ազգի սիմվոլը: Հասկացեք, հերյուրելով Վեհափառ Հայրապետին, դուք առաջին հերթին Ձեզ վրա եք ցեխ լցնում: Հիշում եք ինչ է գրված Ավետարանում,- Չդատե'ս, կամ,- ինչ չափով որ չափեք, նույնով Ձեզ կչափվի: Ասում եք մաֆիա: Ի?նչ գաղափար դուք ունեք մաֆիայի մասին, և եթե եկեղեցին անվանում եք մաֆիա, որը նշանակում է մեղմ ասած հանցախումբ, ապա մի մոռացեք որ դուք էլ եք դառնում այդ հանցախմբի անդամներ, որովհետև եկեղեցին հավատացյալների հանրագումարն է , դուք եք եկեղեցին, ով հայեր, հոգևորականներս միայն սպասավորում ենք այդ եկեղեցում: 
> Թիկնապահի հարցով էլ իրազեկեմ ձեզ ակումբցիներ ջան. Այդ Թիկնապահը պետության կողմից է տրված Վեհափառին: Ոչ մի եկեղեցական հատուկ թիկնապահ չի վարձակալում, դա պետությունն է իր հոգատարությունը նման կերպով արտահայտում, և ասեմ  թիկնապահի գործառույթն էլ մեծավ մասամբ պայմանական է: Ի դեպ, ասեմ որ բոլորիս կողմից սիրված և հարգված Լուսահոգի Վազգեն վեհափառն էլ ուներ թիկնապահէ պետության կողմից տրամադրված:
> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, պետք է հստակ զատորոշել, թե ինչ է նշանակում քաղաքանությամբ զբաղվել և հետաքրքրվել երկրի քաղաքական վիճակից: Մենք հոգևորականներս երբեևէ քաղաքական խաղերի մեջ մեզ չենք ընդգրկում : Բայց անտարբեր էլ չենք այն ամենով, որ կատարվում է երկրում: Վեհափառը նույն ահջողությամբ կգնար  կշնորհավորեր նաև մեկ այլ մարդու , որը կլիներ երկրի նախագահ: Դա տարրական կուլտուրայի արտահաըտումէ: Գիտեք ինչ պետք է անել, պետք է միշտ բարցր մնալ ամեն տեսակ մանր-մունր մարդկային ճղճիմ մտացելակերպից: Դիմացինի մեջ սխալ գտնելը այնքան հեշտ է, որ ասելու չէ: Մեկ բան էլ պետք  նշեմ , որ եթե Որևէ հոգևորական ընտրվում է կաթողիկոսության, եպիսկոպոսության կամ քահանայագործության համար, ուրեմն այստեղ Աստծո կամքը կա, և արդեն սխալ է և նաև մեղք, այդ մարդուն չընդունել իր կարգի մեջ: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, ով մարգարեին ընդունի որպես մարգարե, մարգարեի վարձ կստանան, որ առաքյալի, կամ քահանային ընդունի որպես այդպիսին համարժեք վարձ պիտի ստանա Աստծուց: 
> Հիշեք , քանի դեռ դուք ձեր աչքի միջի գերանը չեք տեսել, մի հավակնեք ուրիշի աչքի միջի փուշը տեսնելու և այն հեռացնելու առաքելությունը Ձեր ուսերին վերցնել:
> _Սթափվեք_, Դուք Աստծո Օծյալի մասին այնպես եք խոսում, կարծես ազգի թշնամին լինի կամ աշխարհի ամենամեղավոր մարդը: Անմեղ մարդ չկա,բոլորը մեղք են գործում այս աշխարհում:Եւ եթե  ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն անմեղ է համարում, նշանակում է հենց նա է որ մեղքերով ծանրաբեռնված է:
> Եվ որպես վերջաբան մի հորդոր տամ բոլորիդ: Այս ամենը գրեցի Ձեզ , որպեսզի դուք կարողանաք զանազանել այն գեղեցիկն ուր իրականը , որ կա մեր կյանքում: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է, մենք քրիստոնյա ենք, մենք ունենք Աստծո շնորհները, մենք ապրում ենք մեր հավատով, որը հայ ազգին առաջնորդել է բազում բազում տարիներ: Եկեք այդ հավատքը չաղտոտենք անվայել կեցվացքով, թեկուզ և միայն խոսքի ձևով: Եկեք մեր ունեցածը ամուր պահենք և պաշտպանենք այն ուրիշների հարձակումներից, այլ ոչ թե ինքներս հարձակուներ և ավերածություններ գործենք:
> Հուսով եմ, որ կարողացա պարզաբանել Ձեզ խնդրո առարկայի շուրջ ծագած վեճում:
> ...


Օրհնյալ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա
Երկար տարիներ խուսափել եմ Ամենայն Հայրապետին քննադատել, սակայն աստված մեղկ թող չհամարի և եթե կհամարի թող իմ մեղքերին թողություն տա ,ամեն:
Ստրի կսկիծով եմ լցվում, երբ տեսնում եմ Ամենայն Հայրապետի կատարած աշխարհիկ սխալները:
Կարիք չկա նորից խոսել այդ մասին, ակնհայտ է փաստը , վկան Մոսկվայում նշանակված Եզրասնն է:
Վկան ոչ ճիշտ փողերով կառուցված եկեղեցիների օծելն է, վկա Հայրապետակն ծառայողական մեքենան է:
Վկան Ճեմարանի ներսում տիրող վարքն ու բարքն է:
Վկան կիսագրագետ հոգևորականներն են(իրենց  բնագավառում)
Հույս ունեմ , Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը վեր կկանգնի աշխարհիկ թուլություններից և իր Հայրապերի խոսքը կասի ողջ հայ  ժողովրդի համար,  այլ ոչ թե վերնախավի:
Մնացեք խաղաղությամբ
Պահիր և պահպանիր,ամեն

----------

Ձայնալար (18.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Օրհնյալ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա
> Երկար տարիներ խուսափել եմ Ամենայն Հայրապետին քննադատել, սակայն աստված մեղկ թող չհամարի և եթե կհամարի թող իմ մեղքերին թողություն տա ,ամեն:
> Ստրի կսկիծով եմ լցվում, երբ տեսնում եմ Ամենայն Հայրապետի կատարած աշխարհիկ սխալները:
> Կարիք չկա նորից խոսել այդ մասին, ակնհայտ է փաստը , վկան Մոսկվայում նշանակված Եզրասնն է:
> Վկան ոչ ճիշտ փողերով կառուցված եկեղեցիների օծելն է, վկա Հայրապետակն ծառայողական մեքենան է:
> Վկան Ճեմարանի ներսում տիրող վարքն ու բարքն է:
> Վկան կիսագրագետ հոգևորականներն են(իրենց  բնագավառում)
> Հույս ունեմ , Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետը վեր կկանգնի աշխարհիկ թուլություններից և իր Հայրապերի խոսքը կասի ողջ հայ  ժողովրդի համար,  այլ ոչ թե վերնախավի:
> Մնացեք խաղաղությամբ
> Պահիր և պահպանիր,ամեն


Ամենայն Հայրապետ ունենք, վրաներս խաբար չկա հա՞ :Think:

----------


## ministr

Կաթողիկոսը իմ հասկանալով, այն մարդն է, ով իր բարեպաշտությամբ, աստվածավախությամբ, օրինակելի վարքով նվաճել է իրավունք լինելու միջնորդ ժողովրդի ու Աստծո միջև: Ում աջը համբուրելը ոչ թե սովորություն, այլ մեծ պատիվ է հավատացյալի համար: ՈՒ կաթողիկոսը պետք է լինի մեծ հայրենասեր, որը անշահախնդրորեն և անձնվիրաբար պետք է ծառայի հայրենիքին` հարկ եղած դեպքում հաշտեցնելով ժողովրդի առաջնորդներին:

----------


## nune'

s***t, ես կասեի..մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, արդյոք մենք ունենք կաթողիկոսի կարիք ընդհանրապես....հիմա շատ քիչ են իրական ու իսկական հոգևորականները, որոնք ծառայում են աստծուն ոչ թե շահին..տխուրա, բայց փաստ..չեմ ուզում խոսել մեր կաթողիկոսի ու և այլնի մասին, թե չէ կխորանամ, իսկ դա վատ կլինի..

----------


## Արծիվ

*ՎԵՐՋԱՊԷՍ Ո՞ՐՆ Է ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻ ԴԵՐԸ*..........................*Thursday, November 26, 2009*


Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը եռօրեայ այցով մեկնել է Մոսկւա, ուր եկեղեցու գմբէթի խաչ է օծելու: Այցից մի քանի օր առաջ Թբիլիսիում փլւեց հայկական Սուրբ Գէորգ եկեղեցին: Թւում է, որ տրամաբանական կլինէր, եթէ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը գնար ոչ թէ Մոսկւա, այլ հէնց Թբիլիսի, քանի դեռ այնտեղ կան կանգուն եւս մի քանի հայկական եկեղեցիներ:
Մոսկւայի եկեղեցու գմբէթի խաչը թերեւս առանց Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի էլ կարող էր օծւել: Բայց Մոսկւա այցելելը յաճելի է: Այնտեղ մեծաթիւ, եւ թերեւս ինչն առաւել կարեւոր եւ էական է՝ մեծահարուստ հայ համայնք կայ, այնտեղ եկեղեցիները չեն քանդւում, այլ շինւում են, ու պէտք է ընդամէնը օծել եւ օգտւել հիւրասիրութիւնից եւ պատւից, որ մեծահարուստ հայ համայնքը անկասկած կցուցաբերի Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի հանդէպ:
Իսկ Թբիլիսիում խնդիրներ կան, որոնք ունեն լուծման կարիք: Այսինքն այնտեղ այցելելը աշխատանք է պահանջում, պահանջում է ջանք՝ ի պաշտպանութիւն հայկական եկեղեցիների: Թերեւս այդ ջանքի, ոչ թէ Վրաստանի իշխանութեան հգոտարութեան բացակայութեան պատճառով փլւեց Սուրբ Գէորգ եկեղեցին: Վրաստանի իշխանութիւնը հոգատար չէ, ու չի էլ լինի:
Եթէ մենք յայտարարում ենք, որ այդ եկեղեցիները մերն են, ապա էլ ինչու ենք դժգոհում մեր ապրանքի հանդէպ օտարի անտարբերութիւնից: Չէ որ դա մեր ապրանքն է, մենք պէտք է հոգատար եւ ուշադիր լինենք դրա հանդէպ եւ պէտք է ջանք գործադրենք այն պաշտպանելու համար: Ինչ ջանք է գործադրել Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին եւ նրա առաջնորդը՝ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը:
Նման դէպքերում սովորաբար ասում են, թէ իրականում եկեղեցին ու Կաթողիկոսը աշխատում են, աշխատում են լուռ եւ յամառ, բայց մենք չիմանալով այդ մասին, անտեղի եւ անհիմն քննադատում ենք նրանց: Մի կողմից զարմանալի է, որ այդ աշխատանքի մասին տեղեկատւութիւնը սովորաբար պահւում է չգիտես ինչու գաղտնի, իսկ ահա եկեղեցի օծելու այցերի եւ արարողութիւնների մասին տեղեկատւութեան օպերատիվութիւնը կարող է մրցակցել անգամ համաշխարհային յայտնի տեղեկատւական գործակալութիւնների օպերատիվութեան հետ:
Ինչու եկեղեցին չի ցանկանում, որ իր եւ Կաթողիկոսի ջանքերը, որոնք ուղղւած են օրինակ Վրաստանի հայկական եկեղեցիների պաշտպանութեանը, դառնան յայտնի: Սովորաբար այդպիսի դէպքերում ասում են, թէ յայտնի լինելու պարագայում դրանց արդիւնաւէտութիւնը կը նւազի: Կարծես եկեղեցին Ղարաբաղի խնդիր է լուծում ու դրա համար պէտք է բանակցային գաղտնիութիւն պահել:
Երեւի աւելի արդիւնաւէտ է, երբ բանակցութիւնը ընթանում է գաղտնի, իսկ եկեղեցիները բացայայտ փլւում են: Հետեւաբար, կամ իրականում ոչ մի բանակցութիւն էլ չկայ եւ գաղտնիութիւնը, կամ փակ լինելն ընդամէնը ոչինչ չլինելը սքողելու համար է, կամ եթէ այդ փակ եւ ոչ հրապարակային ջանքը գործադրւում է, այն ոչ մի բանի պէտք չէ, քանի որ հայկական եկեղեցիները միեւնոյն է փլւում են:
Իսկ գուցէ դրանց կանգուն մնալուն աւելի նպաստեր այն, որ փակ կամ ոչ հրապարակային “ջանքերի” փոխարէն Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը վեր կենար ու մի օր բացայայտ գնար Թբիլիսի, իր հոտի վիրահայ անդամներին այցելութեան եւ այնտեղ փորձեր հրապարակաւ հանդէս գալ հայկական յուշարձանների պաշտպանութեամբ:
Ընդհանրապէս, առկայ իրադրութիւնը կարծես թէ բաւական սրութեամբ յիշեցնում է մի հարց՝ ընդհանրապէս որն է Ամենայն Հայոց Հովւապետի, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի նշանակութիւնը, դերը, գործառոյթն ազգային կեանքում: Նա ընդամէնը խորհրդանշական մի անձ է, որին միայն պէտք է յարգել ու պատւե՞լ, եւ որից ոչինչ չի կարելի պահանջել, հոգեւոր խօսքից եւ օրհնանքից բացի, թէ՞ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը մարդ է, որը հոգեւոր նշանակութիւնից ու դերից բացի պէտք է աշխուժօրէն մասնակցի ազգային կեանքին վերաբերող խնդիրների եւ երեւոյթների քննարկմանը:
Եթէ Կաթողիկոսը միայն խորհրդանիշ է, Սրբութեան Սրբոց, ապա գուցէ նա ընդհանրապէս պէտք է Էջմիածնի իր նստավայրից դուրս չգայ՝ թէ եկեղեցիներ օծելու, թէ եկեղեցիներ փրկելու գործից մնալով անմասն եւ մտածելով միայն հոգիներ փրկելու մասին:
Իսկ եթէ Կաթողիկոսը մարդ է, որն ընտրւում է մարդկանց ընտրութեամբ, ով մարդկանց ծառայելու առաքելութիւն ունի, ով շնորհաւորանքներ է ստանում մարդկանցից, պէտք է պատրաստ լինի նաեւ մարդկանց հետ եւ մարդկանց համար քննարկել համազգային խնդիրներ եւ որոնել դրանց լուծումները:

ՅԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼԵԱՆ 

http://vartandavtian.blogspot.com/20...post_2279.html

----------


## Լեռնցի

Բավականին ժամանակ է անցել, ինչ ես բացել էի էս թեման, հիմա կարծես շատ բան եմ հասկացել, և գիտեմ դերը կաթողիկոսի: 
Իհարկե, ցանկացած պարագայում, այն կարող է լինել ավելի լավը: Քննադատել կարող ենք միշտ: Բայց այն ճիշտ ուղին չէ: 
Միգուցե պահանջենք, մի հարցում, որտեղ անշուշտ նրա օգնության կարիք լինի: Բայց քննադատելը սխալ է:

----------


## Արծիվ

Պատահաբար տեսա այս թեման որը կարծես թե սառել էր շատ վաղուց և ցանկացա տեղադրել ՅԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼԵԱՆ ի հոդվածը՝ թե որն է դերը այսորվա մեր Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի և թե ինչ են մտածում մարդիկ այսօրվա Կաթողիկոսի մասին: Անձամբ ես այս հարցի շուրջ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ունեմ և ես կարծում եմ որ այսօրվա մեր Կաթողիկոսը իր դերի մեջ չէ և չի անում այն ինչ արել են մեր անցած Կաթողիկոսները: Սա քննադատություն չի այլ պարզապես կարծիք թեմայի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բավականին ժամանակ է անցել, ինչ ես բացել էի էս թեման, հիմա կարծես շատ բան եմ հասկացել, և գիտեմ դերը կաթողիկոսի: 
> Իհարկե, ցանկացած պարագայում, այն կարող է լինել ավելի լավը: Քննադատել կարող ենք միշտ: Բայց այն ճիշտ ուղին չէ: 
> Միգուցե պահանջենք, մի հարցում, որտեղ անշուշտ նրա օգնության կարիք լինի: Բայց քննադատելը սխալ է:


Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էտ ոն՞ց պետք է պահանջել  :Think:

----------


## razmik21

> Կաթողիկոսը իմ հասկանալով, այն մարդն է, ով իր բարեպաշտությամբ, աստվածավախությամբ, օրինակելի վարքով նվաճել է իրավունք լինելու միջնորդ ժողովրդի ու Աստծո միջև: Ում աջը համբուրելը ոչ թե սովորություն, այլ մեծ պատիվ է հավատացյալի համար: ՈՒ կաթողիկոսը պետք է լինի մեծ հայրենասեր, որը անշահախնդրորեն և անձնվիրաբար պետք է ծառայի հայրենիքին` հարկ եղած դեպքում հաշտեցնելով ժողովրդի առաջնորդներին:


Ճիշտն ասաց անձամբ չգիտեմ, թե թվարկված, որ հատկանիշները կունենա մեր կաթողիկոսը, բայց ասեմ, որ Աստծո և մարդու միջև միջնորդ հարկավոր չէ: Հիսուսը ասեց, ով տեսնում է Ինձ, նա տեսնում է Հորը: Ուրիշ բան է այդ հարաբերություններում ուսուցիչ ունենալը…
Սրբապատկեր, խաչ այդ թվում մեր հարգարժան կաթողիկոսի աջը համբուրելը, ոչ միայն սխալ է, այլ Աստծո կողմից անընդունելի և մեղք, քանի որ սուրբ գրքում Աստված բազմիցս քննադատում է մարդկանց կուռք ունենալու կամ փայտ ու չգիտես ինչ պաշտելու համար:

----------

keyboard (18.03.2010), Vook (20.03.2010), Արծիվ (18.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտն ասաց անձամբ չգիտեմ, թե թվարկված, որ հատկանիշները կունենա մեր կաթողիկոսը, բայց ասեմ, որ Աստծո և մարդու միջև միջնորդ հարկավոր չէ: Հիսուսը ասեց, ով տեսնում է Ինձ, նա տեսնում է Հորը: Ուրիշ բան է այդ հարաբերություններում ուսուցիչ ունենալը…
> Սրբապատկեր, խաչ այդ թվում մեր հարգարժան կաթողիկոսի աջը համբուրելը, ոչ միայն սխալ է, այլ Աստծո կողմից անընդունելի և մեղք, քանի որ սուրբ գրքում Աստված բազմիցս քննադատում է մարդկանց կուռք ունենալու կամ փայտ ու չգիտես ինչ պաշտելու համար:


Ռազմիկ ջան, իսկ այդ դեպքում ձե՞ր կազմակերպությունն ինչ իմաստ ունի:

----------

Արիացի (21.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ճիշտն ասաց անձամբ չգիտեմ, թե թվարկված, որ հատկանիշները կունենա մեր կաթողիկոսը, բայց ասեմ, որ Աստծո և մարդու միջև միջնորդ հարկավոր չէ: Հիսուսը ասեց, ով տեսնում է Ինձ, նա տեսնում է Հորը: Ուրիշ բան է այդ հարաբերություններում ուսուցիչ ունենալը…
> Սրբապատկեր, խաչ այդ թվում մեր հարգարժան կաթողիկոսի աջը համբուրելը, ոչ միայն սխալ է, այլ Աստծո կողմից անընդունելի և մեղք, քանի որ սուրբ գրքում Աստված բազմիցս քննադատում է մարդկանց կուռք ունենալու կամ փայտ ու չգիտես ինչ պաշտելու համար:


Ընդհանրապես սենց բան կա, կա մի հատ փաստ, և բազմաթիվ մոտեցումներ կամ ընկալումներ: Հիմա դու փորձում ես քո մոտեցումը կամ ընկալումը անցկացնել փաստի տեղ, ինչը որ ճիշտ չի: 
Կաթողիկոսը կուռք չի չի էլ կարող լինել:

----------

VisTolog (18.03.2010), Արիացի (21.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Ընդհանրապես սենց բան կա, կա մի հատ փաստ, և բազմաթիվ մոտեցումներ կամ ընկալումներ: Հիմա դու փորձում ես քո մոտեցումը կամ ընկալումը անցկացնել փաստի տեղ, ինչը որ ճիշտ չի: 
> Կաթողիկոսը կուռք չի չի էլ կարող լինել:


Ասեմ, որ սա իմ մոտեցումը չէ, այլ օբյեկտից քրիստոնեական մետեցում է, քանի որ Կաթողիկողին սիրելը մի բան է, իսկ ոտների տակ ընկնել, նրա աջը համբուրելը լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Եթե նրա աջը համբուրելը կուռք պաշտելու օրինակ չէ, ապա ի՞նչ է…
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ Սուրբ Գրքով կուռք հասկացողությունը բավականին մեծ է, կուռք կարող է լինել հարազատը, ընկերը, ինչ-որ զբաղմունքը, փողը և շատ այլ բաներ: Ու Աստված հանդիմանում է կուռք ունենալու համար:

----------


## Արիացի

Երբ նայում եմ Մեծիտանն Կիլիկիո Կաթողիկոս Արամ Առաջինին, հասկանում եմ, թե կաթողիկոսն ինչի համար է ու թե էս մարդը ինչքան բան է անում սփյուռքահայության հոգևոր մշակութային կյանքի համար:
Երբ նայում եմ Նորին Սուրբ Օծություն Տեր Տեր Գարեգին Բ-ին, չեմ հասկանում թե կաթողիկոսը ինչի համար է:  :Sad:

----------


## Vook

Նորին Սուրբ Օծություն Տեր-Տեր տիտղոսի մեջ ինձ համար  անհասկանալի է* Նորին* բառը(չնայած շարունակությունն  էլ  հարցեր է առաջադրում)
Ի՞նչ է նշանանկում *նորին* ը։Արդյոք նո՞ր, թէ ի՞նչ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Նորին Սուրբ Օծություն Տեր-Տեր տիտղոսի մեջ ինձ համար  անհասկանալի է* Նորին* բառը(չնայած շարունակությունն  էլ  հարցեր է առաջադրում)
> Ի՞նչ է նշանանկում *նորին* ը։Արդյոք նո՞ր, թէ ի՞նչ։


Ընդհանրապես դա դիմելաձև է` Ձերդ մեծություն, Ձերդ սուրբ օծություն, տարբեր լեզուներում կա, երբ անձամբ դիմում ես, բնական է երկրորդ դեմքով կիրառությունը` Ձերդ, սակայն երբ խոսում ես նրա մասին, բնական է, որ պետք է երրորդ դեմք կիրառես, գրաբարի դասագրքում նայեցի. նորինը նոյն դերանվան սեռական հոլովն է, հաշվի առնելով ռուսերենում էլ  Ваше Величество-Их Величество ձևերի առկայությունը, *կարծում եմ*, որ այդ նորին-ը նոր բառի հետ կապ չունի, այլ երրորդ դեմք արտահայտող դերանվանաձև է :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (21.03.2010), Vook (21.03.2010)

----------

